# Homeschooling: the ultimate results



## P@triot

The results don’t lie - homeschooled students are better educacted and exponentially more successful than their public-schooled counterparts.


> A recent study shows that homeschooled kids score almost twice as high on exams as public school students. Other studies show that homeschooled kids score 72 points higher than the national average on SAT exams.
> 
> Homeschoolers are more likely to attend college, are more likely to graduate, and have higher college GPAs (Grade Point Averages) than other students.
> 
> The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. Homeschoolers are almost 2x’s as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost 3x’s times as involved in politics.
> 
> Homeschooled children also have far fewer behavioral problems.


As you can see - it goes so much further than just education. They are better citizens and better people, more actively involved in their communities and with less behavioral problems.

Excerpt From The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide
Wayne Allyn Root. This material may be protected by copyright.


----------



## P@triot

The results don’t lie - homeschooled students are better educacted and exponentially more successful than their public-schooled counterparts.


> By the way, I was homeschooled in the 1950s. More than 70% of homeschoolers end up being self-employed. I wonder why?—Bill Tanksley


As you can see - it goes so much further than just education. Homeschooled children are much more successful in life.

We Hear You: 'High-Tax Paradises Such as California Better Wake Up'


----------



## ScienceRocks

Yep, teaching bigotry and hatred of tens of millions of your follow Americans is such a wonderful things.

There's a reason 90% of kids go to public school! Parents don't have the fucking time when they have to work to make a rich man richer to just have a roof over their goddamn head.


----------



## Moonglow

My eldest son was home schooled, he drives a semi for a company. My youngest was home schooled until 4th grade and he is 15 now and in advanced classes...It's not just homeschooling makes them smarter, their parents interact on a level not seen in schools with larger student to teacher ratios........Plus, some people be dumb, some be smart...Just the way life is...


----------



## ScienceRocks

And believe me if I home schools I'd teach them to be hard core socialist as my wife and her parents are hard core.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

ScienceRocks said:


> Yep, teaching bigotry and hatred of tens of millions of your follow Americans is such a wonderful things.
> 
> There's a reason 90% of kids go to public school! Parents don't have the fucking time when they have to work to make a rich man richer to just have a roof over their goddamn head.



Who taught you your bigotry? Yes you are a bigot


----------



## Moonglow

ScienceRocks said:


> And believe me if I home schools I'd teach them to be hard core socialist as my wife and her parents are hard core.


I'd prefer they worry about that first kiss..Then politics while in college and not living at home...


----------



## DGS49

Ask competent teachers and they all agree that parental involvement is the most important factor in their students' success.


----------



## Vandalshandle

A friend of mine was taught by his father, who is a mail carrier for the post office, what he needed to know to become an M.D. Now, my friend delivers babies Special Delivery.


----------



## Moonglow

Vandalshandle said:


> A friend of mine was taught by his father, who is a mail carrier for the post office, what he needed to know to become an M.D. Now, my friend delivers babies Special Delivery.


In a delivery van?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Home schoolers normally are good at general concrete tasks but can't abstract.

Essay writing is an example.  Generally, they can create a general essay structure but they can't demonstrate critical thinking or sold conclusions with the "why" of the emphasis being important.

So if you need a rote task worker, hire a home schooler that does not require critical or constructive thinking.


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> Home schoolers normally are good at general concrete tasks but can't abstract.
> 
> Essay writing is an example.  Generally, they can create a general essay structure but they can't demonstrate critical thinking or sold conclusions with the "why" of the emphasis being important.
> 
> So if you need a rote task worker, hire a home schooler that does not require critical or constructive thinking.






Link? Proof?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

JakeStarkey said:


> Home schoolers normally are good at general concrete tasks but can't abstract.
> 
> Essay writing is an example.  Generally, they can create a general essay structure but they can't demonstrate critical thinking or sold conclusions with the "why" of the emphasis being important.
> 
> So if you need a rote task worker, hire a home schooler that does not require critical or constructive thinking.



Bullshit, our oldest girls debate, the homeschooled teams do very well in it


----------



## JakeStarkey

Unkotare said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schoolers normally are good at general concrete tasks but can't abstract.
> 
> Essay writing is an example.  Generally, they can create a general essay structure but they can't demonstrate critical thinking or sold conclusions with the "why" of the emphasis being important.
> 
> So if you need a rote task worker, hire a home schooler that does not require critical or constructive thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Link? Proof?
Click to expand...

Unk, you are less than nothing here, so ask all you want.  Or look it up.  Or ask college English teachers and professors.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> The results don’t lie - homeschooled students are better educacted and exponentially more successful than their public-schooled counterparts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recent study shows that homeschooled kids score almost twice as high on exams as public school students. Other studies show that homeschooled kids score 72 points higher than the national average on SAT exams.
> 
> Homeschoolers are more likely to attend college, are more likely to graduate, and have higher college GPAs (Grade Point Averages) than other students.
> 
> The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. Homeschoolers are almost 2x’s as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost 3x’s times as involved in politics.
> 
> Homeschooled children also have far fewer behavioral problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see - it goes so much further than just education. They are better citizens and better people, more actively involved in their communities and with less behavioral problems.
> 
> Excerpt From The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide
> Wayne Allyn Root. This material may be protected by copyright.
Click to expand...


You got a link for your claims?  A advertisement for a book isn't very informative.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schoolers normally are good at general concrete tasks but can't abstract.
> 
> Essay writing is an example.  Generally, they can create a general essay structure but they can't demonstrate critical thinking or sold conclusions with the "why" of the emphasis being important.
> 
> So if you need a rote task worker, hire a home schooler that does not require critical or constructive thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Link? Proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unk, you are less than nothing here, so ask all you want.  Or look it up.  Or ask college English teachers and professors.
Click to expand...


You claimed it, link it


----------



## Norman

Public school is cancer so not a surprising result. If the parents simply spare the kids from public school Marxist indoctrination, that's already a great benefit.


----------



## JakeStarkey

SassyIrishLass said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schoolers normally are good at general concrete tasks but can't abstract.
> 
> Essay writing is an example.  Generally, they can create a general essay structure but they can't demonstrate critical thinking or sold conclusions with the "why" of the emphasis being important.
> 
> So if you need a rote task worker, hire a home schooler that does not require critical or constructive thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Link? Proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unk, you are less than nothing here, so ask all you want.  Or look it up.  Or ask college English teachers and professors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed it, link it
Click to expand...

I refuted the claim.  Look at the OP, ok?  OP can't support the affirmation is the point.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.

Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship

HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate


----------



## Norman

Tipsycatlover said:


> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate



Indeed, besides the terrible public school teachers only after their own benefits, the pupils raised by single mothers are possibly even more detrimental.

Unless child abuse is your thing, you would steer the kids far far away from a public school.


----------



## BULLDOG

Norman said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, besides the terrible public school teachers only after their own benefits, the pupils raised by single mothers are possibly even more detrimental.
> 
> Unless child abuse is your thing, you would steer the kids far far away from a public school.
Click to expand...


Some of the homeschoolers who are actually taught possibly do quite well. Since there is no federal requirement for any standardized tests or even monitoring to see if the children are being taught anything, and many states don't bother to do that, there is no way to know how many just fall through the cracks and receive little of no education.


----------



## JakeStarkey

BULLDOG said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, besides the terrible public school teachers only after their own benefits, the pupils raised by single mothers are possibly even more detrimental.
> 
> Unless child abuse is your thing, you would steer the kids far far away from a public school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of the homeschoolers who are actually taught possibly do quite well. Since there is no federal requirement for any standardized tests or even monitoring to see if the children are being taught anything, and many states don't bother to do that, there is no way to know how many just fall through the cracks and receive little of no education.
Click to expand...

Check with the college instructors, particular those at community colleges who deal with mommas' darlings.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Norman said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indeed, besides the terrible public school teachers only after their own benefits, *the pupils raised by single mothers are possibly even more detrimental.
> 
> Unless child abuse is your thing, you would steer the kids far far away from a public school.
Click to expand...



Can you please tell me what was so great about my benefits as a public school teacher that had me looking for a new job every 2-3 years and taking cuts in pay as a result?

I must have missed all of those wonderful benefits that I can get as an entry-level position in just about any other field.


----------



## BULLDOG

JakeStarkey said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, besides the terrible public school teachers only after their own benefits, the pupils raised by single mothers are possibly even more detrimental.
> 
> Unless child abuse is your thing, you would steer the kids far far away from a public school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of the homeschoolers who are actually taught possibly do quite well. Since there is no federal requirement for any standardized tests or even monitoring to see if the children are being taught anything, and many states don't bother to do that, there is no way to know how many just fall through the cracks and receive little of no education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check with the college instructors, particular those at community colleges who deal with mommas' darlings.
Click to expand...



No need to check with anyone. I have direct knowledge of children who weren't taught anything. Imagine an 8 year old child who doesn't know the difference between a nickle and a quarter because his parents didn't bother to teach him. With no monitoring whatsoever, the state had no idea what the situation was, and no reason to do anything about it.


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schoolers normally are good at general concrete tasks but can't abstract.
> 
> Essay writing is an example.  Generally, they can create a general essay structure but they can't demonstrate critical thinking or sold conclusions with the "why" of the emphasis being important.
> 
> So if you need a rote task worker, hire a home schooler that does not require critical or constructive thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Link? Proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unk, you are less than nothing here, so ask all you want.  Or look it up.  Or ask college English teachers and professors.
Click to expand...





So, you admit you were just talking out your ass? See that it doesn’t happen again.


----------



## Unkotare

Norman said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, besides the terrible public school teachers only after their own benefits, the pupils raised by single mothers are possibly even more detrimental.
> 
> Unless child abuse is your thing, you would steer the kids far far away from a public school.
Click to expand...




Ignorant nonsense.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Norman said:


> Public school is cancer so not a surprising result. If the parents simply spare the kids from public school Marxist indoctrination, that's already a great benefit.



It's true. There is nothing worse than Marxist doctrine in school:


----------



## Vandalshandle

BULLDOG said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, besides the terrible public school teachers only after their own benefits, the pupils raised by single mothers are possibly even more detrimental.
> 
> Unless child abuse is your thing, you would steer the kids far far away from a public school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of the homeschoolers who are actually taught possibly do quite well. Since there is no federal requirement for any standardized tests or even monitoring to see if the children are being taught anything, and many states don't bother to do that, there is no way to know how many just fall through the cracks and receive little of no education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check with the college instructors, particular those at community colleges who deal with mommas' darlings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No need to check with anyone. I have direct knowledge of children who weren't taught anything. Imagine an 8 year old child who doesn't know the difference between a nickle and a quarter because his parents didn't bother to teach him. With no monitoring whatsoever, the state had no idea what the situation was, and no reason to do anything about it.
Click to expand...


I have a nephew who was home schooled, and today, he is the union shop steward in a Peterbilt Truck assembly plant, so it is not as if he didn't learn any skills at all.


----------



## P@triot

ScienceRocks said:


> And believe me *if I home schools* I'd teach them to be hard core socialist as my wife and her parents are hard core.


Believe me...it’s very apparent you were public schooled.


----------



## P@triot

ScienceRocks said:


> There's a reason 90% of kids go to public school!


There is a reason that you deny the facts, ignore the numbers, and avoid the truth. Because none of those things fit into your very fucked up ideology.


----------



## P@triot

ScienceRocks said:


> And believe me if I home schools *I'd teach them to be hard core socialist* as my wife and her parents are hard core.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The results don’t lie - homeschooled students are better educacted and exponentially more successful than their public-schooled counterparts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recent study shows that homeschooled kids score almost twice as high on exams as public school students. Other studies show that homeschooled kids score 72 points higher than the national average on SAT exams.
> 
> Homeschoolers are more likely to attend college, are more likely to graduate, and have higher college GPAs (Grade Point Averages) than other students.
> 
> The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. Homeschoolers are almost 2x’s as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost 3x’s times as involved in politics.
> 
> Homeschooled children also have far fewer behavioral problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see - it goes so much further than just education. They are better citizens and better people, more actively involved in their communities and with less behavioral problems.
> 
> Excerpt From The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide
> Wayne Allyn Root. This material may be protected by copyright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got a link for your claims?  A advertisement for a book isn't very informative.
Click to expand...

It’s not an “advertisement”, my fragile little snowflake. It’s called a “citation”. You’ll learn about them once you get into junior high.


----------



## P@triot

The facts don’t lie - public school education in the U.S. has become a mess.


> But after nine overhauls of our public education system in less than 30 years, according to Pew Research Center data, the U.S. has fallen in world standings for education, to 39th in math and 24th in reading. We are officially behind Estonia.  The schools aren’t getting the job done.


More proof that progressivism destroys whatever it touches.

Why I Homeschool My Kids


----------



## Vandalshandle

P@triot said:


> The facts don’t lie - public school education in the U.S. has become a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> But after nine overhauls of our public education system in less than 30 years, according to Pew Research Center data, the U.S. has fallen in world standings for education, to 39th in math and 24th in reading. We are officially behind Estonia.  The schools aren’t getting the job done.
> 
> 
> 
> More proof that progressivism destroys whatever it touches.
> 
> Why I Homeschool My Kids
Click to expand...


I have always said, "Keep paranoia in the family!"


----------



## BULLDOG

Vandalshandle said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, besides the terrible public school teachers only after their own benefits, the pupils raised by single mothers are possibly even more detrimental.
> 
> Unless child abuse is your thing, you would steer the kids far far away from a public school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of the homeschoolers who are actually taught possibly do quite well. Since there is no federal requirement for any standardized tests or even monitoring to see if the children are being taught anything, and many states don't bother to do that, there is no way to know how many just fall through the cracks and receive little of no education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check with the college instructors, particular those at community colleges who deal with mommas' darlings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No need to check with anyone. I have direct knowledge of children who weren't taught anything. Imagine an 8 year old child who doesn't know the difference between a nickle and a quarter because his parents didn't bother to teach him. With no monitoring whatsoever, the state had no idea what the situation was, and no reason to do anything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a nephew who was home schooled, and today, he is the union shop steward in a Peterbilt Truck assembly plant, so it is not as if he didn't learn any skills at all.
Click to expand...



Of course. Some home school parents are concerned and capable of giving their children a great education. The one on one teaching is much better than a large class. However, it's wrong to say all parents are educated enough to give their children a quality education, and pointing to the ones lucky enough to have parents do as the expected outcome of home schooling is just wrong. With required standards home schooling could be a great idea. Without them lots of children are missing the chance at a better, more productive life.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The results don’t lie - homeschooled students are better educacted and exponentially more successful than their public-schooled counterparts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recent study shows that homeschooled kids score almost twice as high on exams as public school students. Other studies show that homeschooled kids score 72 points higher than the national average on SAT exams.
> 
> Homeschoolers are more likely to attend college, are more likely to graduate, and have higher college GPAs (Grade Point Averages) than other students.
> 
> The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. Homeschoolers are almost 2x’s as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost 3x’s times as involved in politics.
> 
> Homeschooled children also have far fewer behavioral problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see - it goes so much further than just education. They are better citizens and better people, more actively involved in their communities and with less behavioral problems.
> 
> Excerpt From The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide
> Wayne Allyn Root. This material may be protected by copyright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got a link for your claims?  A advertisement for a book isn't very informative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not an “advertisement”, my fragile little snowflake. It’s called a “citation”. You’ll learn about them once you get into junior high.
Click to expand...


A citation of an ad for a book


----------



## Vandalshandle

I think that homeschooling is great, as long as you don't want your kids to be more educated than you.


----------



## Windparadox

`
`
I send my daughters to private, accredited schools with an emphasis towards college. I'm happy, my kids are happy and school is happy. I'd just as soon see a child get home schooled than no school at all.


----------



## fncceo

ScienceRocks said:


> And believe me if I home schools I'd teach them to be hard core socialist as my wife and her parents are hard core.



Will you teach grammar as well?


----------



## hadit

Vandalshandle said:


> I think that homeschooling is great, as long as you don't want your kids to be more educated than you.



That's dumb.  Have you never heard of an online school? The student works at home and remote teachers grade the work and give help when needed.

This isn't the 1950's any more.


----------



## hadit

BULLDOG said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, besides the terrible public school teachers only after their own benefits, the pupils raised by single mothers are possibly even more detrimental.
> 
> Unless child abuse is your thing, you would steer the kids far far away from a public school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the homeschoolers who are actually taught possibly do quite well. Since there is no federal requirement for any standardized tests or even monitoring to see if the children are being taught anything, and many states don't bother to do that, there is no way to know how many just fall through the cracks and receive little of no education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check with the college instructors, particular those at community colleges who deal with mommas' darlings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No need to check with anyone. I have direct knowledge of children who weren't taught anything. Imagine an 8 year old child who doesn't know the difference between a nickle and a quarter because his parents didn't bother to teach him. With no monitoring whatsoever, the state had no idea what the situation was, and no reason to do anything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a nephew who was home schooled, and today, he is the union shop steward in a Peterbilt Truck assembly plant, so it is not as if he didn't learn any skills at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Some home school parents are concerned and capable of giving their children a great education. The one on one teaching is much better than a large class. However, it's wrong to say all parents are educated enough to give their children a quality education, and pointing to the ones lucky enough to have parents do as the expected outcome of home schooling is just wrong. With required standards home schooling could be a great idea. Without them lots of children are missing the chance at a better, more productive life.
Click to expand...


You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.


----------



## JakeStarkey

There are no facts and numbers, and those who say there are simply do not know the facts or are deliberately misleading.


----------



## koshergrl

This is a great thread. Look at the commie filth get all bent because parents recognize the purpose of nationalized public education.












Xi's new patriotic curriculum

""Today's life is rich, blessed, happy and joyous," she said. "Where does our happy life come from? Who gave it to us?"

"It comes from the blood of revolutionary martyrs! From the Red Army!" said a 9-year-old boy, Li Jiacheng. The class burst into applause, and Xie beamed."


For decades, the Chinese Communist Party has pushed a stiff regimen of ideological education on students, requiring tedious lessons on Marx and Mao and canned lectures on the virtues of patriotism and loyalty.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The exception that prove the rule, "I have a nephew who was home schooled, and today, he is the union shop steward in a Peterbilt Truck assembly plant, so it is not as if he didn't learn any skills at all."


----------



## JakeStarkey

Catholic school kids meeting state standards: yup, and the alt right call them real commie trash.


----------



## koshergrl

JakeStarkey said:


> Catholic school kids meeting state standards: yup, real commie trash.
> 
> The alt right commies here are a hoot.


Catholic schools aren't public school, you retard.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The results don’t lie - homeschooled students are better educacted and exponentially more successful than their public-schooled counterparts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recent study shows that homeschooled kids score almost twice as high on exams as public school students. Other studies show that homeschooled kids score 72 points higher than the national average on SAT exams.
> 
> Homeschoolers are more likely to attend college, are more likely to graduate, and have higher college GPAs (Grade Point Averages) than other students.
> 
> The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. Homeschoolers are almost 2x’s as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost 3x’s times as involved in politics.
> 
> Homeschooled children also have far fewer behavioral problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see - it goes so much further than just education. They are better citizens and better people, more actively involved in their communities and with less behavioral problems.
> 
> Excerpt From The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide
> Wayne Allyn Root. This material may be protected by copyright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got a link for your claims?  A advertisement for a book isn't very informative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not an “advertisement”, my fragile little snowflake. It’s called a “citation”. You’ll learn about them once you get into junior high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A citation of an ad for a book
Click to expand...

LMAO!!! I just realized that you have no idea how iOS functions. Too funny. Yes - the link takes you to the _actual_ book in the iTunes Store. That’s still not an “ad”. It’s the actual citation when copying content from iBooks in iOS.


----------



## rightwinger

Homeschool kids are geeky mamas boys


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> Of course. Some home school parents are concerned and capable of giving their children a great education. The one on one teaching is much better than a large class. However, it's wrong to say all parents are educated enough to give their children a quality education, and pointing to the ones lucky enough to have parents do as the expected outcome of home schooling is just wrong. With required standards home schooling could be a great idea. Without them lots of children are missing the chance at a better, more productive life.


The numbers don’t lie, my friend. The results are far superior. You also fail to grasp that “homeschooling” doesn’t always mean “parent taught”. Wayne Allen Root hired professionals to come into their home and teach his daughter (granted he’s very wealthy and can do that while many people cannot). Plus there isn’t online, instructor lead schooling now. Throw in the internet, and there is an abundance of resources making it near impossible to not get a quality education at home. YouTube is FILLED with endless tutorials on materials for students struggling with a concept.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

rightwinger said:


> Homeschool kids are geeky mamas boys



That was ignorant, very few homeschooled kids are anything like leftist males like you...geek


----------



## P@triot

rightwinger said:


> Homeschool kids are geeky mamas boys


As opposed to public-school progressives who are geeky pansies who need coloring books and playdoh in college? Moron.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

koshergrl said:


> This is a great thread. Look at the commie filth get all bent because parents recognize the purpose of nationalized public education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xi's new patriotic curriculum
> 
> ""Today's life is rich, blessed, happy and joyous," she said. "Where does our happy life come from? Who gave it to us?"
> 
> "It comes from the blood of revolutionary martyrs! From the Red Army!" said a 9-year-old boy, Li Jiacheng. The class burst into applause, and Xie beamed."
> 
> 
> For decades, the Chinese Communist Party has pushed a stiff regimen of ideological education on students, requiring tedious lessons on Marx and Mao and canned lectures on the virtues of patriotism and loyalty.



That's why they hate private schools and home schooling. They can't get their filthy paws on them


----------



## JakeStarkey

koshergrl said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Catholic school kids meeting *state standards*: yup, real commie trash.
> 
> The alt right commies here are a hoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catholic schools aren't public school, you retard.
Click to expand...

Retarda missed, yet again, an obvious point.  The Catholic schools have to meet *state standards*.


----------



## koshergrl

JakeStarkey said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Catholic school kids meeting *state standards*: yup, real commie trash.
> 
> The alt right commies here are a hoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catholic schools aren't public school, you retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retarda missed, yet again, an obvious point.  The Catholic schools have to meet *state standards*.
Click to expand...


So what? So do homeschools.


----------



## koshergrl

I love it when fake makes an idiot of himself and then says something random to try to divert attention from his stupidity.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

koshergrl said:


> I love it when fake makes an idiot of himself and then says something random to try to divert attention from his stupidity.



Private schools are free to make and choose their own curriculum. That's crucial


----------



## hadit

JakeStarkey said:


> There are no facts and numbers, and those who say there are simply do not know the facts or are deliberately misleading.



Those who say stupid things like parents can't give their children a better education than what they themselves have are deliberately blinding themselves to reality in order to make a lame point.


----------



## rightwinger

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homeschool kids are geeky mamas boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was ignorant, very few homeschooled kids are anything like leftist males like you...geek
Click to expand...

Some kids are just awkward in social situations or reluctant to leave their mother

They are better off home schooled


----------



## rightwinger

hadit said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no facts and numbers, and those who say there are simply do not know the facts or are deliberately misleading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who say stupid things like parents can't give their children a better education than what they themselves have are deliberately blinding themselves to reality in order to make a lame point.
Click to expand...


Yes, all mothers know Calculus


----------



## JakeStarkey

koshergrl said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Catholic school kids meeting *state standards*: yup, real commie trash.
> 
> The alt right commies here are a hoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catholic schools aren't public school, you retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retarda missed, yet again, an obvious point.  The Catholic schools have to meet *state standards*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? So do homeschools.
Click to expand...

In Oregon?  All through the US?  Show us the links to public standards, etc., that home schools must follow.  Show the quality control that monitors home schools compliance, please.


----------



## hadit

JakeStarkey said:


> The exception that prove the rule, "I have a nephew who was home schooled, and today, he is the union shop steward in a Peterbilt Truck assembly plant, so it is not as if he didn't learn any skills at all."



Sort of like finding that one home schooled kid that has a hard time adjusting to life outside the home?


----------



## JakeStarkey

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no facts and numbers, and those who say there are simply do not know the facts or are deliberately misleading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who say stupid things like parents can't give their children a better education than what they themselves have are deliberately blinding themselves to reality in order to make a lame point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, all mothers know Calculus
Click to expand...

And astro-physics.


----------



## koshergrl

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homeschool kids are geeky mamas boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was ignorant, very few homeschooled kids are anything like leftist males like you...geek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some kids are just awkward in social situations or reluctant to leave their mother
> 
> They are better off home schooled
Click to expand...

You are describing every liberal I know.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homeschool kids are geeky mamas boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was ignorant, very few homeschooled kids are anything like leftist males like you...geek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some kids are just awkward in social situations or reluctant to leave their mother
> 
> They are better off home schooled
Click to expand...


More ignorance. It's hilarious how you drips make shit up because parents keep their children away from you.


----------



## koshergrl

JakeStarkey said:


> Catholic school kids meeting state standards: yup, and the alt right call them real commie trash.


Non public. Moron.


----------



## JakeStarkey

hadit said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no facts and numbers, and those who say there are simply do not know the facts or are deliberately misleading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who say stupid things like parents can't give their children a better education than what they themselves have are deliberately blinding themselves to reality in order to make a lame point.
Click to expand...

Yes, some parents can provide that environment for which you hope, but it is merely an assertion until some documentation showing they can is given.


----------



## JakeStarkey

hadit said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The exception that prove the rule, "I have a nephew who was home schooled, and today, he is the union shop steward in a Peterbilt Truck assembly plant, so it is not as if he didn't learn any skills at all."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of like finding that one home schooled kid that has a hard time adjusting to life outside the home?
Click to expand...

You mean so many home schooled kids who have trouble adjusting, yes.


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## JakeStarkey

koshergrl said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Catholic school kids meeting state standards: yup, and the alt right call them real commie trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non public. Moron.
Click to expand...

. . . who have to meet public standards.  Moron.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

JakeStarkey said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The exception that prove the rule, "I have a nephew who was home schooled, and today, he is the union shop steward in a Peterbilt Truck assembly plant, so it is not as if he didn't learn any skills at all."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of like finding that one home schooled kid that has a hard time adjusting to life outside the home?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean so many home schooled kids who have trouble adjusting, yes.
Click to expand...


False, now you're just lying


----------



## JakeStarkey

koshergrl said:


> I love it when fake makes an idiot of himself and then says something random to try to divert attention from his stupidity.


kosherflake is funny.  I said that Catholic schools have to meet public standards, which is fact.  She did not know that.


----------



## JakeStarkey

SassyIrishLass said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The exception that prove the rule, "I have a nephew who was home schooled, and today, he is the union shop steward in a Peterbilt Truck assembly plant, so it is not as if he didn't learn any skills at all."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of like finding that one home schooled kid that has a hard time adjusting to life outside the home?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean so many home schooled kids who have trouble adjusting, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False, now you're just lying
Click to expand...

True, and you are denying the truth.


----------



## koshergrl

JakeStarkey said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Catholic school kids meeting state standards: yup, and the alt right call them real commie trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non public. Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . . . who have to meet public standards.  Moron.
Click to expand...

As do home schools. Moron.
The topic is public vs. homeschooling. Catholic schools aren't public schools, you idiot.

Obviously this topic is beyond you. What else is new...


----------



## SassyIrishLass

JakeStarkey said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Catholic school kids meeting state standards: yup, and the alt right call them real commie trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non public. Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . . . who have to meet public standards.  Moron.
Click to expand...


They choose their curriculum, moron 

You're clueless on this, run while you can


----------



## koshergrl

Fake and liewinger just make shit up. They don't even try to hide it anymore.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

JakeStarkey said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The exception that prove the rule, "I have a nephew who was home schooled, and today, he is the union shop steward in a Peterbilt Truck assembly plant, so it is not as if he didn't learn any skills at all."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of like finding that one home schooled kid that has a hard time adjusting to life outside the home?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean so many home schooled kids who have trouble adjusting, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False, now you're just lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, and you are denying the truth.
Click to expand...


You're just flinging shit. It's obvious 

Homeschooled and private schooled kids do just as well if not better than public schooled


----------



## JakeStarkey

As the Pastor once said, "it's OK to put toxic people out of your life during the Christmas Season.  They are so unhappy with themselves that the poison others' lives as a compensation.  Ignore them until after the New Years."

So Merry Christmas, and you are on Ignore for a while, ladies.

The facts are clear.  Home schooling is substandard, generally, to public schools, and much more so when compared to parochial schools.  Some parents do very well in home schooling, but they are the exception that proves the rule.


----------



## rightwinger

koshergrl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homeschool kids are geeky mamas boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was ignorant, very few homeschooled kids are anything like leftist males like you...geek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some kids are just awkward in social situations or reluctant to leave their mother
> 
> They are better off home schooled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are describing every liberal I know.
Click to expand...


I understand why parents may be terrified of having children enter the real world. Imagine a child being able to make their own friends without parental supervision?


----------



## JakeStarkey

rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homeschool kids are geeky mamas boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was ignorant, very few homeschooled kids are anything like leftist males like you...geek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some kids are just awkward in social situations or reluctant to leave their mother
> 
> They are better off home schooled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are describing every liberal I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand why parents may be terrified of having children enter the real world. Imagine a child being able to make their own friends without parental supervision?
Click to expand...

That's true for some parents, I think, rightwinger.  We have had neighbors over the years who control their children right into adulthood, then wonder why their children keep them at arms length thereafter.


----------



## rightwinger

Public schools may teach kids not to hate gays, Jews, negroes or Muslims

Ruining everything their parents have been trying to teach them


----------



## rightwinger

JakeStarkey said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homeschool kids are geeky mamas boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was ignorant, very few homeschooled kids are anything like leftist males like you...geek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some kids are just awkward in social situations or reluctant to leave their mother
> 
> They are better off home schooled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are describing every liberal I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand why parents may be terrified of having children enter the real world. Imagine a child being able to make their own friends without parental supervision?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's true for some parents, I think, rightwinger.  We have had neighbors over the years who control their children right into adulthood, then wonder why their children keep them at arms length thereafter.
Click to expand...

Today's robokids have their lives carefully planned for them from the moment they awake until they go to bed
Schooling is carefully planned on what they are exposed to. Their friends and contacts are carefully selected.  TV is carefully approved as is their diet. No free unsupervised time 

Homeschooling develops perfect kids


----------



## SassyIrishLass

JakeStarkey said:


> As the Pastor once said, "it's OK to put toxic people out of your life during the Christmas Season.  They are so unhappy with themselves that the poison others' lives as a compensation.  Ignore them until after the New Years."
> 
> So Merry Christmas, and you are on Ignore for a while, ladies.
> 
> The facts are clear.  Home schooling is substandard, generally, to public schools, and much more so when compared to parochial schools.  Some parents do very well in home schooling, but they are the exception that proves the rule.



Run away lol 

This is what happens when you come to a thread ill informed


----------



## SassyIrishLass

rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homeschool kids are geeky mamas boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was ignorant, very few homeschooled kids are anything like leftist males like you...geek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some kids are just awkward in social situations or reluctant to leave their mother
> 
> They are better off home schooled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are describing every liberal I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand why parents may be terrified of having children enter the real world. Imagine a child being able to make their own friends without parental supervision?
Click to expand...


Dumb, you should run away also. You're bringing nothing but crap


----------



## rightwinger

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homeschool kids are geeky mamas boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was ignorant, very few homeschooled kids are anything like leftist males like you...geek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some kids are just awkward in social situations or reluctant to leave their mother
> 
> They are better off home schooled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are describing every liberal I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand why parents may be terrified of having children enter the real world. Imagine a child being able to make their own friends without parental supervision?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb, you should run away also. You're bringing nothing but crap
Click to expand...

What are you afraid of?

That your child may make friends with a negro?

Better homeschool


----------



## BULLDOG

hadit said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the homeschoolers who are actually taught possibly do quite well. Since there is no federal requirement for any standardized tests or even monitoring to see if the children are being taught anything, and many states don't bother to do that, there is no way to know how many just fall through the cracks and receive little of no education.
> 
> 
> 
> Check with the college instructors, particular those at community colleges who deal with mommas' darlings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No need to check with anyone. I have direct knowledge of children who weren't taught anything. Imagine an 8 year old child who doesn't know the difference between a nickle and a quarter because his parents didn't bother to teach him. With no monitoring whatsoever, the state had no idea what the situation was, and no reason to do anything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a nephew who was home schooled, and today, he is the union shop steward in a Peterbilt Truck assembly plant, so it is not as if he didn't learn any skills at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Some home school parents are concerned and capable of giving their children a great education. The one on one teaching is much better than a large class. However, it's wrong to say all parents are educated enough to give their children a quality education, and pointing to the ones lucky enough to have parents do as the expected outcome of home schooling is just wrong. With required standards home schooling could be a great idea. Without them lots of children are missing the chance at a better, more productive life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
Click to expand...


Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.


----------



## Soupnazi630

rightwinger said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was ignorant, very few homeschooled kids are anything like leftist males like you...geek
> 
> 
> 
> Some kids are just awkward in social situations or reluctant to leave their mother
> 
> They are better off home schooled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are describing every liberal I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand why parents may be terrified of having children enter the real world. Imagine a child being able to make their own friends without parental supervision?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's true for some parents, I think, rightwinger.  We have had neighbors over the years who control their children right into adulthood, then wonder why their children keep them at arms length thereafter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today's robokids have their lives carefully planned for them from the moment they awake until they go to bed
> Schooling is carefully planned on what they are exposed to. Their friends and contacts are carefully selected.  TV is carefully approved as is their diet. No free unsupervised time
> 
> Homeschooling develops perfect kids
Click to expand...


So why is it a bad thing for parents to do those things as opposed to the state?


----------



## rightwinger

BULLDOG said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check with the college instructors, particular those at community colleges who deal with mommas' darlings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to check with anyone. I have direct knowledge of children who weren't taught anything. Imagine an 8 year old child who doesn't know the difference between a nickle and a quarter because his parents didn't bother to teach him. With no monitoring whatsoever, the state had no idea what the situation was, and no reason to do anything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a nephew who was home schooled, and today, he is the union shop steward in a Peterbilt Truck assembly plant, so it is not as if he didn't learn any skills at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Some home school parents are concerned and capable of giving their children a great education. The one on one teaching is much better than a large class. However, it's wrong to say all parents are educated enough to give their children a quality education, and pointing to the ones lucky enough to have parents do as the expected outcome of home schooling is just wrong. With required standards home schooling could be a great idea. Without them lots of children are missing the chance at a better, more productive life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
Click to expand...

Agree
Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school


----------



## Votto

ScienceRocks said:


> Yep, teaching bigotry and hatred of tens of millions of your follow Americans is such a wonderful things.
> 
> There's a reason 90% of kids go to public school! Parents don't have the fucking time when they have to work to make a rich man richer to just have a roof over their goddamn head.



Conservatives teach their kids in homeschool that Progressives evolved from monkeys and humans were created in the image of God.

The truth hurts, doesn't it.


----------



## Soupnazi630

rightwinger said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to check with anyone. I have direct knowledge of children who weren't taught anything. Imagine an 8 year old child who doesn't know the difference between a nickle and a quarter because his parents didn't bother to teach him. With no monitoring whatsoever, the state had no idea what the situation was, and no reason to do anything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a nephew who was home schooled, and today, he is the union shop steward in a Peterbilt Truck assembly plant, so it is not as if he didn't learn any skills at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Some home school parents are concerned and capable of giving their children a great education. The one on one teaching is much better than a large class. However, it's wrong to say all parents are educated enough to give their children a quality education, and pointing to the ones lucky enough to have parents do as the expected outcome of home schooling is just wrong. With required standards home schooling could be a great idea. Without them lots of children are missing the chance at a better, more productive life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
Click to expand...


Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.

it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard


----------



## JakeStarkey

The state is not in the role of the parents.

If all parents were involved in public schools, education would be in good shape.

When parents ignore schools, the state will step in.


----------



## rightwinger

Homeschooling is a great way to raise little Snowflakes

Every day is a safe space


----------



## rightwinger

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a nephew who was home schooled, and today, he is the union shop steward in a Peterbilt Truck assembly plant, so it is not as if he didn't learn any skills at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Some home school parents are concerned and capable of giving their children a great education. The one on one teaching is much better than a large class. However, it's wrong to say all parents are educated enough to give their children a quality education, and pointing to the ones lucky enough to have parents do as the expected outcome of home schooling is just wrong. With required standards home schooling could be a great idea. Without them lots of children are missing the chance at a better, more productive life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
Click to expand...


If public school is so bad, homeschool should have no problem meeting basic standards


----------



## Soupnazi630

JakeStarkey said:


> The state is not in the role of the parents.
> 
> If all parents were involved in public schools, education would be in good shape.
> 
> When parents ignore schools, the state will step in.


Except that in this case you have it quite backwards.

The state has striven to TAKE control of kids from parents and not due to any lack of involvement by parents. When parents are discouraged from taking part of or control of their kids education why should they be involved?

From the creation of kindergarten ( borrowed from germany ) to school busing to end natural segregation to the creation of the federal department of education the state has made it very clear they do not want parents involved or to have any control over their kids.

They have even made it a crime in most states to NOT educate one's kids. This seems logical on it;s surface, after all any decent parent wants a batter life for their kids and education is an important part of that.

However when far too many schools in the inner cities are cesspools of gangs and drugs and violence some parents may reasonably conclude that it is better to spend what time is possible with their kid in a library trying to teach them something rather than sending them to a physically dangerous state run holding area where no education is imparted anyways.

We see massive evidence that parents DO care about their kids education and want the best for their kids. The problem is the state is NOT interested in what they want and assumes the parents are not wise enough to decide what is best and so the parents are ignored.

When charter schools were very popular parents would camp out all night on the curb in long lines to try and get their kids into one and often those parents were lower income minorities who saw it is a good opportunity for their kids.

The state refuses to cede control of schools and kids however so the narrative that parents are not involved is a fallacy. The state does not want parents involved and will not allow it.


----------



## Soupnazi630

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Some home school parents are concerned and capable of giving their children a great education. The one on one teaching is much better than a large class. However, it's wrong to say all parents are educated enough to give their children a quality education, and pointing to the ones lucky enough to have parents do as the expected outcome of home schooling is just wrong. With required standards home schooling could be a great idea. Without them lots of children are missing the chance at a better, more productive life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If public school is so bad, homeschool should have no problem meeting basic standards
Click to expand...


As opposed to seeing the results which clearly shows home schooled kids do better. When the results speak for themselves AND THEY DO the problem is with the standards which others wish to impose.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The results don’t lie - homeschooled students are better educacted and exponentially more successful than their public-schooled counterparts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recent study shows that homeschooled kids score almost twice as high on exams as public school students. Other studies show that homeschooled kids score 72 points higher than the national average on SAT exams.
> 
> Homeschoolers are more likely to attend college, are more likely to graduate, and have higher college GPAs (Grade Point Averages) than other students.
> 
> The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. Homeschoolers are almost 2x’s as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost 3x’s times as involved in politics.
> 
> Homeschooled children also have far fewer behavioral problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see - it goes so much further than just education. They are better citizens and better people, more actively involved in their communities and with less behavioral problems.
> 
> Excerpt From The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide
> Wayne Allyn Root. This material may be protected by copyright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got a link for your claims?  A advertisement for a book isn't very informative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not an “advertisement”, my fragile little snowflake. It’s called a “citation”. You’ll learn about them once you get into junior high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A citation of an ad for a book
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO!!! I just realized that you have no idea how iOS functions. Too funny. Yes - the link takes you to the _actual_ book in the iTunes Store. That’s still not an “ad”. It’s the actual citation when copying content from iBooks in iOS.
Click to expand...


So you exprct me to buy a book to read your link? You know that's nuts, right?


----------



## koshergrl

Soupnazi630 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The state is not in the role of the parents.
> 
> If all parents were involved in public schools, education would be in good shape.
> 
> When parents ignore schools, the state will step in.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that in this case you have it quite backwards.
> 
> The state has striven to TAKE control of kids from parents and not due to any lack of involvement by parents. When parents are discouraged from taking part of or control of their kids education why should they be involved?
> 
> From the creation of kindergarten ( borrowed from germany ) to school busing to end natural segregation to the creation of the federal department of education the state has made it very clear they do not want parents involved or to have any control over their kids.
> 
> They have even made it a crime in most states to NOT educate one's kids. This seems logical on it;s surface, after all any decent parent wants a batter life for their kids and education is an important part of that.
> 
> However when far too many schools in the inner cities are cesspools of gangs and drugs and violence some parents may reasonably conclude that it is better to spend what time is possible with their kid in a library trying to teach them something rather than sending them to a physically dangerous state run holding area where no education is imparted anyways.
> 
> We see massive evidence that parents DO care about their kids education and want the best for their kids. The problem is the state is NOT interested in what they want and assumes the parents are not wise enough to decide what is best and so the parents are ignored.
> 
> When charter schools were very popular parents would camp out all night on the curb in long lines to try and get their kids into one and often those parents were lower income minorities who saw it is a good opportunity for their kids.
> 
> Yes!!!
> The state refuses to cede control of schools and kids however so the narrative that parents are not involved is a fallacy. The state does not want parents involved and will not allow it.
Click to expand...


Yes!!!!!


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Some home school parents are concerned and capable of giving their children a great education. The one on one teaching is much better than a large class. However, it's wrong to say all parents are educated enough to give their children a quality education, and pointing to the ones lucky enough to have parents do as the expected outcome of home schooling is just wrong. With required standards home schooling could be a great idea. Without them lots of children are missing the chance at a better, more productive life.
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers don’t lie, my friend. The results are far superior. You also fail to grasp that “homeschooling” doesn’t always mean “parent taught”. Wayne Allen Root hired professionals to come into their home and teach his daughter (granted he’s very wealthy and can do that while many people cannot). Plus there isn’t online, instructor lead schooling now. Throw in the internet, and there is an abundance of resources making it near impossible to not get a quality education at home. YouTube is FILLED with endless tutorials on materials for students struggling with a concept.
Click to expand...


Yes, and there are lots of resources explaining how to become drug free, but that doesn't mean we don't have a lot of druggies. Without requirements that those resources are used, they might as well not exist for many.


----------



## rightwinger

Soupnazi630 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The state is not in the role of the parents.
> 
> If all parents were involved in public schools, education would be in good shape.
> 
> When parents ignore schools, the state will step in.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that in this case you have it quite backwards.
> 
> The state has striven to TAKE control of kids from parents and not due to any lack of involvement by parents. When parents are discouraged from taking part of or control of their kids education why should they be involved?
> 
> From the creation of kindergarten ( borrowed from germany ) to school busing to end natural segregation to the creation of the federal department of education the state has made it very clear they do not want parents involved or to have any control over their kids.
> 
> They have even made it a crime in most states to NOT educate one's kids. This seems logical on it;s surface, after all any decent parent wants a batter life for their kids and education is an important part of that.
> 
> However when far too many schools in the inner cities are cesspools of gangs and drugs and violence some parents may reasonably conclude that it is better to spend what time is possible with their kid in a library trying to teach them something rather than sending them to a physically dangerous state run holding area where no education is imparted anyways.
> 
> We see massive evidence that parents DO care about their kids education and want the best for their kids. The problem is the state is NOT interested in what they want and assumes the parents are not wise enough to decide what is best and so the parents are ignored.
> 
> When charter schools were very popular parents would camp out all night on the curb in long lines to try and get their kids into one and often those parents were lower income minorities who saw it is a good opportunity for their kids.
> 
> The state refuses to cede control of schools and kids however so the narrative that parents are not involved is a fallacy. The state does not want parents involved and will not allow it.
Click to expand...

Kids go to public schools because the state can assemble qualified instructors in various subjects
It also frees up parents to work


----------



## rightwinger

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If public school is so bad, homeschool should have no problem meeting basic standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to seeing the results which clearly shows home schooled kids do better. When the results speak for themselves AND THEY DO the problem is with the standards which others wish to impose.
Click to expand...

Fine....if they are doing better, great for them
If mom home schools because she does not like to get up in the morning and class consists of watching TV all day then the kids should be placed in public school


----------



## bodecea

P@triot said:


> The results don’t lie - homeschooled students are better educacted and exponentially more successful than their public-schooled counterparts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recent study shows that homeschooled kids score almost twice as high on exams as public school students. Other studies show that homeschooled kids score 72 points higher than the national average on SAT exams.
> 
> Homeschoolers are more likely to attend college, are more likely to graduate, and have higher college GPAs (Grade Point Averages) than other students.
> 
> The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. Homeschoolers are almost 2x’s as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost 3x’s times as involved in politics.
> 
> Homeschooled children also have far fewer behavioral problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see - it goes so much further than just education. They are better citizens and better people, more actively involved in their communities and with less behavioral problems.
> 
> Excerpt From The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide
> Wayne Allyn Root. This material may be protected by copyright.
Click to expand...

That's fine....Homeschooling was and is always there for the parents who want to.  Public school was created in the industrial age for those who could not or would not home school, put their kids in private (usually religious) schools, or pay for tutors.  Public school has always been the default position.


----------



## Soupnazi630

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The state is not in the role of the parents.
> 
> If all parents were involved in public schools, education would be in good shape.
> 
> When parents ignore schools, the state will step in.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that in this case you have it quite backwards.
> 
> The state has striven to TAKE control of kids from parents and not due to any lack of involvement by parents. When parents are discouraged from taking part of or control of their kids education why should they be involved?
> 
> From the creation of kindergarten ( borrowed from germany ) to school busing to end natural segregation to the creation of the federal department of education the state has made it very clear they do not want parents involved or to have any control over their kids.
> 
> They have even made it a crime in most states to NOT educate one's kids. This seems logical on it;s surface, after all any decent parent wants a batter life for their kids and education is an important part of that.
> 
> However when far too many schools in the inner cities are cesspools of gangs and drugs and violence some parents may reasonably conclude that it is better to spend what time is possible with their kid in a library trying to teach them something rather than sending them to a physically dangerous state run holding area where no education is imparted anyways.
> 
> We see massive evidence that parents DO care about their kids education and want the best for their kids. The problem is the state is NOT interested in what they want and assumes the parents are not wise enough to decide what is best and so the parents are ignored.
> 
> When charter schools were very popular parents would camp out all night on the curb in long lines to try and get their kids into one and often those parents were lower income minorities who saw it is a good opportunity for their kids.
> 
> The state refuses to cede control of schools and kids however so the narrative that parents are not involved is a fallacy. The state does not want parents involved and will not allow it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kids go to public schools because the state can assemble qualified instructors in various subjects
> It also frees up parents to work
Click to expand...

This is simply untrue if the states have to force kids into public schools and they DO.


----------



## bodecea

Tipsycatlover said:


> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate


So...they will be SO prepared for those things as an adult in the work force.


----------



## Soupnazi630

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If public school is so bad, homeschool should have no problem meeting basic standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to seeing the results which clearly shows home schooled kids do better. When the results speak for themselves AND THEY DO the problem is with the standards which others wish to impose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine....if they are doing better, great for them
> If mom home schools because she does not like to get up in the morning and class consists of watching TV all day then the kids should be placed in public school
Click to expand...




bodecea said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate
> 
> 
> 
> So...they will be SO prepared for those things as an adult in the work force.
Click to expand...




bodecea said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate
> 
> 
> 
> So...they will be SO prepared for those things as an adult in the work force.
Click to expand...

Such things are usually not tolerated in most workplaces so yes they will be better prepared.


----------



## Vandalshandle

hadit said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that homeschooling is great, as long as you don't want your kids to be more educated than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's dumb.  Have you never heard of an online school? The student works at home and remote teachers grade the work and give help when needed.
> 
> This isn't the 1950's any more.
Click to expand...


Sort of like DeVry University, and Phoenix University!


----------



## rightwinger

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The state is not in the role of the parents.
> 
> If all parents were involved in public schools, education would be in good shape.
> 
> When parents ignore schools, the state will step in.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that in this case you have it quite backwards.
> 
> The state has striven to TAKE control of kids from parents and not due to any lack of involvement by parents. When parents are discouraged from taking part of or control of their kids education why should they be involved?
> 
> From the creation of kindergarten ( borrowed from germany ) to school busing to end natural segregation to the creation of the federal department of education the state has made it very clear they do not want parents involved or to have any control over their kids.
> 
> They have even made it a crime in most states to NOT educate one's kids. This seems logical on it;s surface, after all any decent parent wants a batter life for their kids and education is an important part of that.
> 
> However when far too many schools in the inner cities are cesspools of gangs and drugs and violence some parents may reasonably conclude that it is better to spend what time is possible with their kid in a library trying to teach them something rather than sending them to a physically dangerous state run holding area where no education is imparted anyways.
> 
> We see massive evidence that parents DO care about their kids education and want the best for their kids. The problem is the state is NOT interested in what they want and assumes the parents are not wise enough to decide what is best and so the parents are ignored.
> 
> When charter schools were very popular parents would camp out all night on the curb in long lines to try and get their kids into one and often those parents were lower income minorities who saw it is a good opportunity for their kids.
> 
> The state refuses to cede control of schools and kids however so the narrative that parents are not involved is a fallacy. The state does not want parents involved and will not allow it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kids go to public schools because the state can assemble qualified instructors in various subjects
> It also frees up parents to work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is simply untrue if the states have to force kids into public schools and they DO.
Click to expand...


First of all... Our public school system has made our nation the greatest in the world

Secondly, nobody is forced to use the public school system


----------



## BULLDOG

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a nephew who was home schooled, and today, he is the union shop steward in a Peterbilt Truck assembly plant, so it is not as if he didn't learn any skills at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Some home school parents are concerned and capable of giving their children a great education. The one on one teaching is much better than a large class. However, it's wrong to say all parents are educated enough to give their children a quality education, and pointing to the ones lucky enough to have parents do as the expected outcome of home schooling is just wrong. With required standards home schooling could be a great idea. Without them lots of children are missing the chance at a better, more productive life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
Click to expand...


So if public schools are bad, It's OK with you that home schoolers don't even have to be at least that good?


----------



## koshergrl

Vandalshandle said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that homeschooling is great, as long as you don't want your kids to be more educated than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's dumb.  Have you never heard of an online school? The student works at home and remote teachers grade the work and give help when needed.
> 
> This isn't the 1950's any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sort of like DeVry University, and Phoenix University!
Click to expand...

Which are sufficient to get you hired by the government...including as a teacher.


----------



## rightwinger

bodecea said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate
> 
> 
> 
> So...they will be SO prepared for those things as an adult in the work force.
Click to expand...

I know....those homeschool kids will be forced to work with negroes


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Vandalshandle said:


> I think that homeschooling is great, as long as you don't want your kids to be more educated than you.



That was my biggest problem with homeschooling in Florida.  There it is perfectly legal for two high school dropouts to homeschool their special education student through high school with little or no supervision.  They just waited until the kid turned 16 and stopped teaching them anything.


----------



## Vandalshandle

The most conservative guy I know does not know how to run a computer. He says that it is all socialist fake news, and doesn't want anything to do with it.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

hadit said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that homeschooling is great, as long as you don't want your kids to be more educated than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's dumb.  Have you never heard of an online school? The student works at home and remote teachers grade the work and give help when needed.
> 
> This isn't the 1950's any more.
Click to expand...


Online schools are great for some kids, but most do not learn as well.

Ever tried taking an on-line PE class?

How about chorus?

Band?

Welding?


----------



## rightwinger

I used to have a woman live next to me who was a Jesus freak

Of course her two young kids were homeschooled. Class consisted of reading the bible

The kids were dumb as rocks and sort of creepy


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

hadit said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the homeschoolers who are actually taught possibly do quite well. Since there is no federal requirement for any standardized tests or even monitoring to see if the children are being taught anything, and many states don't bother to do that, there is no way to know how many just fall through the cracks and receive little of no education.
> 
> 
> 
> Check with the college instructors, particular those at community colleges who deal with mommas' darlings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No need to check with anyone. I have direct knowledge of children who weren't taught anything. Imagine an 8 year old child who doesn't know the difference between a nickle and a quarter because his parents didn't bother to teach him. With no monitoring whatsoever, the state had no idea what the situation was, and no reason to do anything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a nephew who was home schooled, and today, he is the union shop steward in a Peterbilt Truck assembly plant, so it is not as if he didn't learn any skills at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Some home school parents are concerned and capable of giving their children a great education. The one on one teaching is much better than a large class. However, it's wrong to say all parents are educated enough to give their children a quality education, and pointing to the ones lucky enough to have parents do as the expected outcome of home schooling is just wrong. With required standards home schooling could be a great idea. Without them lots of children are missing the chance at a better, more productive life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
Click to expand...


Yes, they are called "schools".


----------



## BULLDOG

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If public school is so bad, homeschool should have no problem meeting basic standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to seeing the results which clearly shows home schooled kids do better. When the results speak for themselves AND THEY DO the problem is with the standards which others wish to impose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine....if they are doing better, great for them
> If mom home schools because she does not like to get up in the morning and class consists of watching TV all day then the kids should be placed in public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...they will be SO prepared for those things as an adult in the work force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...they will be SO prepared for those things as an adult in the work force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such things are usually not tolerated in most workplaces so yes they will be better prepared.
Click to expand...


And we know that all parents teach their kids to behave properly.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

SassyIrishLass said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when fake makes an idiot of himself and then says something random to try to divert attention from his stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Private schools are free to make and choose their own curriculum. That's crucial
Click to expand...


Actually, that is not true.  Most have minimum standards set by the state as to what constitutes an education.


----------



## Vandalshandle

rightwinger said:


> I used to have a woman live next to me who was a Jesus freak
> 
> Of course her two young kids were homeschooled. Class consisted of reading the bible
> 
> The kids were dumb as rocks and sort of creepy



My brother and his wife taught their kid this way, too. The kid came out undereducated, and angry. My brother and his wife remain kind of creepy themselves Their kid hasn't talked to them in decades.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a nephew who was home schooled, and today, he is the union shop steward in a Peterbilt Truck assembly plant, so it is not as if he didn't learn any skills at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Some home school parents are concerned and capable of giving their children a great education. The one on one teaching is much better than a large class. However, it's wrong to say all parents are educated enough to give their children a quality education, and pointing to the ones lucky enough to have parents do as the expected outcome of home schooling is just wrong. With required standards home schooling could be a great idea. Without them lots of children are missing the chance at a better, more productive life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
Click to expand...


Sure, let's raise the standards so more students can fail!


----------



## BULLDOG

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If public school is so bad, homeschool should have no problem meeting basic standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to seeing the results which clearly shows home schooled kids do better. When the results speak for themselves AND THEY DO the problem is with the standards which others wish to impose.
Click to expand...


Some home schoolers do better.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when fake makes an idiot of himself and then says something random to try to divert attention from his stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Private schools are free to make and choose their own curriculum. That's crucial
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, that is not true.  Most have minimum standards set by the state as to what constitutes an education.
Click to expand...




Private schools meet and exceed mimimum standards. And in the process tells the government to pound sand


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If public school is so bad, homeschool should have no problem meeting basic standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to seeing the results which clearly shows home schooled kids do better. When the results speak for themselves AND THEY DO the problem is with the standards which others wish to impose.
Click to expand...


Homeschooled kids do better?  Why do homeschooler continue to propagate this lie?  For every kid that wins the national spelling bee or geography bee, there is another kid who was homeschooled because momma and baby daddy got tired of getting phone calls from the school telling them their little bastard ditched school again and they are going to lock the parents up for truancy.  That kid never gets tested and never shows up in the stats because they never graduate.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

SassyIrishLass said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when fake makes an idiot of himself and then says something random to try to divert attention from his stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Private schools are free to make and choose their own curriculum. That's crucial
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, that is not true.  Most have minimum standards set by the state as to what constitutes an education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Private schools meet and exceed mimimum standards. And in the process tells the government to pound sand
Click to expand...


That still doesn't explain why you chose to lie about private schools choosing their own curriculum.


----------



## Soupnazi630

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The state is not in the role of the parents.
> 
> If all parents were involved in public schools, education would be in good shape.
> 
> When parents ignore schools, the state will step in.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that in this case you have it quite backwards.
> 
> The state has striven to TAKE control of kids from parents and not due to any lack of involvement by parents. When parents are discouraged from taking part of or control of their kids education why should they be involved?
> 
> From the creation of kindergarten ( borrowed from germany ) to school busing to end natural segregation to the creation of the federal department of education the state has made it very clear they do not want parents involved or to have any control over their kids.
> 
> They have even made it a crime in most states to NOT educate one's kids. This seems logical on it;s surface, after all any decent parent wants a batter life for their kids and education is an important part of that.
> 
> However when far too many schools in the inner cities are cesspools of gangs and drugs and violence some parents may reasonably conclude that it is better to spend what time is possible with their kid in a library trying to teach them something rather than sending them to a physically dangerous state run holding area where no education is imparted anyways.
> 
> We see massive evidence that parents DO care about their kids education and want the best for their kids. The problem is the state is NOT interested in what they want and assumes the parents are not wise enough to decide what is best and so the parents are ignored.
> 
> When charter schools were very popular parents would camp out all night on the curb in long lines to try and get their kids into one and often those parents were lower income minorities who saw it is a good opportunity for their kids.
> 
> The state refuses to cede control of schools and kids however so the narrative that parents are not involved is a fallacy. The state does not want parents involved and will not allow it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kids go to public schools because the state can assemble qualified instructors in various subjects
> It also frees up parents to work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is simply untrue if the states have to force kids into public schools and they DO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all... Our public school system has made our nation the greatest in the world
> 
> Secondly, nobody is forced to use the public school system
Click to expand...


First of all that is very arguable. While no one I know of is claiming education in general is a bad thing your assertion that it is THE cause of American greatness is a dubious and highly ignorant statement.

Second yes many ARE forced to do so through truancy laws.


----------



## koshergrl

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when fake makes an idiot of himself and then says something random to try to divert attention from his stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Private schools are free to make and choose their own curriculum. That's crucial
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, that is not true.  Most have minimum standards set by the state as to what constitutes an education.
Click to expand...

Standards and curriculum are different, though. 

The primary difference between private and public schools is the degree of federal/government *assistance*.  Assistance/incentives/programs are attached to funding, and those programs, all which are political in nature, replace real teaching in classrooms.


----------



## BULLDOG

SassyIrishLass said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when fake makes an idiot of himself and then says something random to try to divert attention from his stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Private schools are free to make and choose their own curriculum. That's crucial
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, that is not true.  Most have minimum standards set by the state as to what constitutes an education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Private schools meet and exceed mimimum standards. And in the process tells the government to pound sand
Click to expand...


We;re not talking about private schools that are required to meet certain standards, and whose students are evaluated. We're talking about home schooling which has none of those requirements on a federal level.


----------



## Soupnazi630

BULLDOG said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Some home school parents are concerned and capable of giving their children a great education. The one on one teaching is much better than a large class. However, it's wrong to say all parents are educated enough to give their children a quality education, and pointing to the ones lucky enough to have parents do as the expected outcome of home schooling is just wrong. With required standards home schooling could be a great idea. Without them lots of children are missing the chance at a better, more productive life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if public schools are bad, It's OK with you that home schoolers don't even have to be at least that good?
Click to expand...


Yes it is.

Home schoolers overwhelmingly ARE in fact better educated than public schools which merely goes to show when people are left alone they will manage for themselves without state coercion which invariably fails


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If public school is so bad, homeschool should have no problem meeting basic standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to seeing the results which clearly shows home schooled kids do better. When the results speak for themselves AND THEY DO the problem is with the standards which others wish to impose.
Click to expand...


What results would those be?  The ones touted by homeschoolers to slap themselves on the back and tell each other what a great job they are doing?  Are those the stats that have no basis in reality because of the bias in their methods?


----------



## Soupnazi630

BULLDOG said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If public school is so bad, homeschool should have no problem meeting basic standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to seeing the results which clearly shows home schooled kids do better. When the results speak for themselves AND THEY DO the problem is with the standards which others wish to impose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine....if they are doing better, great for them
> If mom home schools because she does not like to get up in the morning and class consists of watching TV all day then the kids should be placed in public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...they will be SO prepared for those things as an adult in the work force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...they will be SO prepared for those things as an adult in the work force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such things are usually not tolerated in most workplaces so yes they will be better prepared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we know that all parents teach their kids to behave properly.
Click to expand...

BAd example as she is the product of public schooling


----------



## rightwinger

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The state is not in the role of the parents.
> 
> If all parents were involved in public schools, education would be in good shape.
> 
> When parents ignore schools, the state will step in.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that in this case you have it quite backwards.
> 
> The state has striven to TAKE control of kids from parents and not due to any lack of involvement by parents. When parents are discouraged from taking part of or control of their kids education why should they be involved?
> 
> From the creation of kindergarten ( borrowed from germany ) to school busing to end natural segregation to the creation of the federal department of education the state has made it very clear they do not want parents involved or to have any control over their kids.
> 
> They have even made it a crime in most states to NOT educate one's kids. This seems logical on it;s surface, after all any decent parent wants a batter life for their kids and education is an important part of that.
> 
> However when far too many schools in the inner cities are cesspools of gangs and drugs and violence some parents may reasonably conclude that it is better to spend what time is possible with their kid in a library trying to teach them something rather than sending them to a physically dangerous state run holding area where no education is imparted anyways.
> 
> We see massive evidence that parents DO care about their kids education and want the best for their kids. The problem is the state is NOT interested in what they want and assumes the parents are not wise enough to decide what is best and so the parents are ignored.
> 
> When charter schools were very popular parents would camp out all night on the curb in long lines to try and get their kids into one and often those parents were lower income minorities who saw it is a good opportunity for their kids.
> 
> The state refuses to cede control of schools and kids however so the narrative that parents are not involved is a fallacy. The state does not want parents involved and will not allow it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kids go to public schools because the state can assemble qualified instructors in various subjects
> It also frees up parents to work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is simply untrue if the states have to force kids into public schools and they DO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all... Our public school system has made our nation the greatest in the world
> 
> Secondly, nobody is forced to use the public school system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all that is very arguable. While no one I know of is claiming education in general is a bad thing your assertion that it is THE cause of American greatness is a dubious and highly ignorant statement.
> 
> Second yes many ARE forced to do so through truancy laws.
Click to expand...

Free public school education has been the great equalizer in this country


----------



## Soupnazi630

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If public school is so bad, homeschool should have no problem meeting basic standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to seeing the results which clearly shows home schooled kids do better. When the results speak for themselves AND THEY DO the problem is with the standards which others wish to impose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What results would those be?  The ones touted by homeschoolers to slap themselves on the back and tell each other what a great job they are doing?  Are those the stats that have no basis in reality because of the bias in their methods?
Click to expand...



They have every basis in reality and merely undermine the belief that home schooling fails, yes those stats which you have no stats to refute


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

QUOTE="Soupnazi630, post: 18664110, member: 46407"]





rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If public school is so bad, homeschool should have no problem meeting basic standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to seeing the results which clearly shows home schooled kids do better. When the results speak for themselves AND THEY DO the problem is with the standards which others wish to impose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine....if they are doing better, great for them
> If mom home schools because she does not like to get up in the morning and class consists of watching TV all day then the kids should be placed in public school
Click to expand...




bodecea said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate
> 
> 
> 
> So...they will be SO prepared for those things as an adult in the work force.
Click to expand...




bodecea said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate
> 
> 
> 
> So...they will be SO prepared for those things as an adult in the work force.
Click to expand...

*Such things are usually not tolerated in most workplaces *so yes they will be better prepared.[/QUOTE]

Hilarious!


----------



## Soupnazi630

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If public school is so bad, homeschool should have no problem meeting basic standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to seeing the results which clearly shows home schooled kids do better. When the results speak for themselves AND THEY DO the problem is with the standards which others wish to impose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homeschooled kids do better?  Why do homeschooler continue to propagate this lie?  For every kid that wins the national spelling bee or geography bee, there is another kid who was homeschooled because momma and baby daddy got tired of getting phone calls from the school telling them their little bastard ditched school again and they are going to lock the parents up for truancy.  That kid never gets tested and never shows up in the stats because they never graduate.
Click to expand...


It is fact not a lie which you are using hyperbole rather than evidence to argue against


----------



## rightwinger

I think many parents can make great homeschool teachers. Ones that are motivated, educated and innovative

I doubt that most American parents fit the bill


----------



## Soupnazi630

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If public school is so bad, homeschool should have no problem meeting basic standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to seeing the results which clearly shows home schooled kids do better. When the results speak for themselves AND THEY DO the problem is with the standards which others wish to impose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine....if they are doing better, great for them
> If mom home schools because she does not like to get up in the morning and class consists of watching TV all day then the kids should be placed in public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...they will be SO prepared for those things as an adult in the work force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...they will be SO prepared for those things as an adult in the work force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Such things are usually not tolerated in most workplaces *so yes they will be better prepared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hilarious!
Click to expand...


And factually true


----------



## Soupnazi630

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that in this case you have it quite backwards.
> 
> The state has striven to TAKE control of kids from parents and not due to any lack of involvement by parents. When parents are discouraged from taking part of or control of their kids education why should they be involved?
> 
> From the creation of kindergarten ( borrowed from germany ) to school busing to end natural segregation to the creation of the federal department of education the state has made it very clear they do not want parents involved or to have any control over their kids.
> 
> They have even made it a crime in most states to NOT educate one's kids. This seems logical on it;s surface, after all any decent parent wants a batter life for their kids and education is an important part of that.
> 
> However when far too many schools in the inner cities are cesspools of gangs and drugs and violence some parents may reasonably conclude that it is better to spend what time is possible with their kid in a library trying to teach them something rather than sending them to a physically dangerous state run holding area where no education is imparted anyways.
> 
> We see massive evidence that parents DO care about their kids education and want the best for their kids. The problem is the state is NOT interested in what they want and assumes the parents are not wise enough to decide what is best and so the parents are ignored.
> 
> When charter schools were very popular parents would camp out all night on the curb in long lines to try and get their kids into one and often those parents were lower income minorities who saw it is a good opportunity for their kids.
> 
> The state refuses to cede control of schools and kids however so the narrative that parents are not involved is a fallacy. The state does not want parents involved and will not allow it.
> 
> 
> 
> Kids go to public schools because the state can assemble qualified instructors in various subjects
> It also frees up parents to work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is simply untrue if the states have to force kids into public schools and they DO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all... Our public school system has made our nation the greatest in the world
> 
> Secondly, nobody is forced to use the public school system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all that is very arguable. While no one I know of is claiming education in general is a bad thing your assertion that it is THE cause of American greatness is a dubious and highly ignorant statement.
> 
> Second yes many ARE forced to do so through truancy laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Free public school education has been the great equalizer in this country
Click to expand...

And once again that is merely a general opinion not something which can be demonstrated.


----------



## BULLDOG

Soupnazi630 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if public schools are bad, It's OK with you that home schoolers don't even have to be at least that good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Home schoolers overwhelmingly ARE in fact better educated than public schools which merely goes to show when people are left alone they will manage for themselves without state coercion which invariably fails
Click to expand...


Are you basing that on all home schooled students, or just the ones who take college entrance exams? Many don't bother with those exams. You still didn't answer the question though.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Soupnazi630 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if public schools are bad, It's OK with you that home schoolers don't even have to be at least that good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> ***Home schoolers overwhelmingly ARE in fact better educated than public schools which merely goes to show when people are left alone they will manage for themselves without state coercion which invariably fails
Click to expand...


You keep forgetting the word "some" at the beginning of your statement.


----------



## Soupnazi630

rightwinger said:


> I think many parents can make great homeschool teachers. Ones that are motivated, educated and innovative
> 
> I doubt that most American parents fit the bill


I think most American parents do fit the bill.

Apparently you are unwilling to even put that to the test by getting out of their way and letting them control the education of their kids.


----------



## koshergrl

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If public school is so bad, homeschool should have no problem meeting basic standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to seeing the results which clearly shows home schooled kids do better. When the results speak for themselves AND THEY DO the problem is with the standards which others wish to impose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homeschooled kids do better?  Why do homeschooler continue to propagate this lie?  For every kid that wins the national spelling bee or geography bee, there is another kid who was homeschooled because momma and baby daddy got tired of getting phone calls from the school telling them their little bastard ditched school again and they are going to lock the parents up for truancy.  That kid never gets tested and never shows up in the stats because they never graduate.
Click to expand...


What bs lol. 

Of homeschooled children, 66.7 percent have been found to graduate from a four-year college, whereas those who went to a public school had a 57.5 percent graduation rate.(1)The finding came as a result of a 2009 University of St. Thomas study that analyzed homeschool students' academics versus those in more traditional educational systems. Not only was there a higher college graduation rate, but compared to public, private and Catholic schooling, those who were homeschooled were found to have the highest GPA and also outperformed in college preparedness tests for reading, science and English.(2)
Homeschooled children have higher graduation rates, more social prowess


----------



## Soupnazi630

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if public schools are bad, It's OK with you that home schoolers don't even have to be at least that good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> ***Home schoolers overwhelmingly ARE in fact better educated than public schools which merely goes to show when people are left alone they will manage for themselves without state coercion which invariably fails
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep forgetting the word "some" at the beginning of your statement.
Click to expand...


No I did not because it would not be accurate.


----------



## BULLDOG

Soupnazi630 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If public school is so bad, homeschool should have no problem meeting basic standards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to seeing the results which clearly shows home schooled kids do better. When the results speak for themselves AND THEY DO the problem is with the standards which others wish to impose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine....if they are doing better, great for them
> If mom home schools because she does not like to get up in the morning and class consists of watching TV all day then the kids should be placed in public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...they will be SO prepared for those things as an adult in the work force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...they will be SO prepared for those things as an adult in the work force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such things are usually not tolerated in most workplaces so yes they will be better prepared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we know that all parents teach their kids to behave properly.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BAd example as she is the product of public schooling
Click to expand...


Are you trying to say that girl's behavior is the result of public schooling? You know better than that.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Soupnazi630 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If public school is so bad, homeschool should have no problem meeting basic standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to seeing the results which clearly shows home schooled kids do better. When the results speak for themselves AND THEY DO the problem is with the standards which others wish to impose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homeschooled kids do better?  Why do homeschooler continue to propagate this lie?  For every kid that wins the national spelling bee or geography bee, there is another kid who was homeschooled because momma and baby daddy got tired of getting phone calls from the school telling them their little bastard ditched school again and they are going to lock the parents up for truancy.  That kid never gets tested and never shows up in the stats because they never graduate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is fact not a lie which you are using hyperbole rather than evidence to argue against
Click to expand...


Did you read my post?  Evidently you were homeschooled and never learned to read for content.

One example would disprove your theory.  I provided that.


----------



## Soupnazi630

BULLDOG said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if public schools are bad, It's OK with you that home schoolers don't even have to be at least that good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Home schoolers overwhelmingly ARE in fact better educated than public schools which merely goes to show when people are left alone they will manage for themselves without state coercion which invariably fails
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you basing that on all home schooled students, or just the ones who take college entrance exams? Many don't bother with those exams. You still didn't answer the question though.
Click to expand...

I clearly did answer it.

YES IT IS.

As in yes it is ok and explained why.

NOT taking a college entrance exam does not indicate a lack of education so your singling out that  example is irrelevant.


----------



## koshergrl

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If public school is so bad, homeschool should have no problem meeting basic standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to seeing the results which clearly shows home schooled kids do better. When the results speak for themselves AND THEY DO the problem is with the standards which others wish to impose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homeschooled kids do better?  Why do homeschooler continue to propagate this lie?  For every kid that wins the national spelling bee or geography bee, there is another kid who was homeschooled because momma and baby daddy got tired of getting phone calls from the school telling them their little bastard ditched school again and they are going to lock the parents up for truancy.  That kid never gets tested and never shows up in the stats because they never graduate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is fact not a lie which you are using hyperbole rather than evidence to argue against
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read my post?  Evidently you were homeschooled and never learned to read for content.
> 
> One example would disprove your theory.  I provided that.
Click to expand...


No, you didn't. You are still lying.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If public school is so bad, homeschool should have no problem meeting basic standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to seeing the results which clearly shows home schooled kids do better. When the results speak for themselves AND THEY DO the problem is with the standards which others wish to impose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homeschooled kids do better?  Why do homeschooler continue to propagate this lie?  For every kid that wins the national spelling bee or geography bee, there is another kid who was homeschooled because momma and baby daddy got tired of getting phone calls from the school telling them their little bastard ditched school again and they are going to lock the parents up for truancy.  That kid never gets tested and never shows up in the stats because they never graduate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is fact not a lie which you are using hyperbole rather than evidence to argue against
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read my post?  Evidently you were homeschooled and never learned to read for content.
> 
> One example would disprove your theory.  I provided that.
Click to expand...


I stated fact not theory and a truly educated person knows that anecdotes ( which is your one example ) prove nothing.

You stated no evidence of any sort to undermine or challenge the facts and my facts were not absolutes but generalizations supported by evidence as many throughout the thread have shown,


----------



## Soupnazi630

koshergrl said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If public school is so bad, homeschool should have no problem meeting basic standards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to seeing the results which clearly shows home schooled kids do better. When the results speak for themselves AND THEY DO the problem is with the standards which others wish to impose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homeschooled kids do better?  Why do homeschooler continue to propagate this lie?  For every kid that wins the national spelling bee or geography bee, there is another kid who was homeschooled because momma and baby daddy got tired of getting phone calls from the school telling them their little bastard ditched school again and they are going to lock the parents up for truancy.  That kid never gets tested and never shows up in the stats because they never graduate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is fact not a lie which you are using hyperbole rather than evidence to argue against
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read my post?  Evidently you were homeschooled and never learned to read for content.
> 
> One example would disprove your theory.  I provided that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you didn't. You are still lying.
Click to expand...


I stated fact and it is you lying about me lying


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Soupnazi630 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if public schools are bad, It's OK with you that home schoolers don't even have to be at least that good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> ***Home schoolers overwhelmingly ARE in fact better educated than public schools which merely goes to show when people are left alone they will manage for themselves without state coercion which invariably fails
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep forgetting the word "some" at the beginning of your statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I did not because it would not be accurate.
Click to expand...


As a public school teacher, I had countless students that were homeschooled and then the parents woke up and enrolled them in public school.  Most of them were two to three years behind in their math skills.

I know the problem.  You live in La-La land!


----------



## rightwinger

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids go to public schools because the state can assemble qualified instructors in various subjects
> It also frees up parents to work
> 
> 
> 
> This is simply untrue if the states have to force kids into public schools and they DO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all... Our public school system has made our nation the greatest in the world
> 
> Secondly, nobody is forced to use the public school system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all that is very arguable. While no one I know of is claiming education in general is a bad thing your assertion that it is THE cause of American greatness is a dubious and highly ignorant statement.
> 
> Second yes many ARE forced to do so through truancy laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Free public school education has been the great equalizer in this country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And once again that is merely a general opinion not something which can be demonstrated.
Click to expand...

It has been demonstrated millions of times over


----------



## Soupnazi630

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if public schools are bad, It's OK with you that home schoolers don't even have to be at least that good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> ***Home schoolers overwhelmingly ARE in fact better educated than public schools which merely goes to show when people are left alone they will manage for themselves without state coercion which invariably fails
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep forgetting the word "some" at the beginning of your statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I did not because it would not be accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a public school teacher, I had countless students that were homeschooled and then the parents woke up and enrolled them in public school.  Most of them were two to three years behind in their math skills.
> 
> I know the problem.  You live in La-La land!
Click to expand...

You are ignorant of the problem and offering no evidence to support your weak position.

Others have posted evidence which you can only whine about


----------



## Soupnazi630

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is simply untrue if the states have to force kids into public schools and they DO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all... Our public school system has made our nation the greatest in the world
> 
> Secondly, nobody is forced to use the public school system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all that is very arguable. While no one I know of is claiming education in general is a bad thing your assertion that it is THE cause of American greatness is a dubious and highly ignorant statement.
> 
> Second yes many ARE forced to do so through truancy laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Free public school education has been the great equalizer in this country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And once again that is merely a general opinion not something which can be demonstrated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has been demonstrated millions of times over
Click to expand...

No it never has the burden is on you to demonstrate it not some vague other.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Soupnazi630 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If public school is so bad, homeschool should have no problem meeting basic standards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to seeing the results which clearly shows home schooled kids do better. When the results speak for themselves AND THEY DO the problem is with the standards which others wish to impose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homeschooled kids do better?  Why do homeschooler continue to propagate this lie?  For every kid that wins the national spelling bee or geography bee, there is another kid who was homeschooled because momma and baby daddy got tired of getting phone calls from the school telling them their little bastard ditched school again and they are going to lock the parents up for truancy.  That kid never gets tested and never shows up in the stats because they never graduate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is fact not a lie which you are using hyperbole rather than evidence to argue against
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read my post?  Evidently you were homeschooled and never learned to read for content.
> 
> One example would disprove your theory.  I provided that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stated fact not theory and a truly educated person knows that anecdotes ( which is your one example ) prove nothing.
> 
> You stated no evidence of any sort to undermine or challenge the facts and my facts were not absolutes but generalizations supported by evidence as many throughout the thread have shown,
Click to expand...



My anecdotes are acquired through years of personal experience.  What do you have?  Stats that you haven't provided and if you did could be easily disproven in a matter of seconds.


----------



## koshergrl

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if public schools are bad, It's OK with you that home schoolers don't even have to be at least that good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> ***Home schoolers overwhelmingly ARE in fact better educated than public schools which merely goes to show when people are left alone they will manage for themselves without state coercion which invariably fails
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep forgetting the word "some" at the beginning of your statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I did not because it would not be accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a public school teacher, I had countless students that were homeschooled and then the parents woke up and enrolled them in public school.  Most of them were two to three years behind in their math skills.
> 
> I know the problem.  You live in La-La land!
Click to expand...

Oh god I remember..you're a TEACHER. That explains both your stupidity and your dishonesty.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Soupnazi630 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if public schools are bad, It's OK with you that home schoolers don't even have to be at least that good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> ***Home schoolers overwhelmingly ARE in fact better educated than public schools which merely goes to show when people are left alone they will manage for themselves without state coercion which invariably fails
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep forgetting the word "some" at the beginning of your statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I did not because it would not be accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a public school teacher, I had countless students that were homeschooled and then the parents woke up and enrolled them in public school.  Most of them were two to three years behind in their math skills.
> 
> I know the problem.  You live in La-La land!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are ignorant of the problem and offering no evidence to support your weak position.
> 
> Others have posted evidence which you can only whine about
Click to expand...


I am sorry that you never learned to read and never learned logic.  We you homeschooled?


----------



## BULLDOG

Soupnazi630 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If public school is so bad, homeschool should have no problem meeting basic standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to seeing the results which clearly shows home schooled kids do better. When the results speak for themselves AND THEY DO the problem is with the standards which others wish to impose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What results would those be?  The ones touted by homeschoolers to slap themselves on the back and tell each other what a great job they are doing?  Are those the stats that have no basis in reality because of the bias in their methods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They have every basis in reality and merely undermine the belief that home schooling fails, yes those stats which you have no stats to refute
Click to expand...


Based on what percentage of home schooled children? Link? I doubt you can provide a link, because there is no way of telling exactly how many children are home schooled. In some states, as soon as the parent notifies the school they will be home schooling, the child ceases to exist as far as the education  system is concerned. No required tests. No evaluations, Nothing.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to seeing the results which clearly shows home schooled kids do better. When the results speak for themselves AND THEY DO the problem is with the standards which others wish to impose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homeschooled kids do better?  Why do homeschooler continue to propagate this lie?  For every kid that wins the national spelling bee or geography bee, there is another kid who was homeschooled because momma and baby daddy got tired of getting phone calls from the school telling them their little bastard ditched school again and they are going to lock the parents up for truancy.  That kid never gets tested and never shows up in the stats because they never graduate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is fact not a lie which you are using hyperbole rather than evidence to argue against
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read my post?  Evidently you were homeschooled and never learned to read for content.
> 
> One example would disprove your theory.  I provided that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stated fact not theory and a truly educated person knows that anecdotes ( which is your one example ) prove nothing.
> 
> You stated no evidence of any sort to undermine or challenge the facts and my facts were not absolutes but generalizations supported by evidence as many throughout the thread have shown,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My anecdotes are acquired through years of personal experience.  What do you have?  Stats that you haven't provided and if you did could be easily disproven in a matter of seconds.
Click to expand...



As I said other provided them and you refuse to even look at them and it is irrelevant where anecdotes come from they are evidence of nothing at all.

You are arguing from authority without any credible authority which is a logical fallacy.

You actually admitted you have seen the stats proving you wrong but discount them because........you do not like them.

You have offered nothing of any credibility to refute them


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Soupnazi630 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If public school is so bad, homeschool should have no problem meeting basic standards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to seeing the results which clearly shows home schooled kids do better. When the results speak for themselves AND THEY DO the problem is with the standards which others wish to impose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine....if they are doing better, great for them
> If mom home schools because she does not like to get up in the morning and class consists of watching TV all day then the kids should be placed in public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...they will be SO prepared for those things as an adult in the work force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...they will be SO prepared for those things as an adult in the work force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Such things are usually not tolerated in most workplaces *so yes they will be better prepared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hilarious!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And factually true
Click to expand...


Let me guess!  You are self-employed and never worked for anyone else!

Am I right?


----------



## Soupnazi630

BULLDOG said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If public school is so bad, homeschool should have no problem meeting basic standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to seeing the results which clearly shows home schooled kids do better. When the results speak for themselves AND THEY DO the problem is with the standards which others wish to impose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What results would those be?  The ones touted by homeschoolers to slap themselves on the back and tell each other what a great job they are doing?  Are those the stats that have no basis in reality because of the bias in their methods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They have every basis in reality and merely undermine the belief that home schooling fails, yes those stats which you have no stats to refute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on what percentage of home schooled children? Link? I doubt you can provide a link, because there is no way of telling exactly how many children are home schooled. In some states, as soon as the parent notifies the school they will be home schooling, the child ceases to exist as far as the education  system is concerned. No required tests. No evaluations, Nothing.
Click to expand...



And that is as it should be as the state has no business micromanaging people


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Soupnazi630 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If public school is so bad, homeschool should have no problem meeting basic standards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to seeing the results which clearly shows home schooled kids do better. When the results speak for themselves AND THEY DO the problem is with the standards which others wish to impose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homeschooled kids do better?  Why do homeschooler continue to propagate this lie?  For every kid that wins the national spelling bee or geography bee, there is another kid who was homeschooled because momma and baby daddy got tired of getting phone calls from the school telling them their little bastard ditched school again and they are going to lock the parents up for truancy.  That kid never gets tested and never shows up in the stats because they never graduate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is fact not a lie which you are using hyperbole rather than evidence to argue against
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read my post?  Evidently you were homeschooled and never learned to read for content.
> 
> One example would disprove your theory.  I provided that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stated fact not theory and a truly educated person knows that anecdotes ( which is your one example ) prove nothing.
> 
> You stated no evidence of any sort to undermine or challenge the facts and my facts were not absolutes but generalizations supported by evidence as many throughout the thread have shown,
Click to expand...


You have provided no evidence for me to dispute?  Why is that?  Is the HSDLA website down for maintenance?


----------



## Soupnazi630

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to seeing the results which clearly shows home schooled kids do better. When the results speak for themselves AND THEY DO the problem is with the standards which others wish to impose.
> 
> 
> 
> Fine....if they are doing better, great for them
> If mom home schools because she does not like to get up in the morning and class consists of watching TV all day then the kids should be placed in public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...they will be SO prepared for those things as an adult in the work force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...they will be SO prepared for those things as an adult in the work force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Such things are usually not tolerated in most workplaces *so yes they will be better prepared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hilarious!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And factually true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me guess!  You are self-employed and never worked for anyone else!
> 
> Am I right?
Click to expand...

You are way wrong actually I have never owned a business and have always worked for others.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to seeing the results which clearly shows home schooled kids do better. When the results speak for themselves AND THEY DO the problem is with the standards which others wish to impose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homeschooled kids do better?  Why do homeschooler continue to propagate this lie?  For every kid that wins the national spelling bee or geography bee, there is another kid who was homeschooled because momma and baby daddy got tired of getting phone calls from the school telling them their little bastard ditched school again and they are going to lock the parents up for truancy.  That kid never gets tested and never shows up in the stats because they never graduate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is fact not a lie which you are using hyperbole rather than evidence to argue against
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read my post?  Evidently you were homeschooled and never learned to read for content.
> 
> One example would disprove your theory.  I provided that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stated fact not theory and a truly educated person knows that anecdotes ( which is your one example ) prove nothing.
> 
> You stated no evidence of any sort to undermine or challenge the facts and my facts were not absolutes but generalizations supported by evidence as many throughout the thread have shown,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have provided no evidence for me to dispute?  Why is that?  Is the HSDLA website down for maintenance?
Click to expand...


I did not say I provided any.

The OP did and you admitted you have seen stats which you do not like. So you see YOU provided it in a backhanded manner.

Under those circumstances I need not offer any but merely wait for you to offer some evidence


----------



## koshergrl

Soupnazi630 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if public schools are bad, It's OK with you that home schoolers don't even have to be at least that good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> ***Home schoolers overwhelmingly ARE in fact better educated than public schools which merely goes to show when people are left alone they will manage for themselves without state coercion which invariably fails
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep forgetting the word "some" at the beginning of your statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I did not because it would not be accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a public school teacher, I had countless students that were homeschooled and then the parents woke up and enrolled them in public school.  Most of them were two to three years behind in their math skills.
> 
> I know the problem.  You live in La-La land!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are ignorant of the problem and offering no evidence to support your weak position.
> 
> Others have posted evidence which you can only whine about
Click to expand...

He's a teacher. 
Probably a "social studies' or "language arts" teacher. They're the dumbest.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Unkotare said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schoolers normally are good at general concrete tasks but can't abstract.
> 
> Essay writing is an example.  Generally, they can create a general essay structure but they can't demonstrate critical thinking or sold conclusions with the "why" of the emphasis being important.
> 
> So if you need a rote task worker, hire a home schooler that does not require critical or constructive thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link? Proof?
Click to expand...




Jake never provides links or proof.  Ever.  It's always basically whatever he pulls out of his ass.


----------



## BULLDOG

koshergrl said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If public school is so bad, homeschool should have no problem meeting basic standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to seeing the results which clearly shows home schooled kids do better. When the results speak for themselves AND THEY DO the problem is with the standards which others wish to impose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homeschooled kids do better?  Why do homeschooler continue to propagate this lie?  For every kid that wins the national spelling bee or geography bee, there is another kid who was homeschooled because momma and baby daddy got tired of getting phone calls from the school telling them their little bastard ditched school again and they are going to lock the parents up for truancy.  That kid never gets tested and never shows up in the stats because they never graduate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What bs lol.
> 
> Of homeschooled children, 66.7 percent have been found to graduate from a four-year college, whereas those who went to a public school had a 57.5 percent graduation rate.(1)The finding came as a result of a 2009 University of St. Thomas study that analyzed homeschool students' academics versus those in more traditional educational systems. Not only was there a higher college graduation rate, but compared to public, private and Catholic schooling, those who were homeschooled were found to have the highest GPA and also outperformed in college preparedness tests for reading, science and English.(2)
> Homeschooled children have higher graduation rates, more social prowess
Click to expand...


Yes. 66.7% of those who actually bothered to take the entrance exams and go to college. What percentage of all home schooled children does that represent?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Soupnazi630 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homeschooled kids do better?  Why do homeschooler continue to propagate this lie?  For every kid that wins the national spelling bee or geography bee, there is another kid who was homeschooled because momma and baby daddy got tired of getting phone calls from the school telling them their little bastard ditched school again and they are going to lock the parents up for truancy.  That kid never gets tested and never shows up in the stats because they never graduate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is fact not a lie which you are using hyperbole rather than evidence to argue against
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read my post?  Evidently you were homeschooled and never learned to read for content.
> 
> One example would disprove your theory.  I provided that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stated fact not theory and a truly educated person knows that anecdotes ( which is your one example ) prove nothing.
> 
> You stated no evidence of any sort to undermine or challenge the facts and my facts were not absolutes but generalizations supported by evidence as many throughout the thread have shown,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My anecdotes are acquired through years of personal experience.  What do you have?  Stats that you haven't provided and if you did could be easily disproven in a matter of seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I said other provided them and you refuse to even look at them and it is irrelevant where anecdotes come from they are evidence of nothing at all.
> 
> You are arguing from authority without any credible authority which is a logical fallacy.
> 
> You actually admitted you have seen the stats proving you wrong but discount them because........you do not like them.
> 
> You have offered nothing of any credibility to refute them
Click to expand...


Yes, I am arguing from a position of authority because I have 20 years teaching experience, served as a school administrator, and have a Master's degree in Education.  What is your level of experience?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Soupnazi630 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine....if they are doing better, great for them
> If mom home schools because she does not like to get up in the morning and class consists of watching TV all day then the kids should be placed in public school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...they will be SO prepared for those things as an adult in the work force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...they will be SO prepared for those things as an adult in the work force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Such things are usually not tolerated in most workplaces *so yes they will be better prepared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hilarious!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And factually true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me guess!  You are self-employed and never worked for anyone else!
> 
> Am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are way wrong actually I have never owned a business and have always worked for others.
Click to expand...


Then you are either lying or extremely insulated from reality.


----------



## bodecea

koshergrl said:


> This is a great thread. Look at the commie filth get all bent because parents recognize the purpose of nationalized public education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xi's new patriotic curriculum
> 
> ""Today's life is rich, blessed, happy and joyous," she said. "Where does our happy life come from? Who gave it to us?"
> 
> "It comes from the blood of revolutionary martyrs! From the Red Army!" said a 9-year-old boy, Li Jiacheng. The class burst into applause, and Xie beamed."
> 
> 
> For decades, the Chinese Communist Party has pushed a stiff regimen of ideological education on students, requiring tedious lessons on Marx and Mao and canned lectures on the virtues of patriotism and loyalty.


Because our public schools are just like those pics.....   In some trumpanzee's warped mind.


----------



## BULLDOG

Soupnazi630 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if public schools are bad, It's OK with you that home schoolers don't even have to be at least that good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Home schoolers overwhelmingly ARE in fact better educated than public schools which merely goes to show when people are left alone they will manage for themselves without state coercion which invariably fails
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you basing that on all home schooled students, or just the ones who take college entrance exams? Many don't bother with those exams. You still didn't answer the question though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I clearly did answer it.
> 
> YES IT IS.
> 
> As in yes it is ok and explained why.
> 
> NOT taking a college entrance exam does not indicate a lack of education so your singling out that  example is irrelevant.
Click to expand...


Not taking an entrance exam does indicate you can't use them in your example of how home schooled children compare to public schooled children. Your comparison is just taking the top home schoolers and comparing them to all public schooled children.


----------



## bodecea

koshergrl said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Catholic school kids meeting state standards: yup, real commie trash.
> 
> The alt right commies here are a hoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catholic schools aren't public school, you retard.
Click to expand...

They aren't homeschool either, trumpanzees.


----------



## koshergrl

Soupnazi630 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if public schools are bad, It's OK with you that home schoolers don't even have to be at least that good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> ***Home schoolers overwhelmingly ARE in fact better educated than public schools which merely goes to show when people are left alone they will manage for themselves without state coercion which invariably fails
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep forgetting the word "some" at the beginning of your statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I did not because it would not be accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a public school teacher, I had countless students that were homeschooled and then the parents woke up and enrolled them in public school.  Most of them were two to three years behind in their math skills.
> 
> I know the problem.  You live in La-La land!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are ignorant of the problem and offering no evidence to support your weak position.
> 
> Others have posted evidence which you can only whine about
Click to expand...

Of course he is. He's a career educator.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Soupnazi630 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If public school is so bad, homeschool should have no problem meeting basic standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to seeing the results which clearly shows home schooled kids do better. When the results speak for themselves AND THEY DO the problem is with the standards which others wish to impose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homeschooled kids do better?  Why do homeschooler continue to propagate this lie?  For every kid that wins the national spelling bee or geography bee, there is another kid who was homeschooled because momma and baby daddy got tired of getting phone calls from the school telling them their little bastard ditched school again and they are going to lock the parents up for truancy.  That kid never gets tested and never shows up in the stats because they never graduate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is fact not a lie which you are using hyperbole rather than evidence to argue against
Click to expand...


Some use of punctuation would make reading your tripe a little less tedious.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think many parents can make great homeschool teachers. Ones that are motivated, educated and innovative
> 
> I doubt that most American parents fit the bill
> 
> 
> 
> *I think most American parents do fit the bill.*
> 
> Apparently you are unwilling to even put that to the test by getting out of their way and letting them control the education of their kids.
Click to expand...


There is your error.

You do know that 50% of all parents are below average.


----------



## JakeStarkey

rightwinger said:


> I used to have a woman live next to me who was a Jesus freak
> 
> Of course her two young kids were homeschooled. Class consisted of reading the bible
> 
> The kids were dumb as rocks and sort of creepy


They wanted Pissertites to slay.  They could not find them, not knowing the victims were the Perizzites.  So the neighbordhood was saved, selah.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Soupnazi630 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homeschooled kids do better?  Why do homeschooler continue to propagate this lie?  For every kid that wins the national spelling bee or geography bee, there is another kid who was homeschooled because momma and baby daddy got tired of getting phone calls from the school telling them their little bastard ditched school again and they are going to lock the parents up for truancy.  That kid never gets tested and never shows up in the stats because they never graduate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is fact not a lie which you are using hyperbole rather than evidence to argue against
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read my post?  Evidently you were homeschooled and never learned to read for content.
> 
> One example would disprove your theory.  I provided that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stated fact not theory and a truly educated person knows that anecdotes ( which is your one example ) prove nothing.
> 
> You stated no evidence of any sort to undermine or challenge the facts and my facts were not absolutes but generalizations supported by evidence as many throughout the thread have shown,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My anecdotes are acquired through years of personal experience.  What do you have?  Stats that you haven't provided and if you did could be easily disproven in a matter of seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I said other provided them and you refuse to even look at them and it is irrelevant where anecdotes come from they are evidence of nothing at all.
> 
> You are arguing from authority without any credible authority which is a logical fallacy.
> 
> You actually admitted you have seen the stats proving you wrong but discount them because........you do not like them.
> 
> You have offered nothing of any credibility to refute them
Click to expand...


It is not that I do not like them.  I know that the statistics are biased because I have an extensive background in mathematics and statistics.  What do you have?


----------



## Votto

Thanks to home schooling, there are millions of children all across the US that think that just because they have certain genitals they are a certain sex and that there are only two genders.

Crazy.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Anyone who believes the American school system of the last century has not created our great nation makes a "dubious and highly ignorant statement."


----------



## JakeStarkey

WelfareQueen said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schoolers normally are good at general concrete tasks but can't abstract.
> 
> Essay writing is an example.  Generally, they can create a general essay structure but they can't demonstrate critical thinking or sold conclusions with the "why" of the emphasis being important.  So if you need a rote task worker, hire a home schooler that does not require critical or constructive thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Link? Proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jake never provides links or proof.  Ever.  It's always basically whatever he pulls out of his ass.
Click to expand...

WQ and Unky have failed to tell the reader the OP has not verified succinctly and accurately the thesis, which I countered with common sense.

I don't have to do anything else at all in refutation until the lame brain Alt Right commie cons can verify with objective standards of proof that its thesis is accurate.

The Alt Right commiecons here are the very proof with home schooled as a whole is so sub-standard in comparison with even public school systems.


----------



## bodecea

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a nephew who was home schooled, and today, he is the union shop steward in a Peterbilt Truck assembly plant, so it is not as if he didn't learn any skills at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Some home school parents are concerned and capable of giving their children a great education. The one on one teaching is much better than a large class. However, it's wrong to say all parents are educated enough to give their children a quality education, and pointing to the ones lucky enough to have parents do as the expected outcome of home schooling is just wrong. With required standards home schooling could be a great idea. Without them lots of children are missing the chance at a better, more productive life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
Click to expand...

Interesting comparison....when you do that comparison....do you count ALL public school students including those in Special Ed?...speaking of which...what about those special ed students?  Home school them?   Private school them?


----------



## rightwinger

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all... Our public school system has made our nation the greatest in the world
> 
> Secondly, nobody is forced to use the public school system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all that is very arguable. While no one I know of is claiming education in general is a bad thing your assertion that it is THE cause of American greatness is a dubious and highly ignorant statement.
> 
> Second yes many ARE forced to do so through truancy laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Free public school education has been the great equalizer in this country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And once again that is merely a general opinion not something which can be demonstrated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has been demonstrated millions of times over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it never has the burden is on you to demonstrate it not some vague other.
Click to expand...

Poor children from struggling families could never afford an education 
Free public education made it possible to succeed


----------



## rightwinger

koshergrl said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if public schools are bad, It's OK with you that home schoolers don't even have to be at least that good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> ***Home schoolers overwhelmingly ARE in fact better educated than public schools which merely goes to show when people are left alone they will manage for themselves without state coercion which invariably fails
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep forgetting the word "some" at the beginning of your statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I did not because it would not be accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a public school teacher, I had countless students that were homeschooled and then the parents woke up and enrolled them in public school.  Most of them were two to three years behind in their math skills.
> 
> I know the problem.  You live in La-La land!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh god I remember..you're a TEACHER. That explains both your stupidity and your dishonesty.
Click to expand...

I owe my success as a renowned messageboard poster to my excellent teachers

I see they failed you


----------



## Soupnazi630

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is fact not a lie which you are using hyperbole rather than evidence to argue against
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read my post?  Evidently you were homeschooled and never learned to read for content.
> 
> One example would disprove your theory.  I provided that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stated fact not theory and a truly educated person knows that anecdotes ( which is your one example ) prove nothing.
> 
> You stated no evidence of any sort to undermine or challenge the facts and my facts were not absolutes but generalizations supported by evidence as many throughout the thread have shown,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My anecdotes are acquired through years of personal experience.  What do you have?  Stats that you haven't provided and if you did could be easily disproven in a matter of seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I said other provided them and you refuse to even look at them and it is irrelevant where anecdotes come from they are evidence of nothing at all.
> 
> You are arguing from authority without any credible authority which is a logical fallacy.
> 
> You actually admitted you have seen the stats proving you wrong but discount them because........you do not like them.
> 
> You have offered nothing of any credibility to refute them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I am arguing from a position of authority because I have 20 years teaching experience, served as a school administrator, and have a Master's degree in Education.  What is your level of experience?
Click to expand...


Grandiose claims on the internet are not credible and I have stated what evidence I am referring to some of which you have cited but not refuted


----------



## Correll

ScienceRocks said:


> Yep, teaching bigotry and hatred of tens of millions of your follow Americans is such a wonderful things.
> 
> There's a reason 90% of kids go to public school! Parents don't have the fucking time when they have to work to make a rich man richer to just have a roof over their goddamn head.





Manufacturing jobs are the kind of jobs that enable One Income Families.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> So you exprct me to buy a book to read your link? You know that's nuts, right?


No, snowflake. I expect you to understand the citation. I know you’d never actually purchase a book to educate yourself.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> Yes, and there are lots of resources explaining how to become drug free, but that doesn't mean we don't have a lot of druggies. Without requirements that those resources are used, they might as well not exist for many.


Because drug addicts are addicted. They have a physical _craving_ for a substance. That’s a far cry from educating one’s self through the internet. 

You’ll have to do much better than that if you want to be taken seriously here. Again, the numbers don’t lie. You’re attempting to dispute *facts* with an absurd analogy that doesn’t even remotely apply.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Soupnazi630 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read my post?  Evidently you were homeschooled and never learned to read for content.
> 
> One example would disprove your theory.  I provided that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stated fact not theory and a truly educated person knows that anecdotes ( which is your one example ) prove nothing.
> 
> You stated no evidence of any sort to undermine or challenge the facts and my facts were not absolutes but generalizations supported by evidence as many throughout the thread have shown,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My anecdotes are acquired through years of personal experience.  What do you have?  Stats that you haven't provided and if you did could be easily disproven in a matter of seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I said other provided them and you refuse to even look at them and it is irrelevant where anecdotes come from they are evidence of nothing at all.
> 
> You are arguing from authority without any credible authority which is a logical fallacy.
> 
> You actually admitted you have seen the stats proving you wrong but discount them because........you do not like them.
> 
> You have offered nothing of any credibility to refute them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I am arguing from a position of authority because I have 20 years teaching experience, served as a school administrator, and have a Master's degree in Education.  What is your level of experience?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grandiose claims on the internet are not credible and I have stated what evidence I am referring to some of which you have cited but not refuted
Click to expand...


Grandiose claims?

You are trolling!  That is all there is to it.

I have yet to see any links, except those posted by the OP which I have on ignore for being an idiot above and beyond the call of duty.

If you have a link, post it and I will destroy it in a matter of seconds.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and there are lots of resources explaining how to become drug free, but that doesn't mean we don't have a lot of druggies. Without requirements that those resources are used, they might as well not exist for many.
> 
> 
> 
> Because drug addicts are addicted. They have a physical _craving_ for a substance. That’s a far cry from educating one’s self through the internet.
> 
> You’ll have to do much better than that if you want to be taken seriously here. Again, the numbers don’t lie. You’re attempting to dispute *facts* with an absurd analogy that doesn’t even remotely apply.
Click to expand...


You're either intentionally trying to misunderstand or you're just dumb. Just because resources are available, that doesn't mean parents who home school will make use of them.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> You're either intentionally trying to misunderstand or you're just dumb. Just because resources are available, that doesn't mean parents who home school will make use of them.


And you’re either _asshole_ or you’re an asshole. The fact that you stick your nose into what is going on with the children of other people shows how desperate and pitiful you are. Most likely because you can’t get a woman to procreate with you (thank God).

Second - as I’ve explained to your ignorant ass _many_ times - homeschooled children still have to meet all state requirements.

Now worry about how ignorant you are and *stop* worrying about the education of people who owe you nothing and don’t answer to you - _asshole_.


----------



## P@triot

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I have yet to see any links, except those posted by the OP which I have on ignore for being an idiot above and beyond the call of duty.


Out of sheer morbid curiosity, I guess I have to ask two questions:

1. If you have me on ignore, how would you know that I posted links? 

2. Why exactly am I “an idiot above and beyond the call of duty”?


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're either intentionally trying to misunderstand or you're just dumb. Just because resources are available, that doesn't mean parents who home school will make use of them.
> 
> 
> 
> And you’re either _asshole_ or you’re an asshole. The fact that you stick your nose into what is going on with the children of other people shows how desperate and pitiful you are. Most likely because you can’t get a woman to procreate with you (thank God).
> 
> Second - as I’ve explained to your ignorant ass _many_ times - homeschooled children still have to meet all state requirements.
> 
> Now worry about how ignorant you are and *stop* worrying about the education of people who owe you nothing and don’t answer to you - _asshole_.
Click to expand...


You're losing it buddy. Yes homeschoolers have to meet all state requirements.
That doesn't look like it would be too hard to do since no one will check anyway.


----------



## rightwinger

Homeschooling is a myth

They concentrate on the successes and ignore the failures


----------



## Vandalshandle

Correll said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, teaching bigotry and hatred of tens of millions of your follow Americans is such a wonderful things.
> 
> There's a reason 90% of kids go to public school! Parents don't have the fucking time when they have to work to make a rich man richer to just have a roof over their goddamn head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manufacturing jobs are the kind of jobs that enable One Income Families.
Click to expand...


 It may take me some time to process this post. I really don't have the slightest idea what you are trying to say. But, speaking from personal experience, my stepfather had a manufacturing job at Ford when I was growing up, and the only thing it enabled for me was the fact that if I wanted lunch money for school, I had to work everyday after school and all day Saturday all through high school. Of course, years later, after I had moved out, the union had managed to get him a stock option and profit sharing plan that enabled him to retire with a little dignity.


----------



## Wry Catcher

P@triot said:


> The results don’t lie - homeschooled students are better educacted and exponentially more successful than their public-schooled counterparts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recent study shows that homeschooled kids score almost twice as high on exams as public school students. Other studies show that homeschooled kids score 72 points higher than the national average on SAT exams.
> 
> Homeschoolers are more likely to attend college, are more likely to graduate, and have higher college GPAs (Grade Point Averages) than other students.
> 
> The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. Homeschoolers are almost 2x’s as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost 3x’s times as involved in politics.
> 
> Homeschooled children also have far fewer behavioral problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see - it goes so much further than just education. They are better citizens and better people, more actively involved in their communities and with less behavioral problems.
> 
> Excerpt From The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide
> Wayne Allyn Root. This material may be protected by copyright.
Click to expand...


LOL
a.  If P@triot is an example of home schooling, it is clearly a failure.
b.  If a child is raised as an adult, he or she will have trouble with peers for life
c.  Not every home school teacher can teach
e.  Grades do not equate to success in the real world
f.  Rote learning does not develop creativity
g.  Being active in Church is not always a virtue.


----------



## hadit

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no facts and numbers, and those who say there are simply do not know the facts or are deliberately misleading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who say stupid things like parents can't give their children a better education than what they themselves have are deliberately blinding themselves to reality in order to make a lame point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, all mothers know Calculus
Click to expand...


They don't have to if they utilize an online curriculum. This is the modern era.


----------



## hadit

BULLDOG said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check with the college instructors, particular those at community colleges who deal with mommas' darlings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to check with anyone. I have direct knowledge of children who weren't taught anything. Imagine an 8 year old child who doesn't know the difference between a nickle and a quarter because his parents didn't bother to teach him. With no monitoring whatsoever, the state had no idea what the situation was, and no reason to do anything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a nephew who was home schooled, and today, he is the union shop steward in a Peterbilt Truck assembly plant, so it is not as if he didn't learn any skills at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Some home school parents are concerned and capable of giving their children a great education. The one on one teaching is much better than a large class. However, it's wrong to say all parents are educated enough to give their children a quality education, and pointing to the ones lucky enough to have parents do as the expected outcome of home schooling is just wrong. With required standards home schooling could be a great idea. Without them lots of children are missing the chance at a better, more productive life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
Click to expand...


If the parents want their kids to go on to college, they have to take the SAT's just like everyone else. We don't see large numbers of home schooled children suffering because they didn't get s good education.  Just the opposite.


----------



## hadit

rightwinger said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to check with anyone. I have direct knowledge of children who weren't taught anything. Imagine an 8 year old child who doesn't know the difference between a nickle and a quarter because his parents didn't bother to teach him. With no monitoring whatsoever, the state had no idea what the situation was, and no reason to do anything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a nephew who was home schooled, and today, he is the union shop steward in a Peterbilt Truck assembly plant, so it is not as if he didn't learn any skills at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Some home school parents are concerned and capable of giving their children a great education. The one on one teaching is much better than a large class. However, it's wrong to say all parents are educated enough to give their children a quality education, and pointing to the ones lucky enough to have parents do as the expected outcome of home schooling is just wrong. With required standards home schooling could be a great idea. Without them lots of children are missing the chance at a better, more productive life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
Click to expand...


Let the kids take the SOL's. As long as they do well, leave them the heck alone.


----------



## hadit

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Some home school parents are concerned and capable of giving their children a great education. The one on one teaching is much better than a large class. However, it's wrong to say all parents are educated enough to give their children a quality education, and pointing to the ones lucky enough to have parents do as the expected outcome of home schooling is just wrong. With required standards home schooling could be a great idea. Without them lots of children are missing the chance at a better, more productive life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If public school is so bad, homeschool should have no problem meeting basic standards
Click to expand...


They typically don't have any problem. The proof is in the results.


----------



## hadit

Vandalshandle said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that homeschooling is great, as long as you don't want your kids to be more educated than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's dumb.  Have you never heard of an online school? The student works at home and remote teachers grade the work and give help when needed.
> 
> This isn't the 1950's any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sort of like DeVry University, and Phoenix University!
Click to expand...


Exactly. Even a poorly educated parent can give their children a quality education today.  The detractors are just looking for reasons to detract.


----------



## hadit

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate
> 
> 
> 
> So...they will be SO prepared for those things as an adult in the work force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know....those homeschool kids will be forced to work with negroes
Click to expand...


Oh get a grip.


----------



## hadit

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that homeschooling is great, as long as you don't want your kids to be more educated than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's dumb.  Have you never heard of an online school? The student works at home and remote teachers grade the work and give help when needed.
> 
> This isn't the 1950's any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Online schools are great for some kids, but most do not learn as well.
> 
> Ever tried taking an on-line PE class?
> 
> How about chorus?
> 
> Band?
> 
> Welding?
Click to expand...


They do that in co-ops. Face it, modern home schoolers have good resources at their fingertips.


----------



## hadit

Vandalshandle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a woman live next to me who was a Jesus freak
> 
> Of course her two young kids were homeschooled. Class consisted of reading the bible
> 
> The kids were dumb as rocks and sort of creepy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother and his wife taught their kid this way, too. The kid came out undereducated, and angry. My brother and his wife remain kind of creepy themselves Their kid hasn't talked to them in decades.
Click to expand...


Anecdotal evidence doesn't prove the rule. How many kids get out of government schools angry, undereducated and creepy?


----------



## hadit

bodecea said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Some home school parents are concerned and capable of giving their children a great education. The one on one teaching is much better than a large class. However, it's wrong to say all parents are educated enough to give their children a quality education, and pointing to the ones lucky enough to have parents do as the expected outcome of home schooling is just wrong. With required standards home schooling could be a great idea. Without them lots of children are missing the chance at a better, more productive life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting comparison....when you do that comparison....do you count ALL public school students including those in Special Ed?...speaking of which...what about those special ed students?  Home school them?   Private school them?
Click to expand...


Depends on why they're classified special ed. If it's because they're on the autistic spectrum and just can't handle the classroom situation, home schooling is a viable alternative.


----------



## hadit

JakeStarkey said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no facts and numbers, and those who say there are simply do not know the facts or are deliberately misleading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who say stupid things like parents can't give their children a better education than what they themselves have are deliberately blinding themselves to reality in order to make a lame point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, all mothers know Calculus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And astro-physics.
Click to expand...


Again, unneeded.


----------



## hadit

JakeStarkey said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no facts and numbers, and those who say there are simply do not know the facts or are deliberately misleading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who say stupid things like parents can't give their children a better education than what they themselves have are deliberately blinding themselves to reality in order to make a lame point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, some parents can provide that environment for which you hope, but it is merely an assertion until some documentation showing they can is given.
Click to expand...


We see home schooled kids succeeding every day. What more do you need to prove parents can successfully home school their kids?


----------



## hadit

JakeStarkey said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The exception that prove the rule, "I have a nephew who was home schooled, and today, he is the union shop steward in a Peterbilt Truck assembly plant, so it is not as if he didn't learn any skills at all."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of like finding that one home schooled kid that has a hard time adjusting to life outside the home?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean so many home schooled kids who have trouble adjusting, yes.
Click to expand...


How many kids come out of government schools having a hard time adjusting?


----------



## JakeStarkey

home schooled kids do not do as well as public school kids

there are no stats to show that


----------



## rightwinger

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a nephew who was home schooled, and today, he is the union shop steward in a Peterbilt Truck assembly plant, so it is not as if he didn't learn any skills at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Some home school parents are concerned and capable of giving their children a great education. The one on one teaching is much better than a large class. However, it's wrong to say all parents are educated enough to give their children a quality education, and pointing to the ones lucky enough to have parents do as the expected outcome of home schooling is just wrong. With required standards home schooling could be a great idea. Without them lots of children are missing the chance at a better, more productive life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let the kids take the SOL's. As long as they do well, leave them the heck alone.
Click to expand...

No problem with that


----------



## rightwinger

hadit said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no facts and numbers, and those who say there are simply do not know the facts or are deliberately misleading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who say stupid things like parents can't give their children a better education than what they themselves have are deliberately blinding themselves to reality in order to make a lame point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, some parents can provide that environment for which you hope, but it is merely an assertion until some documentation showing they can is given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We see home schooled kids succeeding every day. What more do you need to prove parents can successfully home school their kids?
Click to expand...

Some can
Some suck


----------



## rightwinger

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate
> 
> 
> 
> So...they will be SO prepared for those things as an adult in the work force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know....those homeschool kids will be forced to work with negroes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh get a grip.
Click to expand...

Are you saying the racial makeup of the local school doesn’t play into the decision to homeschool?


----------



## ScienceRocks

90% of parents can't home school anyways....They have to fucking work their asses off just to afford the roof and food! This shit can never work as this is reality! Maybe a few percent of parents have the education and the free time to do so but that isn't a good reason to destroy public education.


----------



## BULLDOG

hadit said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to check with anyone. I have direct knowledge of children who weren't taught anything. Imagine an 8 year old child who doesn't know the difference between a nickle and a quarter because his parents didn't bother to teach him. With no monitoring whatsoever, the state had no idea what the situation was, and no reason to do anything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a nephew who was home schooled, and today, he is the union shop steward in a Peterbilt Truck assembly plant, so it is not as if he didn't learn any skills at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Some home school parents are concerned and capable of giving their children a great education. The one on one teaching is much better than a large class. However, it's wrong to say all parents are educated enough to give their children a quality education, and pointing to the ones lucky enough to have parents do as the expected outcome of home schooling is just wrong. With required standards home schooling could be a great idea. Without them lots of children are missing the chance at a better, more productive life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the parents want their kids to go on to college, they have to take the SAT's just like everyone else. We don't see large numbers of home schooled children suffering because they didn't get s good education.  Just the opposite.
Click to expand...


Any idea the percentage of home schooled children who actually take those tests?


----------



## hadit

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate
> 
> 
> 
> So...they will be SO prepared for those things as an adult in the work force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know....those homeschool kids will be forced to work with negroes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh get a grip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying the racial makeup of the local school doesn’t play into the decision to homeschool?
Click to expand...


I'm saying people decide to home school for many reasons.  Insisting they're racist is just plain hateful and stupid.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> You're losing it buddy. Yes homeschoolers have to meet all state requirements. That doesn't look like it would be too hard to do since no one will check anyway.


That’s Texas, snowflake. There are 49 other states with drastically different guidelines. But that being said - it is _still_ none of your business. Worry about yourself. Stop worrying about other people’s children.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Since home schooled kids are going to enter the work force, P@triot, it is the public's business.

Tough on you, it sucks for you, but there it is.

So . . . measure up or step off.


----------



## P@triot

Wry Catcher said:


> a.  If P@triot is an example of home schooling, it is clearly a failure.


And yet I run circles around you on this board 


Wry Catcher said:


> b.  If a child is raised as an adult, he or she will have trouble with peers for life


Why does Guy Catchef always reject facts, science, data, and studies? The study showed they were exponentially more successful in life. And...why does Guy Catcher suddenly ignore academics and focus on relationships when the data shows that conservative solutions end in better academic results.


Wry Catcher said:


> *c.*  Not every home school teacher can teach
> *e.*  Grades do not equate to success in the real world


Why is it that Guy Catcher can only make it to “C” before fucking up the alphabet? 

Why does Guy Catcher suddenly ignore academics and focus on “success in the real world” when the data shows that conservative solutions end in better academic results?

The results of the studies show that homeschooled children are more successful in _life_. Why does Guy Catcher always ignore facts, reality, data, and science?


Wry Catcher said:


> f.  Rote learning does not develop creativity


And squirrels can’t run as fast as cheetahs. 


Wry Catcher said:


> g.  Being active in Church is not always a virtue.


Neither is fucking up the alphabet before making it to the letter D


----------



## JakeStarkey

P@triot is indeed running around in circles, hopelessly lost.  

Why does P@triot not understand education and its purpose?


----------



## Vandalshandle

Well, I guess I can't get too excited about the issue, one way, or another. my daughter went to public school, a rather poor one, at that. But, we successfully motivated her, and now, she is the only one in her class who she knows of, who has 6 years of college and is a nurse. In fact, only one in my family in my generation, and the next, was home schooled, and he is the only one who did not go to college.


----------



## Markle

ScienceRocks said:


> Yep, teaching bigotry and hatred of tens of millions of your follow Americans is such a wonderful things.
> 
> There's a reason 90% of kids go to public school! Parents don't have the fucking time when they have to work to make a rich man richer to just have a roof over their goddamn head.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

hadit said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to check with anyone. I have direct knowledge of children who weren't taught anything. Imagine an 8 year old child who doesn't know the difference between a nickle and a quarter because his parents didn't bother to teach him. With no monitoring whatsoever, the state had no idea what the situation was, and no reason to do anything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a nephew who was home schooled, and today, he is the union shop steward in a Peterbilt Truck assembly plant, so it is not as if he didn't learn any skills at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Some home school parents are concerned and capable of giving their children a great education. The one on one teaching is much better than a large class. However, it's wrong to say all parents are educated enough to give their children a quality education, and pointing to the ones lucky enough to have parents do as the expected outcome of home schooling is just wrong. With required standards home schooling could be a great idea. Without them lots of children are missing the chance at a better, more productive life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the parents want their kids to go on to college, they have to take the SAT's just like everyone else. *We don't see large numbers of home schooled children suffering because they didn't get s good education.  *Just the opposite.
Click to expand...



How do you know?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a nephew who was home schooled, and today, he is the union shop steward in a Peterbilt Truck assembly plant, so it is not as if he didn't learn any skills at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Some home school parents are concerned and capable of giving their children a great education. The one on one teaching is much better than a large class. However, it's wrong to say all parents are educated enough to give their children a quality education, and pointing to the ones lucky enough to have parents do as the expected outcome of home schooling is just wrong. With required standards home schooling could be a great idea. Without them lots of children are missing the chance at a better, more productive life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let the kids take the SOL's. As long as they do well, leave them the heck alone.
Click to expand...


That would be great, except there are generally no requirements to do anything to prove the kids actually learned anything.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

hadit said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that homeschooling is great, as long as you don't want your kids to be more educated than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's dumb.  Have you never heard of an online school? The student works at home and remote teachers grade the work and give help when needed.
> 
> This isn't the 1950's any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Online schools are great for some kids, but most do not learn as well.
> 
> Ever tried taking an on-line PE class?
> 
> How about chorus?
> 
> Band?
> 
> Welding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do that in co-ops. Face it, modern home schoolers have good resources at their fingertips.
Click to expand...


Yeah, right!

You should say "some", but that would defeat your argument, wouldn't it?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate
> 
> 
> 
> So...they will be SO prepared for those things as an adult in the work force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know....those homeschool kids will be forced to work with negroes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh get a grip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying the racial makeup of the local school doesn’t play into the decision to homeschool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying people decide to home school for many reasons.  Insisting they're racist is just plain hateful and stupid.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, in many cases it is true.  It is not plain hateful and stupid.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

I will state my opinion on homeschooling that I have posted on this forum many times, as as well as others.

If the parents are qualified and want to homeschool, more power to them.  My own granddaughter was homeschooled for a while because of bullying issues with other children who could not relate to a child with a speech problem.  She has since returned to public school as her public school provided speech therapist did wonders for her.  Getting the other children to forget her previous issues was the sticking point..

If the parents are qualified or will see that they get the instruction needed to be equivalent to a public high school education, I think they should be empowered to do so. I have seen a few highly successful homeschooled students,

Where I draw the line is where people claim that it is so easy, anyone can homeschool, and the child is guaranteed to outperform their public school peers.  Those people are living in some fantasy world.  My experience as a teacher, parent, school administrator and student of education tells me that these people are doing more harm than good.  A few of them infest this forum on a regular basis.  They know who they are.


----------



## P@triot

rightwinger said:


> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school


Make _assholes_ like Wrongwinger mind their own business and not worry about _other_ people’s children. If you don’t, your ass loses your citizenship and you are deported to Cuba.


----------



## P@triot

rightwinger said:


> I understand why parents may be terrified of having children enter the real world. Imagine a child being able to make their own friends without parental supervision?


I understand why people like Wrongwinger are terrified of not being able to indoctrinate and control young minds and future generations.

Imagine a child being able to think for themselves. They would unquestionably reject the failed progressive ideology. And that would leave Wrongwinger with no one to mooch off of.


----------



## P@triot

rightwinger said:


> Public schools may teach kids not to hate gays, Jews, negroes or Muslims Ruining everything their parents have been trying to teach them


Here we see Wrongwinger accidentally *admit* that school’s indoctrinate children and that - as a true fascist - he will not be satisfied until every child is forced into the indoctrination process.


----------



## P@triot

rightwinger said:


> Homeschooling is a great way to raise little Snowflakes
> 
> Every day is a safe space


No - every day is spent on real education instead of the left-wing agenda (like how to properly fuck a transgender in the ass and how communism is the solution to all of life’s problems). You know - all the demented and disturbing stuff that really turns you on about the left-wing agenda.


----------



## jillian

P@triot said:


> The results don’t lie - homeschooled students are better educacted and exponentially more successful than their public-schooled counterparts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recent study shows that homeschooled kids score almost twice as high on exams as public school students. Other studies show that homeschooled kids score 72 points higher than the national average on SAT exams.
> 
> Homeschoolers are more likely to attend college, are more likely to graduate, and have higher college GPAs (Grade Point Averages) than other students.
> 
> The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. Homeschoolers are almost 2x’s as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost 3x’s times as involved in politics.
> 
> Homeschooled children also have far fewer behavioral problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see - it goes so much further than just education. They are better citizens and better people, more actively involved in their communities and with less behavioral problems.
> 
> Excerpt From The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide
> Wayne Allyn Root. This material may be protected by copyright.
Click to expand...


homeschooling... the perfect means of keeping kids from meeting anyone who isn't a white christian or actually learning science.


----------



## jillian

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homeschooling is a great way to raise little Snowflakes
> 
> Every day is a safe space
> 
> 
> 
> No - every day is spent on real education instead of the left-wing agenda (like how to properly fuck a transgender in the ass and how communism is the solution to all of life’s problems). You know - all the demented and disturbing stuff that really turns you on about the left-wing agenda.
Click to expand...


yes, how dare schools teach that the civil war was because southern states liked owning people and that gay people aren't aberrations.

but your rant is spoken like someone who has zero education and has never been in a classroom.

cool


----------



## Natural Citizen

P@triot said:


> The results don’t lie - homeschooled students are better educacted and exponentially more successful than their public-schooled counterparts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recent study shows that homeschooled kids score almost twice as high on exams as public school students. Other studies show that homeschooled kids score 72 points higher than the national average on SAT exams.
> 
> Homeschoolers are more likely to attend college, are more likely to graduate, and have higher college GPAs (Grade Point Averages) than other students.
> 
> The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. Homeschoolers are almost 2x’s as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost 3x’s times as involved in politics.
> 
> Homeschooled children also have far fewer behavioral problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see - it goes so much further than just education. They are better citizens and better people, more actively involved in their communities and with less behavioral problems.
> 
> Excerpt From The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide
> Wayne Allyn Root. This material may be protected by copyright.
Click to expand...


Shameless plug - Ron Paul Curriculum: The Story of Liberty, K-12


----------



## P@triot

jillian said:


> yes, how dare schools teach that the civil war was because southern states liked owning people


Actually, the Civil War was because Dumbocrats (such as yourself) liked owning people. And when they could no longer own people, Dumbocrats (such as yourself), founded the KKK in Tennessee.


jillian said:


> and that gay people aren't aberrations.


Um...that’s _exactly_ what they are. By the literal, scientific, textbook definition. 




 

What is homosexuality if not a “departure from what is normal”?


----------



## jillian

P@triot said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, how dare schools teach that the civil war was because southern states liked owning people
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the Civil War was because Dumbocrats (such as yourself) liked owning people. And when they could no longer own people, Dumbocrats (such as yourself), founded the KKK in Tennessee.
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that gay people aren't aberrations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um...that’s _exactly_ what they are. By the literal, scientific, textbook definition.
> 
> *snip bigot's ignorant meme*
> 
> What is homosexuality if not a “departure from what is normal”?
Click to expand...


thanks for your memet..... and thanks for proving my point.

where I live, ignorant white trash are a departure.


----------



## Esmeralda

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The results don’t lie - homeschooled students are better educacted and exponentially more successful than their public-schooled counterparts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recent study shows that homeschooled kids score almost twice as high on exams as public school students. Other studies show that homeschooled kids score 72 points higher than the national average on SAT exams.
> 
> Homeschoolers are more likely to attend college, are more likely to graduate, and have higher college GPAs (Grade Point Averages) than other students.
> 
> The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. Homeschoolers are almost 2x’s as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost 3x’s times as involved in politics.
> 
> Homeschooled children also have far fewer behavioral problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see - it goes so much further than just education. They are better citizens and better people, more actively involved in their communities and with less behavioral problems.
> 
> Excerpt From The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide
> Wayne Allyn Root. This material may be protected by copyright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got a link for your claims?  A advertisement for a book isn't very informative.
Click to expand...

*Yes, where is the link to all  the studies that are cited in the OP*?


----------



## Esmeralda

P@triot said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, how dare schools teach that the civil war was because southern states liked owning people
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the Civil War was because Dumbocrats (such as yourself) liked owning people. And when they could no longer own people, Dumbocrats (such as yourself), founded the KKK in Tennessee.
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that gay people aren't aberrations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um...that’s _exactly_ what they are. By the literal, scientific, textbook definition.
> 
> View attachment 162313
> 
> What is homosexuality if not a “departure from what is normal”?
Click to expand...

What a moron.


----------



## P@triot

Esmeralda said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, how dare schools teach that the civil war was because southern states liked owning people
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the Civil War was because Dumbocrats (such as yourself) liked owning people. And when they could no longer own people, Dumbocrats (such as yourself), founded the KKK in Tennessee.
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that gay people aren't aberrations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um...that’s _exactly_ what they are. By the literal, scientific, textbook definition.
> 
> View attachment 162313
> 
> What is homosexuality if not a “departure from what is normal”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a moron.
Click to expand...

She really is, isn’t she? But God Bless her. She can’t help it.


----------



## Esmeralda

Vandalshandle said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, besides the terrible public school teachers only after their own benefits, the pupils raised by single mothers are possibly even more detrimental.
> 
> Unless child abuse is your thing, you would steer the kids far far away from a public school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of the homeschoolers who are actually taught possibly do quite well. Since there is no federal requirement for any standardized tests or even monitoring to see if the children are being taught anything, and many states don't bother to do that, there is no way to know how many just fall through the cracks and receive little of no education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check with the college instructors, particular those at community colleges who deal with mommas' darlings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No need to check with anyone. I have direct knowledge of children who weren't taught anything. Imagine an 8 year old child who doesn't know the difference between a nickle and a quarter because his parents didn't bother to teach him. With no monitoring whatsoever, the state had no idea what the situation was, and no reason to do anything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a nephew who was home schooled, and today, he is the union shop steward in a Peterbilt Truck assembly plant, so it is not as if he didn't learn any skills at all.
Click to expand...

It's not like he's a Rhodes Scholar either: my point being that based on the stats given in the OP on home schooled kids, they all should end up being high level  college graduates.


----------



## Esmeralda

P@triot said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, how dare schools teach that the civil war was because southern states liked owning people
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the Civil War was because Dumbocrats (such as yourself) liked owning people. And when they could no longer own people, Dumbocrats (such as yourself), founded the KKK in Tennessee.
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that gay people aren't aberrations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um...that’s _exactly_ what they are. By the literal, scientific, textbook definition.
> 
> View attachment 162313
> 
> What is homosexuality if not a “departure from what is normal”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She really is, isn’t she? But God Bless her. She can’t help it.
Click to expand...

You are the moron. I was responding to your post.  Shall I say it again?

*P@triot = MORON>a very stupid person*


----------



## Esmeralda

BULLDOG said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, besides the terrible public school teachers only after their own benefits, the pupils raised by single mothers are possibly even more detrimental.
> 
> Unless child abuse is your thing, you would steer the kids far far away from a public school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the homeschoolers who are actually taught possibly do quite well. Since there is no federal requirement for any standardized tests or even monitoring to see if the children are being taught anything, and many states don't bother to do that, there is no way to know how many just fall through the cracks and receive little of no education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check with the college instructors, particular those at community colleges who deal with mommas' darlings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No need to check with anyone. I have direct knowledge of children who weren't taught anything. Imagine an 8 year old child who doesn't know the difference between a nickle and a quarter because his parents didn't bother to teach him. With no monitoring whatsoever, the state had no idea what the situation was, and no reason to do anything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a nephew who was home schooled, and today, he is the union shop steward in a Peterbilt Truck assembly plant, so it is not as if he didn't learn any skills at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Some home school parents are concerned and capable of giving their children a great education. The one on one teaching is much better than a large class. However, it's wrong to say all parents are educated enough to give their children a quality education, and pointing to the ones lucky enough to have parents do as the expected outcome of home schooling is just wrong. With required standards home schooling could be a great idea. Without them lots of children are missing the chance at a better, more productive life.
Click to expand...

Yes,  if there are parents who have the time and capabilities to do a good job of homeschooling their kids, they will be successful. However, the vast majority of parents either do not have the time because both mom and dad are working or they are not well enough educated or intelligent enough to do a good job educating their kids on their own. Home schooling is really not the definitive answer to the problems in US education.


----------



## jillian

P@triot said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, how dare schools teach that the civil war was because southern states liked owning people
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the Civil War was because Dumbocrats (such as yourself) liked owning people. And when they could no longer own people, Dumbocrats (such as yourself), founded the KKK in Tennessee.
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that gay people aren't aberrations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um...that’s _exactly_ what they are. By the literal, scientific, textbook definition.
> 
> View attachment 162313
> 
> What is homosexuality if not a “departure from what is normal”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She really is, isn’t she? But God Bless her. She can’t help it.
Click to expand...


you know, being called a moron by brain dead trumptards is a badge of honor. but I love the whole "I know you are, but what am I" thing. it suits your lack of intellect  and childishness. l

we can't help it if you're bitter, ignorant and a lowlife, little boy. and psssst..... no matter how many times you and your uneducated, uniformed angry white male loons repeat the same thing, it doesn't make you any less delusional.


----------



## jillian

Esmeralda said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, how dare schools teach that the civil war was because southern states liked owning people
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the Civil War was because Dumbocrats (such as yourself) liked owning people. And when they could no longer own people, Dumbocrats (such as yourself), founded the KKK in Tennessee.
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that gay people aren't aberrations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um...that’s _exactly_ what they are. By the literal, scientific, textbook definition.
> 
> View attachment 162313
> 
> What is homosexuality if not a “departure from what is normal”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a moron.
Click to expand...


yes, he is. what's amusing about him is he actually tries to pretend he isn't, bless his heart


----------



## Correll

Vandalshandle said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, teaching bigotry and hatred of tens of millions of your follow Americans is such a wonderful things.
> 
> There's a reason 90% of kids go to public school! Parents don't have the fucking time when they have to work to make a rich man richer to just have a roof over their goddamn head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manufacturing jobs are the kind of jobs that enable One Income Families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It may take me some time to process this post. I really don't have the slightest idea what you are trying to say. But, speaking from personal experience, my stepfather had a manufacturing job at Ford when I was growing up, and the only thing it enabled for me was the fact that if I wanted lunch money for school, I had to work everyday after school and all day Saturday all through high school. Of course, years later, after I had moved out, the union had managed to get him a stock option and profit sharing plan that enabled him to retire with a little dignity.
Click to expand...




That's counter to the information I've had about manufacturing jobs, especially old school car plants.


There might be something unusual about your earlier situation, unusual expenses or something.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Homeschooling is a myth
> 
> They concentrate on the successes and ignore the failures




YOu got anything to back that up?


Rhetorical Question. There was a time you might have tried, but that was before Trump and your realization that your dream world you were working towards will be a nightmare.


----------



## Correll

ScienceRocks said:


> 90% of parents can't home school anyways....They have to fucking work their asses off just to afford the roof and food! This shit can never work as this is reality! Maybe a few percent of parents have the education and the free time to do so but that isn't a good reason to destroy public education.





1. If we had a school voucher system, that could be used for home schooling, that would be easier for more people.

2. Different schedules can be set up so that one parent is always there. That's what my wife and I did to avoid paying for child care.

3. Economic and trade and immigration policies to serve the interests of the working poor and middle class could help with that., the policies that you lefties and establishment republicans are fighting against so hard.


4. Older kids, depending on maturity, could be self motivating with the proper resources.


----------



## Correll

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate
> 
> 
> 
> So...they will be SO prepared for those things as an adult in the work force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know....those homeschool kids will be forced to work with negroes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh get a grip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying the racial makeup of the local school doesn’t play into the decision to homeschool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying people decide to home school for many reasons.  Insisting they're racist is just plain hateful and stupid.
Click to expand...




Which pretty much sums up the modern left.


And RW knows it, that is why he has become so bitter and unhinged.


----------



## rightwinger

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled students do not have the distractions of bullying, violence, pressure to use drugs, as public schooled children.  That's why they do so much better.
> 
> Homeschoolers Win High-school Mock Trial Championship
> 
> HSLDA | Homeschool Wins IT Competition; Spurs National Debate
> 
> 
> 
> So...they will be SO prepared for those things as an adult in the work force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know....those homeschool kids will be forced to work with negroes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh get a grip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying the racial makeup of the local school doesn’t play into the decision to homeschool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying people decide to home school for many reasons.  Insisting they're racist is just plain hateful and stupid.
Click to expand...

There are many reasons other than the best education that come into play
Race, religion, control


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...they will be SO prepared for those things as an adult in the work force.
> 
> 
> 
> I know....those homeschool kids will be forced to work with negroes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh get a grip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying the racial makeup of the local school doesn’t play into the decision to homeschool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying people decide to home school for many reasons.  Insisting they're racist is just plain hateful and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many reasons other than the best education that come into play
> Race, religion, control
Click to expand...



When a lib cries racism, the only meaning it carries is as a "sign of life".


It has no meaning besides that. THey certainly don't believe it or care.


When the lib in question stops calling good people racist, it is time to call the Organ Recovery team.


----------



## rightwinger

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> 
> 
> Make _assholes_ like Wrongwinger mind their own business and not worry about _other_ people’s children. If you don’t, your ass loses your citizenship and you are deported to Cuba.
Click to expand...

We belong to a society and take care of our children.  Making sure they are educated is one way


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know....those homeschool kids will be forced to work with negroes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh get a grip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying the racial makeup of the local school doesn’t play into the decision to homeschool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying people decide to home school for many reasons.  Insisting they're racist is just plain hateful and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many reasons other than the best education that come into play
> Race, religion, control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When a lib cries racism, the only meaning it carries is as a "sign of life".
> 
> 
> It has no meaning besides that. THey certainly don't believe it or care.
> 
> 
> When the lib in question stops calling good people racist, it is time to call the Organ Recovery team.
Click to expand...

Fear of negroes is one reason many people homeschool. What if your daughter wants to date one


----------



## koshergrl

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...they will be SO prepared for those things as an adult in the work force.
> 
> 
> 
> I know....those homeschool kids will be forced to work with negroes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh get a grip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying the racial makeup of the local school doesn’t play into the decision to homeschool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying people decide to home school for many reasons.  Insisting they're racist is just plain hateful and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many reasons other than the best education that come into play
> Race, religion, control
Click to expand...

Yup. We want to keep our kids away from the racism, fanaticism, and brainwashing that goes on in public schools.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> 
> 
> Make _assholes_ like Wrongwinger mind their own business and not worry about _other_ people’s children. If you don’t, your ass loses your citizenship and you are deported to Cuba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We belong to a society and take care of our children.  Making sure they are educated is one way
Click to expand...




We know that education outcome is primarily driven by parental involvement.


By accepting, even celebrating, single motherhood, we are accepting poor educational outcomes.


We belong to a society that has given up on taking care of our children.


And that is an important step in getting the One Party State that you want, even though you have now realized that it will be a Dystopia.


----------



## koshergrl

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh get a grip.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying the racial makeup of the local school doesn’t play into the decision to homeschool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying people decide to home school for many reasons.  Insisting they're racist is just plain hateful and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many reasons other than the best education that come into play
> Race, religion, control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When a lib cries racism, the only meaning it carries is as a "sign of life".
> 
> 
> It has no meaning besides that. THey certainly don't believe it or care.
> 
> 
> When the lib in question stops calling good people racist, it is time to call the Organ Recovery team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fear of negroes is one reason many people homeschool. What if your daughter wants to date one
Click to expand...

My kids are the diversity in the school I withdrew them from. Try again.


----------



## koshergrl

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> 
> 
> Make _assholes_ like Wrongwinger mind their own business and not worry about _other_ people’s children. If you don’t, your ass loses your citizenship and you are deported to Cuba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We belong to a society and take care of our children.  Making sure they are educated is one way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know that education outcome is primarily driven by parental involvement.
> 
> 
> By accepting, even celebrating, single motherhood, we are accepting poor educational outcomes.
> 
> 
> We belong to a society that has given up on taking care of our children.
> 
> 
> And that is an important step in getting the One Party State that you want, even though you have now realized that it will be a Dystopia.
Click to expand...


Not all of us have surrendered our kids to the state.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh get a grip.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying the racial makeup of the local school doesn’t play into the decision to homeschool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying people decide to home school for many reasons.  Insisting they're racist is just plain hateful and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many reasons other than the best education that come into play
> Race, religion, control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When a lib cries racism, the only meaning it carries is as a "sign of life".
> 
> 
> It has no meaning besides that. THey certainly don't believe it or care.
> 
> 
> When the lib in question stops calling good people racist, it is time to call the Organ Recovery team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fear of negroes is one reason many people homeschool. What if your daughter wants to date one
Click to expand...




Glad to see you are feeling well.


Or at least alive.


----------



## koshergrl

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh get a grip.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying the racial makeup of the local school doesn’t play into the decision to homeschool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying people decide to home school for many reasons.  Insisting they're racist is just plain hateful and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many reasons other than the best education that come into play
> Race, religion, control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When a lib cries racism, the only meaning it carries is as a "sign of life".
> 
> 
> It has no meaning besides that. THey certainly don't believe it or care.
> 
> 
> When the lib in question stops calling good people racist, it is time to call the Organ Recovery team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fear of negroes is one reason many people homeschool. What if your daughter wants to date one
Click to expand...

I'm a lot more concerned that a freak like you will mess with them.


----------



## rightwinger

koshergrl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know....those homeschool kids will be forced to work with negroes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh get a grip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying the racial makeup of the local school doesn’t play into the decision to homeschool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying people decide to home school for many reasons.  Insisting they're racist is just plain hateful and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many reasons other than the best education that come into play
> Race, religion, control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. We want to keep our kids away from the racism, fanaticism, and brainwashing that goes on in public schools.
Click to expand...

I know
Liberal concepts like not hating gays, minorities or people who are not like you


----------



## rightwinger

koshergrl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying the racial makeup of the local school doesn’t play into the decision to homeschool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying people decide to home school for many reasons.  Insisting they're racist is just plain hateful and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many reasons other than the best education that come into play
> Race, religion, control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When a lib cries racism, the only meaning it carries is as a "sign of life".
> 
> 
> It has no meaning besides that. THey certainly don't believe it or care.
> 
> 
> When the lib in question stops calling good people racist, it is time to call the Organ Recovery team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fear of negroes is one reason many people homeschool. What if your daughter wants to date one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a lot more concerned that a freak like you will mess with them.
Click to expand...

Kosher has to teach them to hate gays, Catholics and Muslims


----------



## rightwinger

Many homeschool kids just don’t fit in with other kids


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh get a grip.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying the racial makeup of the local school doesn’t play into the decision to homeschool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying people decide to home school for many reasons.  Insisting they're racist is just plain hateful and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many reasons other than the best education that come into play
> Race, religion, control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. We want to keep our kids away from the racism, fanaticism, and brainwashing that goes on in public schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know
> Liberal concepts like not hating gays, minorities or people who are not like you
Click to expand...



My daughter has been getting bullied because she has more than some of her classmates, and is in Gifted.


The rhetoric the 9 year old girls used, was pure socialism. 


They didn't come up with that shit. It was fed into them by people like you.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Many homeschool kids just don’t fit in with other kids




You don't care about that. YOu worry your lib allies might not get to them.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying the racial makeup of the local school doesn’t play into the decision to homeschool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying people decide to home school for many reasons.  Insisting they're racist is just plain hateful and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many reasons other than the best education that come into play
> Race, religion, control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. We want to keep our kids away from the racism, fanaticism, and brainwashing that goes on in public schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know
> Liberal concepts like not hating gays, minorities or people who are not like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter has been getting bullied because she has more than some of her classmates, and is in Gifted.
> 
> 
> The rhetoric the 9 year old girls used, was pure socialism.
> 
> 
> They didn't come up with that shit. It was fed into them by people like you.
Click to expand...

Very true

It is more than just negroes
Many homeschool because they don’t want their children socializing with poor children


----------



## hadit

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no facts and numbers, and those who say there are simply do not know the facts or are deliberately misleading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who say stupid things like parents can't give their children a better education than what they themselves have are deliberately blinding themselves to reality in order to make a lame point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, some parents can provide that environment for which you hope, but it is merely an assertion until some documentation showing they can is given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We see home schooled kids succeeding every day. What more do you need to prove parents can successfully home school their kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some can
> Some suck
Click to expand...


Just like government schools. Nothing is perfect.


----------



## hadit

BULLDOG said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a nephew who was home schooled, and today, he is the union shop steward in a Peterbilt Truck assembly plant, so it is not as if he didn't learn any skills at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Some home school parents are concerned and capable of giving their children a great education. The one on one teaching is much better than a large class. However, it's wrong to say all parents are educated enough to give their children a quality education, and pointing to the ones lucky enough to have parents do as the expected outcome of home schooling is just wrong. With required standards home schooling could be a great idea. Without them lots of children are missing the chance at a better, more productive life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the parents want their kids to go on to college, they have to take the SAT's just like everyone else. We don't see large numbers of home schooled children suffering because they didn't get s good education.  Just the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any idea the percentage of home schooled children who actually take those tests?
Click to expand...


Just the ones that go to college.


----------



## hadit

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a nephew who was home schooled, and today, he is the union shop steward in a Peterbilt Truck assembly plant, so it is not as if he didn't learn any skills at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Some home school parents are concerned and capable of giving their children a great education. The one on one teaching is much better than a large class. However, it's wrong to say all parents are educated enough to give their children a quality education, and pointing to the ones lucky enough to have parents do as the expected outcome of home schooling is just wrong. With required standards home schooling could be a great idea. Without them lots of children are missing the chance at a better, more productive life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the parents want their kids to go on to college, they have to take the SAT's just like everyone else. *We don't see large numbers of home schooled children suffering because they didn't get s good education.  *Just the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?
Click to expand...


Because of there was an epidemic of them, it would make the news just like failing government schools do.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying people decide to home school for many reasons.  Insisting they're racist is just plain hateful and stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> There are many reasons other than the best education that come into play
> Race, religion, control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. We want to keep our kids away from the racism, fanaticism, and brainwashing that goes on in public schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know
> Liberal concepts like not hating gays, minorities or people who are not like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter has been getting bullied because she has more than some of her classmates, and is in Gifted.
> 
> 
> The rhetoric the 9 year old girls used, was pure socialism.
> 
> 
> They didn't come up with that shit. It was fed into them by people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> 
> It is more than just negroes
> Many homeschool because they don’t want their children socializing with poor children
Click to expand...




Poor isn't the problem. I've taught my child to not be a jealous person. 


She's played with friends in literally mansions, without concern or being afraid to be impressed by the place, and with friends that were in poverty. 


It's when the kids pick up the hateful thoughts of the adults, that is the problem.


I want the socialization that comes from a large school, I want access to the Gifted program.


The normal school days? MOstly a waste as they plod along at the pace of the dumbest kid in the class.


This particular situation will resolve soon. It's a minor issue at this point. 


Check back in a year or three...


----------



## hadit

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Some home school parents are concerned and capable of giving their children a great education. The one on one teaching is much better than a large class. However, it's wrong to say all parents are educated enough to give their children a quality education, and pointing to the ones lucky enough to have parents do as the expected outcome of home schooling is just wrong. With required standards home schooling could be a great idea. Without them lots of children are missing the chance at a better, more productive life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let the kids take the SOL's. As long as they do well, leave them the heck alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be great, except there are generally no requirements to do anything to prove the kids actually learned anything.
Click to expand...


What do we do with the kids in government schools who don't learn anything?


----------



## hadit

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that homeschooling is great, as long as you don't want your kids to be more educated than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's dumb.  Have you never heard of an online school? The student works at home and remote teachers grade the work and give help when needed.
> 
> This isn't the 1950's any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Online schools are great for some kids, but most do not learn as well.
> 
> Ever tried taking an on-line PE class?
> 
> How about chorus?
> 
> Band?
> 
> Welding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do that in co-ops. Face it, modern home schoolers have good resources at their fingertips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, right!
> 
> You should say "some", but that would defeat your argument, wouldn't it?
Click to expand...


It's  up to the parents and students to access them, just like parents and students in government schools have resources they can choose to access.


----------



## hadit

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...they will be SO prepared for those things as an adult in the work force.
> 
> 
> 
> I know....those homeschool kids will be forced to work with negroes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh get a grip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying the racial makeup of the local school doesn’t play into the decision to homeschool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying people decide to home school for many reasons.  Insisting they're racist is just plain hateful and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, in many cases it is true.  It is not plain hateful and stupid.
Click to expand...


You can find racists everywhere, but to make a blanket statement that all home schooling parents are doing it because they are IS hateful and stupid.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Correll said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of parents can't home school anyways....They have to fucking work their asses off just to afford the roof and food! This shit can never work as this is reality! Maybe a few percent of parents have the education and the free time to do so but that isn't a good reason to destroy public education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If we had a school voucher system, that could be used for home schooling, that would be easier for more people.
> 
> 2. Different schedules can be set up so that one parent is always there. That's what my wife and I did to avoid paying for child care.
> 
> 3. Economic and trade and immigration policies to serve the interests of the working poor and middle class could help with that., the policies that you lefties and establishment republicans are fighting against so hard.
> 
> 
> 4. Older kids, depending on maturity, could be self motivating with the proper resources.
Click to expand...


Coulda, woulda, shoulda.

If you can homeschool, great!  Do it!  Just don't claim that everyone can do it and every kid that does is guaranteed a spot in Harvard's freshman class.


----------



## rightwinger

Homeschooling makes a lot of sense

A high school graduate is eminently more capable of educating children in math, science, literature, computers, foreign language than someone with a masters degree and extensive knowledge in a given subject


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

hadit said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that homeschooling is great, as long as you don't want your kids to be more educated than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's dumb.  Have you never heard of an online school? The student works at home and remote teachers grade the work and give help when needed.
> 
> This isn't the 1950's any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Online schools are great for some kids, but most do not learn as well.
> 
> Ever tried taking an on-line PE class?
> 
> How about chorus?
> 
> Band?
> 
> Welding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do that in co-ops. Face it, modern home schoolers have good resources at their fingertips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, right!
> 
> You should say "some", but that would defeat your argument, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's  up to the parents and students to access them, just like parents and students in government schools have resources they can choose to access.
Click to expand...


Note that I never said they could not.  Please explain the resources available in a small farming community more then 50 miles away from the nearest large city.  You simply cannot make blanket statements as homeschools supporters have a strong tendency to do.


----------



## Correll

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of parents can't home school anyways....They have to fucking work their asses off just to afford the roof and food! This shit can never work as this is reality! Maybe a few percent of parents have the education and the free time to do so but that isn't a good reason to destroy public education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If we had a school voucher system, that could be used for home schooling, that would be easier for more people.
> 
> 2. Different schedules can be set up so that one parent is always there. That's what my wife and I did to avoid paying for child care.
> 
> 3. Economic and trade and immigration policies to serve the interests of the working poor and middle class could help with that., the policies that you lefties and establishment republicans are fighting against so hard.
> 
> 
> 4. Older kids, depending on maturity, could be self motivating with the proper resources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coulda, woulda, shoulda.
> 
> If you can homeschool, great!  Do it!  Just don't claim that everyone can do it and every kid that does is guaranteed a spot in Harvard's freshman class.
Click to expand...




Well, that was a nice helping of crazy.


YOu got anything to say that addresses anything I actually said?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

hadit said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know....those homeschool kids will be forced to work with negroes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh get a grip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying the racial makeup of the local school doesn’t play into the decision to homeschool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying people decide to home school for many reasons.  Insisting they're racist is just plain hateful and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, in many cases it is true.  It is not plain hateful and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can find racists everywhere, but to make a blanket statement that all home schooling parents are doing it because they are IS hateful and stupid.
Click to expand...


I think you need to look up the term "blanket statement" because you obviously do not understand it.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Homeschooling makes a lot of sense
> 
> A high school graduate is eminently more capable of educating children in math, science, literature, computers, foreign language than someone with a masters degree and extensive knowledge in a given subject




Education outcome is primarily driven by parental involvement.

Your sides celebration of single motherhood shows that you don't give a damn about education.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Correll said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of parents can't home school anyways....They have to fucking work their asses off just to afford the roof and food! This shit can never work as this is reality! Maybe a few percent of parents have the education and the free time to do so but that isn't a good reason to destroy public education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If we had a school voucher system, that could be used for home schooling, that would be easier for more people.
> 
> 2. Different schedules can be set up so that one parent is always there. That's what my wife and I did to avoid paying for child care.
> 
> 3. Economic and trade and immigration policies to serve the interests of the working poor and middle class could help with that., the policies that you lefties and establishment republicans are fighting against so hard.
> 
> 
> 4. Older kids, depending on maturity, could be self motivating with the proper resources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coulda, woulda, shoulda.
> 
> If you can homeschool, great!  Do it!  Just don't claim that everyone can do it and every kid that does is guaranteed a spot in Harvard's freshman class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that was a nice helping of crazy.
> 
> 
> YOu got anything to say that addresses anything I actually said?
Click to expand...


I did.  All of that is possible with SOME students.  To say that everyone can meet those requirements is disingenuous.

Vouchers should never be given to homeschoolers. as it takes away funds for other students.

Some people do not choose their work schedules.  My wife and I were lucky and we did for child care reasons.

I am about as lefty as Attila the Hun, so I don't know where you get that BS.

Older kids may do well, but then again some might not.


----------



## Correll

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of parents can't home school anyways....They have to fucking work their asses off just to afford the roof and food! This shit can never work as this is reality! Maybe a few percent of parents have the education and the free time to do so but that isn't a good reason to destroy public education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If we had a school voucher system, that could be used for home schooling, that would be easier for more people.
> 
> 2. Different schedules can be set up so that one parent is always there. That's what my wife and I did to avoid paying for child care.
> 
> 3. Economic and trade and immigration policies to serve the interests of the working poor and middle class could help with that., the policies that you lefties and establishment republicans are fighting against so hard.
> 
> 
> 4. Older kids, depending on maturity, could be self motivating with the proper resources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coulda, woulda, shoulda.
> 
> If you can homeschool, great!  Do it!  Just don't claim that everyone can do it and every kid that does is guaranteed a spot in Harvard's freshman class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that was a nice helping of crazy.
> 
> 
> YOu got anything to say that addresses anything I actually said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.  All of that is possible with SOME students.  To say that everyone can meet those requirements is disingenuous.
> 
> Vouchers should never be given to homeschoolers. as it takes away funds for other students.
> 
> Some people do not choose their work schedules.  My wife and I were lucky and we did for child care reasons.
> 
> I am about as lefty as Attila the Hun, so I don't know where you get that BS.
> 
> Older kids may do well, but then again some might not.
Click to expand...




I specifically said more, not all.


If the school is educating fewer kids, they need less money. There is no reason why, if we give the money to the parents that the parents cannot choose themselves as the educators.


IF THIS encourages stay at home mothers, imo, that would be a good thing.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

hadit said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Some home school parents are concerned and capable of giving their children a great education. The one on one teaching is much better than a large class. However, it's wrong to say all parents are educated enough to give their children a quality education, and pointing to the ones lucky enough to have parents do as the expected outcome of home schooling is just wrong. With required standards home schooling could be a great idea. Without them lots of children are missing the chance at a better, more productive life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the parents want their kids to go on to college, they have to take the SAT's just like everyone else. *We don't see large numbers of home schooled children suffering because they didn't get s good education.  *Just the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because of there was an epidemic of them, it would make the news just like failing government schools do.
Click to expand...


Where is this epidemic of failing government schools?  I keep hearing know-it-alls outside the field of education spouting this BS, but no one can ever point to any proof that "government schools" are failing.

BTW, most people seem to forget that we are a government of the the people, so in essence you are saying that our "people schools" are failing.  Are there some schools who need major improvement?  Perhaps.  The real problem in our schools is the raw materials being provided by our society are failing in terms of quality.

There is a great line that describes manufacturing as well as education:  You can't make chicken salad out of chicken shit".


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homeschooling makes a lot of sense
> 
> A high school graduate is eminently more capable of educating children in math, science, literature, computers, foreign language than someone with a masters degree and extensive knowledge in a given subject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Education outcome is primarily driven by parental involvement.
> 
> Your sides celebration of single motherhood shows that you don't give a damn about education.
Click to expand...

What does single motherhood have to do with the qualifications of a homeschool parent?
Love and motivation do not compensate for years of training and experience


----------



## Soupnazi630

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Such things are usually not tolerated in most workplaces *so yes they will be better prepared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And factually true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me guess!  You are self-employed and never worked for anyone else!
> 
> Am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are way wrong actually I have never owned a business and have always worked for others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you are either lying or extremely insulated from reality.
Click to expand...

Neither merely stating obvious facts.
What people do in their private life is one thing but in nearly every place of business it is not permitted to do drugs or vandalize property or attack people the way we see kids behaving in many inner city schools.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Correll said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of parents can't home school anyways....They have to fucking work their asses off just to afford the roof and food! This shit can never work as this is reality! Maybe a few percent of parents have the education and the free time to do so but that isn't a good reason to destroy public education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If we had a school voucher system, that could be used for home schooling, that would be easier for more people.
> 
> 2. Different schedules can be set up so that one parent is always there. That's what my wife and I did to avoid paying for child care.
> 
> 3. Economic and trade and immigration policies to serve the interests of the working poor and middle class could help with that., the policies that you lefties and establishment republicans are fighting against so hard.
> 
> 
> 4. Older kids, depending on maturity, could be self motivating with the proper resources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coulda, woulda, shoulda.
> 
> If you can homeschool, great!  Do it!  Just don't claim that everyone can do it and every kid that does is guaranteed a spot in Harvard's freshman class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that was a nice helping of crazy.
> 
> 
> YOu got anything to say that addresses anything I actually said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.  All of that is possible with SOME students.  To say that everyone can meet those requirements is disingenuous.
> 
> Vouchers should never be given to homeschoolers. as it takes away funds for other students.
> 
> Some people do not choose their work schedules.  My wife and I were lucky and we did for child care reasons.
> 
> I am about as lefty as Attila the Hun, so I don't know where you get that BS.
> 
> Older kids may do well, but then again some might not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I specifically said more, not all.
> 
> 
> If the school is educating fewer kids, they need less money. There is no reason why, if we give the money to the parents that the parents cannot choose themselves as the educators.
> 
> 
> IF THIS encourages stay at home mothers, imo, that would be a good thing.
Click to expand...


If a school is educating fewer students, it needs the same amount of money or class sizes grow.  It is a difficult concept for people to wrap themselves around.  

Let us say that you have a small elementary school with 5 teachers in third grade, for 100 students, so each class has 20.

Vouchers come along and just 4 kids take the vouchers and run.  Now you have 96 students, but funding has been cut so now that 5th teacher has to go.

Now you have 96 students with 4 teachers, so what is your class size?  The class size jumped to 24.

Now, let us look at other costs.  With just 4 students gone, did we decrease the number of buses?  No.  Could we decrease the electric bill?  No.  Could we lay off a cafeteria worker? No.  Could we get rid of an administrator?  No.  Can we lay off a custodian?  No.  Are there any other significant savings in the schools operation?  No.

The funds for those students are now gone, but the costs for the school itself remained almost the same.

Let us just say that one of those children was in special education classes.  Can you lay off the teacher because you lost just one student?  No.  Where did the school save any money?  It didn't.

BTW, my wife was stay at home mom, but because public school teachers get paid less than garbage men, she had to work nights and I worked days. I went my first 10 years of teaching without seeing my wife Monday through Friday.  You do what you have to do.


----------



## Soupnazi630

BULLDOG said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Public school standards suck and home schooled kids generally do better.
> 
> it is public schools which should be elevated to a higher standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if public schools are bad, It's OK with you that home schoolers don't even have to be at least that good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Home schoolers overwhelmingly ARE in fact better educated than public schools which merely goes to show when people are left alone they will manage for themselves without state coercion which invariably fails
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you basing that on all home schooled students, or just the ones who take college entrance exams? Many don't bother with those exams. You still didn't answer the question though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I clearly did answer it.
> 
> YES IT IS.
> 
> As in yes it is ok and explained why.
> 
> NOT taking a college entrance exam does not indicate a lack of education so your singling out that  example is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not taking an entrance exam does indicate you can't use them in your example of how home schooled children compare to public schooled children. Your comparison is just taking the top home schoolers and comparing them to all public schooled children.
Click to expand...


Sure you can as not all public school kids take those exams either


----------



## Vandalshandle

Correll said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, teaching bigotry and hatred of tens of millions of your follow Americans is such a wonderful things.
> 
> There's a reason 90% of kids go to public school! Parents don't have the fucking time when they have to work to make a rich man richer to just have a roof over their goddamn head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manufacturing jobs are the kind of jobs that enable One Income Families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It may take me some time to process this post. I really don't have the slightest idea what you are trying to say. But, speaking from personal experience, my stepfather had a manufacturing job at Ford when I was growing up, and the only thing it enabled for me was the fact that if I wanted lunch money for school, I had to work everyday after school and all day Saturday all through high school. Of course, years later, after I had moved out, the union had managed to get him a stock option and profit sharing plan that enabled him to retire with a little dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's counter to the information I've had about manufacturing jobs, especially old school car plants.
> 
> 
> There might be something unusual about your earlier situation, unusual expenses or something.
Click to expand...


Nope. The facts were simple. My step father had a manufacturing job at Ford, because he quit school in the 7th grade to support his mother, brothers and sisters after his father died, and that was the best job he could get. He worked all of his life at a job he hated, and we were poor. There was absolutely nothing about his working for 50 years at Ford manufacturing that anyone could possibly find positive, other than the fact that it kept food on the table at home. As for us kids, we all started work by the age of 14, and never asked for a dime thereafter. We all went to public school, and we all prospered.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Soupnazi630 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And factually true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me guess!  You are self-employed and never worked for anyone else!
> 
> Am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are way wrong actually I have never owned a business and have always worked for others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you are either lying or extremely insulated from reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither merely stating obvious facts.
> What people do in their private life is one thing but in nearly every place of business it is not permitted to do drugs or vandalize property or attack people the way we see kids behaving in many inner city schools.
Click to expand...


You are confused.  We were talking about a totally different subject.  Please try to keep up.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think many parents can make great homeschool teachers. Ones that are motivated, educated and innovative
> 
> I doubt that most American parents fit the bill
> 
> 
> 
> *I think most American parents do fit the bill.*
> 
> Apparently you are unwilling to even put that to the test by getting out of their way and letting them control the education of their kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is your error.
> 
> You do know that 50% of all parents are below average.
Click to expand...

Only according to a subjective standard which you pulled out of your ass.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is fact not a lie which you are using hyperbole rather than evidence to argue against
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read my post?  Evidently you were homeschooled and never learned to read for content.
> 
> One example would disprove your theory.  I provided that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stated fact not theory and a truly educated person knows that anecdotes ( which is your one example ) prove nothing.
> 
> You stated no evidence of any sort to undermine or challenge the facts and my facts were not absolutes but generalizations supported by evidence as many throughout the thread have shown,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My anecdotes are acquired through years of personal experience.  What do you have?  Stats that you haven't provided and if you did could be easily disproven in a matter of seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I said other provided them and you refuse to even look at them and it is irrelevant where anecdotes come from they are evidence of nothing at all.
> 
> You are arguing from authority without any credible authority which is a logical fallacy.
> 
> You actually admitted you have seen the stats proving you wrong but discount them because........you do not like them.
> 
> You have offered nothing of any credibility to refute them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not that I do not like them.  I know that the statistics are biased because I have an extensive background in mathematics and statistics.  What do you have?
Click to expand...


You do not like them because they concretely refute your position. Despite your empty claims of expertise you can offer or demonstrate no evidence to refute them.

Once again argument from authority is no an argument when you have no authority and you do not have any.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Vandalshandle said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, teaching bigotry and hatred of tens of millions of your follow Americans is such a wonderful things.
> 
> There's a reason 90% of kids go to public school! Parents don't have the fucking time when they have to work to make a rich man richer to just have a roof over their goddamn head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manufacturing jobs are the kind of jobs that enable One Income Families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It may take me some time to process this post. I really don't have the slightest idea what you are trying to say. But, speaking from personal experience, my stepfather had a manufacturing job at Ford when I was growing up, and the only thing it enabled for me was the fact that if I wanted lunch money for school, I had to work everyday after school and all day Saturday all through high school. Of course, years later, after I had moved out, the union had managed to get him a stock option and profit sharing plan that enabled him to retire with a little dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's counter to the information I've had about manufacturing jobs, especially old school car plants.
> 
> 
> There might be something unusual about your earlier situation, unusual expenses or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. The facts were simple. My step father had a manufacturing job at Ford, because he quit school in the 7th grade to support his mother, brothers and sisters after his father died, and that was the best job he could get. He worked all of his life at a job he hated, and we were poor. There was absolutely nothing about his working for 50 years at Ford manufacturing that anyone could possibly find positive, other than the fact that it kept food on the table at home. As for us kids, we all started work by the age of 14, and never asked for a dime thereafter. We all went to public school, and we all prospered.
Click to expand...


That sounds much like my family, except my father worked two full-time jobs.  When I graduated college, I made more money in my first year than my father had done after working in any of his 25 years for General Electric.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homeschooling makes a lot of sense
> 
> A high school graduate is eminently more capable of educating children in math, science, literature, computers, foreign language than someone with a masters degree and extensive knowledge in a given subject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Education outcome is primarily driven by parental involvement.
> 
> Your sides celebration of single motherhood shows that you don't give a damn about education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does single motherhood have to do with the qualifications of a homeschool parent?
> Love and motivation do not compensate for years of training and experience
Click to expand...



Actually the numbers say that they do.


Education outcome is primarily a result of parental involvement.


A single mother is going to have less time and energy to devote to her child(s)' education than a mother and a father.


We've known this since the 60s. 


Do you need a link to learn about this well known fact, that has been discussed on this site over and over again for years?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Soupnazi630 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think many parents can make great homeschool teachers. Ones that are motivated, educated and innovative
> 
> I doubt that most American parents fit the bill
> 
> 
> 
> *I think most American parents do fit the bill.*
> 
> Apparently you are unwilling to even put that to the test by getting out of their way and letting them control the education of their kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is your error.
> 
> You do know that 50% of all parents are below average.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only according to a subjective standard which you pulled out of your ass.
Click to expand...


What subjective standard is that?

You don't even realize I just destroyed your argument and you think you won!


----------



## Soupnazi630

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all that is very arguable. While no one I know of is claiming education in general is a bad thing your assertion that it is THE cause of American greatness is a dubious and highly ignorant statement.
> 
> Second yes many ARE forced to do so through truancy laws.
> 
> 
> 
> Free public school education has been the great equalizer in this country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And once again that is merely a general opinion not something which can be demonstrated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has been demonstrated millions of times over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it never has the burden is on you to demonstrate it not some vague other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor children from struggling families could never afford an education
> Free public education made it possible to succeed
Click to expand...

Sure they could and they often got an education.


----------



## Vandalshandle

When I think of homeschooling, I think of Sarah Palin teaching history:


----------



## Soupnazi630

rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> ***Home schoolers overwhelmingly ARE in fact better educated than public schools which merely goes to show when people are left alone they will manage for themselves without state coercion which invariably fails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep forgetting the word "some" at the beginning of your statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I did not because it would not be accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a public school teacher, I had countless students that were homeschooled and then the parents woke up and enrolled them in public school.  Most of them were two to three years behind in their math skills.
> 
> I know the problem.  You live in La-La land!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh god I remember..you're a TEACHER. That explains both your stupidity and your dishonesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I owe my success as a renowned messageboard poster to my excellent teachers
> 
> I see they failed you
Click to expand...

You mean ridiculed failure as a poster.


----------



## hadit

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of parents can't home school anyways....They have to fucking work their asses off just to afford the roof and food! This shit can never work as this is reality! Maybe a few percent of parents have the education and the free time to do so but that isn't a good reason to destroy public education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If we had a school voucher system, that could be used for home schooling, that would be easier for more people.
> 
> 2. Different schedules can be set up so that one parent is always there. That's what my wife and I did to avoid paying for child care.
> 
> 3. Economic and trade and immigration policies to serve the interests of the working poor and middle class could help with that., the policies that you lefties and establishment republicans are fighting against so hard.
> 
> 
> 4. Older kids, depending on maturity, could be self motivating with the proper resources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coulda, woulda, shoulda.
> 
> If you can homeschool, great!  Do it!  Just don't claim that everyone can do it and every kid that does is guaranteed a spot in Harvard's freshman class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that was a nice helping of crazy.
> 
> 
> YOu got anything to say that addresses anything I actually said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.  All of that is possible with SOME students.  To say that everyone can meet those requirements is disingenuous.
> 
> Vouchers should never be given to homeschoolers. as it takes away funds for other students.
> 
> Some people do not choose their work schedules.  My wife and I were lucky and we did for child care reasons.
> 
> I am about as lefty as Attila the Hun, so I don't know where you get that BS.
> 
> Older kids may do well, but then again some might not.
Click to expand...


I disagree that vouchers take funds from other students.  Home schooling parents pay taxes just like everyone else does. All vouchers do is give them some of it back.


----------



## Correll

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If we had a school voucher system, that could be used for home schooling, that would be easier for more people.
> 
> 2. Different schedules can be set up so that one parent is always there. That's what my wife and I did to avoid paying for child care.
> 
> 3. Economic and trade and immigration policies to serve the interests of the working poor and middle class could help with that., the policies that you lefties and establishment republicans are fighting against so hard.
> 
> 
> 4. Older kids, depending on maturity, could be self motivating with the proper resources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coulda, woulda, shoulda.
> 
> If you can homeschool, great!  Do it!  Just don't claim that everyone can do it and every kid that does is guaranteed a spot in Harvard's freshman class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that was a nice helping of crazy.
> 
> 
> YOu got anything to say that addresses anything I actually said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.  All of that is possible with SOME students.  To say that everyone can meet those requirements is disingenuous.
> 
> Vouchers should never be given to homeschoolers. as it takes away funds for other students.
> 
> Some people do not choose their work schedules.  My wife and I were lucky and we did for child care reasons.
> 
> I am about as lefty as Attila the Hun, so I don't know where you get that BS.
> 
> Older kids may do well, but then again some might not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I specifically said more, not all.
> 
> 
> If the school is educating fewer kids, they need less money. There is no reason why, if we give the money to the parents that the parents cannot choose themselves as the educators.
> 
> 
> IF THIS encourages stay at home mothers, imo, that would be a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a school is educating fewer students, it needs the same amount of money or class sizes grow.  It is a difficult concept for people to wrap themselves around.
> 
> Let us say that you have a small elementary school with 5 teachers in third grade, for 100 students, so each class has 20.
> 
> Vouchers come along and just 4 kids take the vouchers and run.  Now you have 96 students, but funding has been cut so now that 5th teacher has to go.
> 
> Now you have 96 students with 4 teachers, so what is your class size?  The class size jumped to 24.
> 
> Now, let us look at other costs.  With just 4 students gone, did we decrease the number of buses?  No.  Could we decrease the electric bill?  No.  Could we lay off a cafeteria worker? No.  Could we get rid of an administrator?  No.  Can we lay off a custodian?  No.  Are there any other significant savings in the schools operation?  No.
> 
> The funds for those students are now gone, but the costs for the school itself remained almost the same.
> 
> Let us just say that one of those children was in special education classes.  Can you lay off the teacher because you lost just one student?  No.  Where did the school save any money?  It didn't.
> 
> BTW, my wife was stay at home mom, but because public school teachers get paid less than garbage men, she had to work nights and I worked days. I went my first 10 years of teaching without seeing my wife Monday through Friday.  You do what you have to do.
Click to expand...


If the end result is more control for the parents and better education, I'm fine with paying more during the transition.


Even if it takes a while.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated fact not theory and a truly educated person knows that anecdotes ( which is your one example ) prove nothing.
> 
> You stated no evidence of any sort to undermine or challenge the facts and my facts were not absolutes but generalizations supported by evidence as many throughout the thread have shown,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My anecdotes are acquired through years of personal experience.  What do you have?  Stats that you haven't provided and if you did could be easily disproven in a matter of seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I said other provided them and you refuse to even look at them and it is irrelevant where anecdotes come from they are evidence of nothing at all.
> 
> You are arguing from authority without any credible authority which is a logical fallacy.
> 
> You actually admitted you have seen the stats proving you wrong but discount them because........you do not like them.
> 
> You have offered nothing of any credibility to refute them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I am arguing from a position of authority because I have 20 years teaching experience, served as a school administrator, and have a Master's degree in Education.  What is your level of experience?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grandiose claims on the internet are not credible and I have stated what evidence I am referring to some of which you have cited but not refuted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grandiose claims?
> 
> You are trolling!  That is all there is to it.
> 
> I have yet to see any links, except those posted by the OP which I have on ignore for being an idiot above and beyond the call of duty.
> 
> If you have a link, post it and I will destroy it in a matter of seconds.
Click to expand...



Yes grandiose claims.

Ignoring the op means you cannot refute it.

You have yet to destroy it or even challenge it.

You have yet to destroy or challenge the very stats you cited on your own.

Start there.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

hadit said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let the kids take the SOL's. As long as they do well, leave them the heck alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be great, except there are generally no requirements to do anything to prove the kids actually learned anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do we do with the kids in government schools who don't learn anything?
Click to expand...


They don't graduate.

Homeschoolers dodge mandatory attendance laws in many cases.  If they were actually required to learn something, they could not do that.


----------



## Correll

Vandalshandle said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, teaching bigotry and hatred of tens of millions of your follow Americans is such a wonderful things.
> 
> There's a reason 90% of kids go to public school! Parents don't have the fucking time when they have to work to make a rich man richer to just have a roof over their goddamn head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manufacturing jobs are the kind of jobs that enable One Income Families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It may take me some time to process this post. I really don't have the slightest idea what you are trying to say. But, speaking from personal experience, my stepfather had a manufacturing job at Ford when I was growing up, and the only thing it enabled for me was the fact that if I wanted lunch money for school, I had to work everyday after school and all day Saturday all through high school. Of course, years later, after I had moved out, the union had managed to get him a stock option and profit sharing plan that enabled him to retire with a little dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's counter to the information I've had about manufacturing jobs, especially old school car plants.
> 
> 
> There might be something unusual about your earlier situation, unusual expenses or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. The facts were simple. My step father had a manufacturing job at Ford, because he quit school in the 7th grade to support his mother, brothers and sisters after his father died, and that was the best job he could get. He worked all of his life at a job he hated, and we were poor. There was absolutely nothing about his working for 50 years at Ford manufacturing that anyone could possibly find positive, other than the fact that it kept food on the table at home. As for us kids, we all started work by the age of 14, and never asked for a dime thereafter. We all went to public school, and we all prospered.
Click to expand...



Are you extremely old?


----------



## hadit

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...they will be SO prepared for those things as an adult in the work force.
> 
> 
> 
> I know....those homeschool kids will be forced to work with negroes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh get a grip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying the racial makeup of the local school doesn’t play into the decision to homeschool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying people decide to home school for many reasons.  Insisting they're racist is just plain hateful and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many reasons other than the best education that come into play
> Race, religion, control
Click to expand...


Of course.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And factually true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess!  You are self-employed and never worked for anyone else!
> 
> Am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are way wrong actually I have never owned a business and have always worked for others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you are either lying or extremely insulated from reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither merely stating obvious facts.
> What people do in their private life is one thing but in nearly every place of business it is not permitted to do drugs or vandalize property or attack people the way we see kids behaving in many inner city schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are confused.  We were talking about a totally different subject.  Please try to keep up.
Click to expand...

It is you who is confused as that was the issue you were responding to with silly platitudes.

More than one specific conversation is going on, do try to keep up little man.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Correll said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coulda, woulda, shoulda.
> 
> If you can homeschool, great!  Do it!  Just don't claim that everyone can do it and every kid that does is guaranteed a spot in Harvard's freshman class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that was a nice helping of crazy.
> 
> 
> YOu got anything to say that addresses anything I actually said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.  All of that is possible with SOME students.  To say that everyone can meet those requirements is disingenuous.
> 
> Vouchers should never be given to homeschoolers. as it takes away funds for other students.
> 
> Some people do not choose their work schedules.  My wife and I were lucky and we did for child care reasons.
> 
> I am about as lefty as Attila the Hun, so I don't know where you get that BS.
> 
> Older kids may do well, but then again some might not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I specifically said more, not all.
> 
> 
> If the school is educating fewer kids, they need less money. There is no reason why, if we give the money to the parents that the parents cannot choose themselves as the educators.
> 
> 
> IF THIS encourages stay at home mothers, imo, that would be a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a school is educating fewer students, it needs the same amount of money or class sizes grow.  It is a difficult concept for people to wrap themselves around.
> 
> Let us say that you have a small elementary school with 5 teachers in third grade, for 100 students, so each class has 20.
> 
> Vouchers come along and just 4 kids take the vouchers and run.  Now you have 96 students, but funding has been cut so now that 5th teacher has to go.
> 
> Now you have 96 students with 4 teachers, so what is your class size?  The class size jumped to 24.
> 
> Now, let us look at other costs.  With just 4 students gone, did we decrease the number of buses?  No.  Could we decrease the electric bill?  No.  Could we lay off a cafeteria worker? No.  Could we get rid of an administrator?  No.  Can we lay off a custodian?  No.  Are there any other significant savings in the schools operation?  No.
> 
> The funds for those students are now gone, but the costs for the school itself remained almost the same.
> 
> Let us just say that one of those children was in special education classes.  Can you lay off the teacher because you lost just one student?  No.  Where did the school save any money?  It didn't.
> 
> BTW, my wife was stay at home mom, but because public school teachers get paid less than garbage men, she had to work nights and I worked days. I went my first 10 years of teaching without seeing my wife Monday through Friday.  You do what you have to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the end result is more control for the parents and better education, I'm fine with paying more during the transition.
> 
> 
> Even if it takes a while.
Click to expand...


What transition?  Vouchers are a complete and utter failure.  If you are pinning your hopes on vouchers ever become a solution to the challenges in public education, I have a bridge that I would like to sell you.

Parents have control.  You can let your kids attend public schools, pay for them to attend private schools, or homeschool them.  That's a lot more choices than most people honestly have.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think many parents can make great homeschool teachers. Ones that are motivated, educated and innovative
> 
> I doubt that most American parents fit the bill
> 
> 
> 
> *I think most American parents do fit the bill.*
> 
> Apparently you are unwilling to even put that to the test by getting out of their way and letting them control the education of their kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is your error.
> 
> You do know that 50% of all parents are below average.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only according to a subjective standard which you pulled out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What subjective standard is that?
> 
> You don't even realize I just destroyed your argument and you think you won!
Click to expand...


The standard used to assert that 50% of all parents are below average. The standard for that statement is strictly and exclusively a subjective one maiming it only your uninformed opinion.

You destroyed nothing little boy.

Try and understand your airy assertions are nothing more than vague statements you dreamed up out of thin air. Such delusions are not a valid argument.

You have yet to destroy or even challenge any post on this thread from anyone in any way shape or form you have only pronounced that they are wrong you claimed to be a teacher.  

No wonder public education is in the toilet if idiots like you are trying to teach.


----------



## hadit

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh get a grip.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying the racial makeup of the local school doesn’t play into the decision to homeschool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying people decide to home school for many reasons.  Insisting they're racist is just plain hateful and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many reasons other than the best education that come into play
> Race, religion, control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When a lib cries racism, the only meaning it carries is as a "sign of life".
> 
> 
> It has no meaning besides that. THey certainly don't believe it or care.
> 
> 
> When the lib in question stops calling good people racist, it is time to call the Organ Recovery team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fear of negroes is one reason many people homeschool. What if your daughter wants to date one
Click to expand...


In my case it was my son who gave us the most beautiful brown skinned grandchildren ever.


----------



## Correll

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that was a nice helping of crazy.
> 
> 
> YOu got anything to say that addresses anything I actually said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  All of that is possible with SOME students.  To say that everyone can meet those requirements is disingenuous.
> 
> Vouchers should never be given to homeschoolers. as it takes away funds for other students.
> 
> Some people do not choose their work schedules.  My wife and I were lucky and we did for child care reasons.
> 
> I am about as lefty as Attila the Hun, so I don't know where you get that BS.
> 
> Older kids may do well, but then again some might not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I specifically said more, not all.
> 
> 
> If the school is educating fewer kids, they need less money. There is no reason why, if we give the money to the parents that the parents cannot choose themselves as the educators.
> 
> 
> IF THIS encourages stay at home mothers, imo, that would be a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a school is educating fewer students, it needs the same amount of money or class sizes grow.  It is a difficult concept for people to wrap themselves around.
> 
> Let us say that you have a small elementary school with 5 teachers in third grade, for 100 students, so each class has 20.
> 
> Vouchers come along and just 4 kids take the vouchers and run.  Now you have 96 students, but funding has been cut so now that 5th teacher has to go.
> 
> Now you have 96 students with 4 teachers, so what is your class size?  The class size jumped to 24.
> 
> Now, let us look at other costs.  With just 4 students gone, did we decrease the number of buses?  No.  Could we decrease the electric bill?  No.  Could we lay off a cafeteria worker? No.  Could we get rid of an administrator?  No.  Can we lay off a custodian?  No.  Are there any other significant savings in the schools operation?  No.
> 
> The funds for those students are now gone, but the costs for the school itself remained almost the same.
> 
> Let us just say that one of those children was in special education classes.  Can you lay off the teacher because you lost just one student?  No.  Where did the school save any money?  It didn't.
> 
> BTW, my wife was stay at home mom, but because public school teachers get paid less than garbage men, she had to work nights and I worked days. I went my first 10 years of teaching without seeing my wife Monday through Friday.  You do what you have to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the end result is more control for the parents and better education, I'm fine with paying more during the transition.
> 
> 
> Even if it takes a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What transition?  Vouchers are a complete and utter failure.  If you are pinning your hopes on vouchers ever become a solution to the challenges in public education, I have a bridge that I would like to sell you.
> 
> Parents have control.  You can let your kids attend public schools, pay for them to attend private schools, or homeschool them.  That's a lot more choices than most people honestly have.
Click to expand...




1. I'm not. I expect cyber schools, and software AI teaching to become a solution..


2. Paying for private is not an option for many. Giving the parents control over the kids education funding would help.

3. And yes, homeschooling is a option. ONe that should be supported.


----------



## rightwinger

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free public school education has been the great equalizer in this country
> 
> 
> 
> And once again that is merely a general opinion not something which can be demonstrated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has been demonstrated millions of times over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it never has the burden is on you to demonstrate it not some vague other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor children from struggling families could never afford an education
> Free public education made it possible to succeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they could and they often got an education.
Click to expand...

Only when it was free public school education 
Girls? What do they need an education for


----------



## rightwinger

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying the racial makeup of the local school doesn’t play into the decision to homeschool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying people decide to home school for many reasons.  Insisting they're racist is just plain hateful and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many reasons other than the best education that come into play
> Race, religion, control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When a lib cries racism, the only meaning it carries is as a "sign of life".
> 
> 
> It has no meaning besides that. THey certainly don't believe it or care.
> 
> 
> When the lib in question stops calling good people racist, it is time to call the Organ Recovery team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fear of negroes is one reason many people homeschool. What if your daughter wants to date one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my case it was my son who gave us the most beautiful brown skinned grandchildren ever.
Click to expand...

That’s great!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Soupnazi630 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if public schools are bad, It's OK with you that home schoolers don't even have to be at least that good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Home schoolers overwhelmingly ARE in fact better educated than public schools which merely goes to show when people are left alone they will manage for themselves without state coercion which invariably fails
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you basing that on all home schooled students, or just the ones who take college entrance exams? Many don't bother with those exams. You still didn't answer the question though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I clearly did answer it.
> 
> YES IT IS.
> 
> As in yes it is ok and explained why.
> 
> NOT taking a college entrance exam does not indicate a lack of education so your singling out that  example is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not taking an entrance exam does indicate you can't use them in your example of how home schooled children compare to public schooled children. Your comparison is just taking the top home schoolers and comparing them to all public schooled children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you can as not all public school kids take those exams either
Click to expand...



Wrong.  In many states, the ACT or SAT is used for school accountability.  I have watched students never open their test booklet, randomly mark their answer sheets, and take a nap.  There is no carrot and no stick to get them to even try to do well on the test, but these are the same tests you amateurs use to show the decline in test scores over the years that really have not occurred except by forcing kids to take a test they have no interest in taking.


----------



## Soupnazi630

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And once again that is merely a general opinion not something which can be demonstrated.
> 
> 
> 
> It has been demonstrated millions of times over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it never has the burden is on you to demonstrate it not some vague other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor children from struggling families could never afford an education
> Free public education made it possible to succeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they could and they often got an education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only when it was free public school education
> Girls? What do they need an education for
Click to expand...


There is no such thing as FREE anything much less education and people did better with education when left alone by the state.

Women included.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Soupnazi630 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read my post?  Evidently you were homeschooled and never learned to read for content.
> 
> One example would disprove your theory.  I provided that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stated fact not theory and a truly educated person knows that anecdotes ( which is your one example ) prove nothing.
> 
> You stated no evidence of any sort to undermine or challenge the facts and my facts were not absolutes but generalizations supported by evidence as many throughout the thread have shown,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My anecdotes are acquired through years of personal experience.  What do you have?  Stats that you haven't provided and if you did could be easily disproven in a matter of seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I said other provided them and you refuse to even look at them and it is irrelevant where anecdotes come from they are evidence of nothing at all.
> 
> You are arguing from authority without any credible authority which is a logical fallacy.
> 
> You actually admitted you have seen the stats proving you wrong but discount them because........you do not like them.
> 
> You have offered nothing of any credibility to refute them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not that I do not like them.  I know that the statistics are biased because I have an extensive background in mathematics and statistics.  What do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not like them because they concretely refute your position. Despite your empty claims of expertise you can offer or demonstrate no evidence to refute them.
> 
> Once again argument from authority is no an argument when you have no authority and you do not have any.
Click to expand...


Refute my position?  They don't even make sense!


----------



## rightwinger

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been demonstrated millions of times over
> 
> 
> 
> No it never has the burden is on you to demonstrate it not some vague other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor children from struggling families could never afford an education
> Free public education made it possible to succeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they could and they often got an education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only when it was free public school education
> Girls? What do they need an education for
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as FREE anything much less education and people did better with education when left alone by the state.
> 
> Women included.
Click to expand...

Total fantasy

You are being obtuse


----------



## Soupnazi630

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Home schoolers overwhelmingly ARE in fact better educated than public schools which merely goes to show when people are left alone they will manage for themselves without state coercion which invariably fails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you basing that on all home schooled students, or just the ones who take college entrance exams? Many don't bother with those exams. You still didn't answer the question though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I clearly did answer it.
> 
> YES IT IS.
> 
> As in yes it is ok and explained why.
> 
> NOT taking a college entrance exam does not indicate a lack of education so your singling out that  example is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not taking an entrance exam does indicate you can't use them in your example of how home schooled children compare to public schooled children. Your comparison is just taking the top home schoolers and comparing them to all public schooled children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you can as not all public school kids take those exams either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  In many states, the ACT or SAT is used for school accountability.  I have watched students never open their test booklet, randomly mark their answer sheets, and take a nap.  There is no carrot and no stick to get them to even try to do well on the test, but these are the same tests you amateurs use to show the decline in test scores over the years that really have not occurred except by forcing kids to take a test they have no interest in taking.
Click to expand...


Um hey moron it is you guys forcing them to take those tests IN SOME STATE as you just proved.

Not the amateur home schoolers who are better teachers than a self proclaimed expert like you.

You fail to even challenge argument much less destroy them

\Still waiting for your evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it never has the burden is on you to demonstrate it not some vague other.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor children from struggling families could never afford an education
> Free public education made it possible to succeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they could and they often got an education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only when it was free public school education
> Girls? What do they need an education for
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as FREE anything much less education and people did better with education when left alone by the state.
> 
> Women included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total fantasy
> 
> You are being obtuse
Click to expand...

Total fact you are uninformed


----------



## Soupnazi630

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated fact not theory and a truly educated person knows that anecdotes ( which is your one example ) prove nothing.
> 
> You stated no evidence of any sort to undermine or challenge the facts and my facts were not absolutes but generalizations supported by evidence as many throughout the thread have shown,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My anecdotes are acquired through years of personal experience.  What do you have?  Stats that you haven't provided and if you did could be easily disproven in a matter of seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I said other provided them and you refuse to even look at them and it is irrelevant where anecdotes come from they are evidence of nothing at all.
> 
> You are arguing from authority without any credible authority which is a logical fallacy.
> 
> You actually admitted you have seen the stats proving you wrong but discount them because........you do not like them.
> 
> You have offered nothing of any credibility to refute them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not that I do not like them.  I know that the statistics are biased because I have an extensive background in mathematics and statistics.  What do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not like them because they concretely refute your position. Despite your empty claims of expertise you can offer or demonstrate no evidence to refute them.
> 
> Once again argument from authority is no an argument when you have no authority and you do not have any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Refute my position?  They don't even make sense!
Click to expand...


Yes they do and they prove you wrong


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Soupnazi630 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read my post?  Evidently you were homeschooled and never learned to read for content.
> 
> One example would disprove your theory.  I provided that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stated fact not theory and a truly educated person knows that anecdotes ( which is your one example ) prove nothing.
> 
> You stated no evidence of any sort to undermine or challenge the facts and my facts were not absolutes but generalizations supported by evidence as many throughout the thread have shown,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My anecdotes are acquired through years of personal experience.  What do you have?  Stats that you haven't provided and if you did could be easily disproven in a matter of seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I said other provided them and you refuse to even look at them and it is irrelevant where anecdotes come from they are evidence of nothing at all.
> 
> You are arguing from authority without any credible authority which is a logical fallacy.
> 
> You actually admitted you have seen the stats proving you wrong but discount them because........you do not like them.
> 
> You have offered nothing of any credibility to refute them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not that I do not like them.  I know that the statistics are biased because I have an extensive background in mathematics and statistics.  What do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not like them because they concretely refute your position. Despite your empty claims of expertise you can offer or demonstrate no evidence to refute them.
> 
> Once again argument from authority is no an argument when you have no authority and you do not have any.
Click to expand...


I don't?  How about the fact that I have dealt with this issue for most of my 20 years as an educator.  You, on the other hand, are posting on a message board and have no experience.

Your arguments are falling apart and you cannot seem to handle that fact.

You are not an expert in this field, and believe me it shows.


----------



## Correll

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated fact not theory and a truly educated person knows that anecdotes ( which is your one example ) prove nothing.
> 
> You stated no evidence of any sort to undermine or challenge the facts and my facts were not absolutes but generalizations supported by evidence as many throughout the thread have shown,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My anecdotes are acquired through years of personal experience.  What do you have?  Stats that you haven't provided and if you did could be easily disproven in a matter of seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I said other provided them and you refuse to even look at them and it is irrelevant where anecdotes come from they are evidence of nothing at all.
> 
> You are arguing from authority without any credible authority which is a logical fallacy.
> 
> You actually admitted you have seen the stats proving you wrong but discount them because........you do not like them.
> 
> You have offered nothing of any credibility to refute them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not that I do not like them.  I know that the statistics are biased because I have an extensive background in mathematics and statistics.  What do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not like them because they concretely refute your position. Despite your empty claims of expertise you can offer or demonstrate no evidence to refute them.
> 
> Once again argument from authority is no an argument when you have no authority and you do not have any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't?  How about the fact that I have dealt with this issue for most of my 20 years as an educator.  You, on the other hand, are posting on a message board and have no experience.
> 
> Your arguments are falling apart and you cannot seem to handle that fact.
> 
> You are not an expert in this field, and believe me it shows.
Click to expand...



What is your view on cyberschool?


----------



## Soupnazi630

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated fact not theory and a truly educated person knows that anecdotes ( which is your one example ) prove nothing.
> 
> You stated no evidence of any sort to undermine or challenge the facts and my facts were not absolutes but generalizations supported by evidence as many throughout the thread have shown,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My anecdotes are acquired through years of personal experience.  What do you have?  Stats that you haven't provided and if you did could be easily disproven in a matter of seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I said other provided them and you refuse to even look at them and it is irrelevant where anecdotes come from they are evidence of nothing at all.
> 
> You are arguing from authority without any credible authority which is a logical fallacy.
> 
> You actually admitted you have seen the stats proving you wrong but discount them because........you do not like them.
> 
> You have offered nothing of any credibility to refute them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not that I do not like them.  I know that the statistics are biased because I have an extensive background in mathematics and statistics.  What do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not like them because they concretely refute your position. Despite your empty claims of expertise you can offer or demonstrate no evidence to refute them.
> 
> Once again argument from authority is no an argument when you have no authority and you do not have any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't?  How about the fact that I have dealt with this issue for most of my 20 years as an educator.  You, on the other hand, are posting on a message board and have no experience.
> 
> Your arguments are falling apart and you cannot seem to handle that fact.
> 
> You are not an expert in this field, and believe me it shows.
Click to expand...


Once again grandiose claim are neither evidence nor authority.

My arguments remain unchallenged by you and in fact you have reinforced my arguments.

You have done so by citing statistics which do not like but can offer no refutation against.

I never claimed to be an expert you did but you demonstrate it is a grandiose lie.

Your only argument is a childish UNHH UNNH and that is not an argument


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Soupnazi630 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you basing that on all home schooled students, or just the ones who take college entrance exams? Many don't bother with those exams. You still didn't answer the question though.
> 
> 
> 
> I clearly did answer it.
> 
> YES IT IS.
> 
> As in yes it is ok and explained why.
> 
> NOT taking a college entrance exam does not indicate a lack of education so your singling out that  example is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not taking an entrance exam does indicate you can't use them in your example of how home schooled children compare to public schooled children. Your comparison is just taking the top home schoolers and comparing them to all public schooled children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you can as not all public school kids take those exams either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  In many states, the ACT or SAT is used for school accountability.  I have watched students never open their test booklet, randomly mark their answer sheets, and take a nap.  There is no carrot and no stick to get them to even try to do well on the test, but these are the same tests you amateurs use to show the decline in test scores over the years that really have not occurred except by forcing kids to take a test they have no interest in taking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um hey moron it is you guys forcing them to take those tests IN SOME STATE as you just proved.
> 
> Not the amateur home schoolers who are better teachers than a self proclaimed expert like you.
> 
> You fail to even challenge argument much less destroy them
> 
> \Still waiting for your evidence
Click to expand...


I am betting that English is not even your first language, or you did poorly in school.

Teachers do not force anyone to take tests.  If you want to know the truth, it is conservatives in the state government and in Congress that force these tests on student.  

You don't even know who to blame for your own ignorance!


----------



## Soupnazi630

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I clearly did answer it.
> 
> YES IT IS.
> 
> As in yes it is ok and explained why.
> 
> NOT taking a college entrance exam does not indicate a lack of education so your singling out that  example is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not taking an entrance exam does indicate you can't use them in your example of how home schooled children compare to public schooled children. Your comparison is just taking the top home schoolers and comparing them to all public schooled children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you can as not all public school kids take those exams either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  In many states, the ACT or SAT is used for school accountability.  I have watched students never open their test booklet, randomly mark their answer sheets, and take a nap.  There is no carrot and no stick to get them to even try to do well on the test, but these are the same tests you amateurs use to show the decline in test scores over the years that really have not occurred except by forcing kids to take a test they have no interest in taking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um hey moron it is you guys forcing them to take those tests IN SOME STATE as you just proved.
> 
> Not the amateur home schoolers who are better teachers than a self proclaimed expert like you.
> 
> You fail to even challenge argument much less destroy them
> 
> \Still waiting for your evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am betting that English is not even your first language, or you did poorly in school.
> 
> Teachers do not force anyone to take tests.  If you want to know the truth, it is conservatives in the state government and in Congress that force these tests on student.
> 
> You don't even know who to blame for your own ignorance!
Click to expand...


You just stated that kids are force to take them in some states. True the state may be the one requiring it but the teachers are facilitating it so yes they do in fact by your own admission.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Correll said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> My anecdotes are acquired through years of personal experience.  What do you have?  Stats that you haven't provided and if you did could be easily disproven in a matter of seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said other provided them and you refuse to even look at them and it is irrelevant where anecdotes come from they are evidence of nothing at all.
> 
> You are arguing from authority without any credible authority which is a logical fallacy.
> 
> You actually admitted you have seen the stats proving you wrong but discount them because........you do not like them.
> 
> You have offered nothing of any credibility to refute them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not that I do not like them.  I know that the statistics are biased because I have an extensive background in mathematics and statistics.  What do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not like them because they concretely refute your position. Despite your empty claims of expertise you can offer or demonstrate no evidence to refute them.
> 
> Once again argument from authority is no an argument when you have no authority and you do not have any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't?  How about the fact that I have dealt with this issue for most of my 20 years as an educator.  You, on the other hand, are posting on a message board and have no experience.
> 
> Your arguments are falling apart and you cannot seem to handle that fact.
> 
> You are not an expert in this field, and believe me it shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What is your view on cyberschool?
Click to expand...


Pessimistic.  We use on-line courses for remediation in may schools.  The kids do a "pump and dump" on these courses and do not retain any of the information they are supposedly "learning".  

My son took a class from the Florida Virtual School many years ago, and he struggled with many areas because of the limitations of the medium.  He told me that if I had not been a math teacher to explain some of the concepts to him, he would have never passed.

If we want our kids to actually learn something, I find this is not the way to go.

My wife even uses on-line training for her job working for a cable provider.  She is college educated, but still struggles with the fact that most of the resources she uses daily are on-line and she cannot access that information while taking the tests.  Most of that instruction and testing is not designed by experts in education, so they usually manage to screw up the format.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Soupnazi630 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not taking an entrance exam does indicate you can't use them in your example of how home schooled children compare to public schooled children. Your comparison is just taking the top home schoolers and comparing them to all public schooled children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can as not all public school kids take those exams either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  In many states, the ACT or SAT is used for school accountability.  I have watched students never open their test booklet, randomly mark their answer sheets, and take a nap.  There is no carrot and no stick to get them to even try to do well on the test, but these are the same tests you amateurs use to show the decline in test scores over the years that really have not occurred except by forcing kids to take a test they have no interest in taking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um hey moron it is you guys forcing them to take those tests IN SOME STATE as you just proved.
> 
> Not the amateur home schoolers who are better teachers than a self proclaimed expert like you.
> 
> You fail to even challenge argument much less destroy them
> 
> \Still waiting for your evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am betting that English is not even your first language, or you did poorly in school.
> 
> Teachers do not force anyone to take tests.  If you want to know the truth, it is conservatives in the state government and in Congress that force these tests on student.
> 
> You don't even know who to blame for your own ignorance!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just stated that kids are force to take them in some states. True the state may be the one requiring it but the teachers are facilitating it so yes they do in fact by your own admission.
Click to expand...


You are completely clueless.  We are not even the ones facilitating the test.  You know so little about this topic you are tap dancing in a minefield.  Stop making baseless claims you cannot back up because we are not in some parallel universe where your visions are reality.


----------



## JakeStarkey

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> Make home schoolers meet the same standards a public school must meet. If you don't, your kid gets placed in public school
> 
> 
> 
> Make _assholes_ like Wrongwinger mind their own business and not worry about _other_ people’s children. If you don’t, your ass loses your citizenship and you are deported to Cuba.
Click to expand...

You worry about everyone who does not live the you want, so somehow you are not, I think, going to get your wish.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Soupnazi630 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> My anecdotes are acquired through years of personal experience.  What do you have?  Stats that you haven't provided and if you did could be easily disproven in a matter of seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said other provided them and you refuse to even look at them and it is irrelevant where anecdotes come from they are evidence of nothing at all.
> 
> You are arguing from authority without any credible authority which is a logical fallacy.
> 
> You actually admitted you have seen the stats proving you wrong but discount them because........you do not like them.
> 
> You have offered nothing of any credibility to refute them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not that I do not like them.  I know that the statistics are biased because I have an extensive background in mathematics and statistics.  What do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not like them because they concretely refute your position. Despite your empty claims of expertise you can offer or demonstrate no evidence to refute them.
> 
> Once again argument from authority is no an argument when you have no authority and you do not have any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't?  How about the fact that I have dealt with this issue for most of my 20 years as an educator.  You, on the other hand, are posting on a message board and have no experience.
> 
> Your arguments are falling apart and you cannot seem to handle that fact.
> 
> You are not an expert in this field, and believe me it shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again grandiose claim are neither evidence nor authority.
> 
> My arguments remain unchallenged by you and in fact you have reinforced my arguments.
> 
> You have done so by citing statistics which do not like but can offer no refutation against.
> 
> I never claimed to be an expert you did but you demonstrate it is a grandiose lie.
> 
> Your only argument is a childish UNHH UNNH and that is not an argument
Click to expand...


Give me something to refute!  The fact that you don't recognize that your beliefs are dead wrong is a testament to your own stupidity.  Your childish attempts to use someone else's links to bolster your argument doesn't cut it as I have already dismissed them as biased and bald faced lies.

You keep making a claim and I shoot it down because you are dead wrong.  You are just pissed because you are finding that what you have been told to believe is a lie.  Liberals and conservatives all lie to promote their views.


----------



## JakeStarkey

hadit said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Some home school parents are concerned and capable of giving their children a great education. The one on one teaching is much better than a large class. However, it's wrong to say all parents are educated enough to give their children a quality education, and pointing to the ones lucky enough to have parents do as the expected outcome of home schooling is just wrong. With required standards home schooling could be a great idea. Without them lots of children are missing the chance at a better, more productive life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the parents want their kids to go on to college, they have to take the SAT's just like everyone else. We don't see large numbers of home schooled children suffering because they didn't get s good education.  Just the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any idea the percentage of home schooled children who actually take those tests?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just the ones that go to college.
Click to expand...

And so many of them have trouble with critical thinking skills.  My friends at uni say it is great watching them as they unravel the socio-cultural baggage of their parents and emerge as excited, finally thinking individuals.


----------



## The Irish Ram

ScienceRocks said:


> And believe me if I home schools I'd teach them to be hard core socialist as my wife and her parents are hard core.



So your idea of homeschooling is to teach them how to fill out HUD applications, and use their food stamp card...


----------



## Soupnazi630

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said other provided them and you refuse to even look at them and it is irrelevant where anecdotes come from they are evidence of nothing at all.
> 
> You are arguing from authority without any credible authority which is a logical fallacy.
> 
> You actually admitted you have seen the stats proving you wrong but discount them because........you do not like them.
> 
> You have offered nothing of any credibility to refute them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not that I do not like them.  I know that the statistics are biased because I have an extensive background in mathematics and statistics.  What do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not like them because they concretely refute your position. Despite your empty claims of expertise you can offer or demonstrate no evidence to refute them.
> 
> Once again argument from authority is no an argument when you have no authority and you do not have any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't?  How about the fact that I have dealt with this issue for most of my 20 years as an educator.  You, on the other hand, are posting on a message board and have no experience.
> 
> Your arguments are falling apart and you cannot seem to handle that fact.
> 
> You are not an expert in this field, and believe me it shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again grandiose claim are neither evidence nor authority.
> 
> My arguments remain unchallenged by you and in fact you have reinforced my arguments.
> 
> You have done so by citing statistics which do not like but can offer no refutation against.
> 
> I never claimed to be an expert you did but you demonstrate it is a grandiose lie.
> 
> Your only argument is a childish UNHH UNNH and that is not an argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give me something to refute!  The fact that you don't recognize that your beliefs are dead wrong is a testament to your own stupidity.  Your childish attempts to use someone else's links to bolster your argument doesn't cut it as I have already dismissed them as biased and bald faced lies.
> 
> You keep making a claim and I shoot it down because you are dead wrong.  You are just pissed because you are finding that what you have been told to believe is a lie.  Liberals and conservatives all lie to promote their views.
Click to expand...


You have been given something to refute, the studies cited in the OP which you openly admit you will not address and only ignore.

You cited stats yourself which you will not and are incapable of refuting.

You have no evidence whatsoever that what I have said is dead wrong you simply disagree with it.

You cannot prove any such baldfaced lies or any bias you simply make the claim then assert authority which you do not have.

The argument here is facts and evidence versus your idiotic assertions which have no support


----------



## jillian

The Irish Ram said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> And believe me if I home schools I'd teach them to be hard core socialist as my wife and her parents are hard core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your idea of homeschooling is to teach them how to fill out HUD applications, and use their food stamp card...
Click to expand...


Is English not your first language? Read with comprehension. And stop lying. You're embarrassing. 

Homeschooling-- where you can pretend that the Bible is science and there are no people of color and you can discriminate against anyone you want. 

Because Jesus


----------



## JakeStarkey

soupnazi has given nothing objective to refute


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Soupnazi630 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not that I do not like them.  I know that the statistics are biased because I have an extensive background in mathematics and statistics.  What do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not like them because they concretely refute your position. Despite your empty claims of expertise you can offer or demonstrate no evidence to refute them.
> 
> Once again argument from authority is no an argument when you have no authority and you do not have any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't?  How about the fact that I have dealt with this issue for most of my 20 years as an educator.  You, on the other hand, are posting on a message board and have no experience.
> 
> Your arguments are falling apart and you cannot seem to handle that fact.
> 
> You are not an expert in this field, and believe me it shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again grandiose claim are neither evidence nor authority.
> 
> My arguments remain unchallenged by you and in fact you have reinforced my arguments.
> 
> You have done so by citing statistics which do not like but can offer no refutation against.
> 
> I never claimed to be an expert you did but you demonstrate it is a grandiose lie.
> 
> Your only argument is a childish UNHH UNNH and that is not an argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give me something to refute!  The fact that you don't recognize that your beliefs are dead wrong is a testament to your own stupidity.  Your childish attempts to use someone else's links to bolster your argument doesn't cut it as I have already dismissed them as biased and bald faced lies.
> 
> You keep making a claim and I shoot it down because you are dead wrong.  You are just pissed because you are finding that what you have been told to believe is a lie.  Liberals and conservatives all lie to promote their views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have been given something to refute, the studies cited in the OP which you openly admit you will not address and only ignore.
> 
> You cited stats yourself which you will not and are incapable of refuting.
> 
> You have no evidence whatsoever that what I have said is dead wrong you simply disagree with it.
> 
> You cannot prove any such baldfaced lies or any bias you simply make the claim then assert authority which you do not have.
> 
> The argument here is facts and evidence versus your idiotic assertions which have no support
Click to expand...


The OPs link is to a book.  There is no information there.
The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide by Wayne Allyn Root on iBooks

Now, please point out what I am supposed to refute?  The price?


----------



## BULLDOG

hadit said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Some home school parents are concerned and capable of giving their children a great education. The one on one teaching is much better than a large class. However, it's wrong to say all parents are educated enough to give their children a quality education, and pointing to the ones lucky enough to have parents do as the expected outcome of home schooling is just wrong. With required standards home schooling could be a great idea. Without them lots of children are missing the chance at a better, more productive life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the parents want their kids to go on to college, they have to take the SAT's just like everyone else. *We don't see large numbers of home schooled children suffering because they didn't get s good education.  *Just the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because of there was an epidemic of them, it would make the news just like failing government schools do.
Click to expand...


With no monitoring, who is to complain? You think the home school parents are going to demand less home schooling?


----------



## BULLDOG

Soupnazi630 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if public schools are bad, It's OK with you that home schoolers don't even have to be at least that good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Home schoolers overwhelmingly ARE in fact better educated than public schools which merely goes to show when people are left alone they will manage for themselves without state coercion which invariably fails
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you basing that on all home schooled students, or just the ones who take college entrance exams? Many don't bother with those exams. You still didn't answer the question though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I clearly did answer it.
> 
> YES IT IS.
> 
> As in yes it is ok and explained why.
> 
> NOT taking a college entrance exam does not indicate a lack of education so your singling out that  example is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not taking an entrance exam does indicate you can't use them in your example of how home schooled children compare to public schooled children. Your comparison is just taking the top home schoolers and comparing them to all public schooled children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you can as not all public school kids take those exams either
Click to expand...


Correct, but those public school students are monitored in several other ways as well. What other ways are home schooled kids monitored other than those tests?


----------



## hadit

rightwinger said:


> Many homeschool kids just don’t fit in with other kids



Likewise, many government schooled kids just don't fit in with other kids.


----------



## hadit

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's dumb.  Have you never heard of an online school? The student works at home and remote teachers grade the work and give help when needed.
> 
> This isn't the 1950's any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Online schools are great for some kids, but most do not learn as well.
> 
> Ever tried taking an on-line PE class?
> 
> How about chorus?
> 
> Band?
> 
> Welding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do that in co-ops. Face it, modern home schoolers have good resources at their fingertips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, right!
> 
> You should say "some", but that would defeat your argument, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's  up to the parents and students to access them, just like parents and students in government schools have resources they can choose to access.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Note that I never said they could not.  Please explain the resources available in a small farming community more then 50 miles away from the nearest large city.  You simply cannot make blanket statements as homeschools supporters have a strong tendency to do.
Click to expand...


First off, they have a great advantage in biology, since it's literally out in the barn.  Then, online curricula place everything at the parents' fingertips. This isn't the 1950's any more.


----------



## hadit

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh get a grip.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying the racial makeup of the local school doesn’t play into the decision to homeschool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying people decide to home school for many reasons.  Insisting they're racist is just plain hateful and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, in many cases it is true.  It is not plain hateful and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can find racists everywhere, but to make a blanket statement that all home schooling parents are doing it because they are IS hateful and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you need to look up the term "blanket statement" because you obviously do not understand it.
Click to expand...


To say parents home school so their kids don't have to play with Negros isn't a blanket statement?


----------



## WelfareQueen

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all that is very arguable. While no one I know of is claiming education in general is a bad thing your assertion that it is THE cause of American greatness is a dubious and highly ignorant statement.
> 
> Second yes many ARE forced to do so through truancy laws.
> 
> 
> 
> Free public school education has been the great equalizer in this country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And once again that is merely a general opinion not something which can be demonstrated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has been demonstrated millions of times over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it never has the burden is on you to demonstrate it not some vague other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor children from struggling families could never afford an education
> Free public education made it possible to succeed
Click to expand...




Thanks for the history lesson.  US Public Schools suck relative to the rest of the industrialized world.  It's time to make major changes or close them down and find better alternatives.


----------



## hadit

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the parents want their kids to go on to college, they have to take the SAT's just like everyone else. *We don't see large numbers of home schooled children suffering because they didn't get s good education.  *Just the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because of there was an epidemic of them, it would make the news just like failing government schools do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is this epidemic of failing government schools?  I keep hearing know-it-alls outside the field of education spouting this BS, but no one can ever point to any proof that "government schools" are failing.
> 
> BTW, most people seem to forget that we are a government of the the people, so in essence you are saying that our "people schools" are failing.  Are there some schools who need major improvement?  Perhaps.  The real problem in our schools is the raw materials being provided by our society are failing in terms of quality.
> 
> There is a great line that describes manufacturing as well as education:  You can't make chicken salad out of chicken shit".
Click to expand...


And home schooling parents are dealing with their own instead of dumping them on society.


----------



## hadit

BULLDOG said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a great education yourself to give your child one. There are resources that make that possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the parents want their kids to go on to college, they have to take the SAT's just like everyone else. *We don't see large numbers of home schooled children suffering because they didn't get s good education.  *Just the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because of there was an epidemic of them, it would make the news just like failing government schools do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With no monitoring, who is to complain? You think the home school parents are going to demand less home schooling?
Click to expand...


Where are the uneducated of today coming from, home schools or government schools?

The reality remains, parents can give their kids a good education at home.


----------



## BULLDOG

hadit said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the parents want their kids to go on to college, they have to take the SAT's just like everyone else. *We don't see large numbers of home schooled children suffering because they didn't get s good education.  *Just the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because of there was an epidemic of them, it would make the news just like failing government schools do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With no monitoring, who is to complain? You think the home school parents are going to demand less home schooling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are the uneducated of today coming from, home schools or government schools?
> 
> The reality remains, parents can give their kids a good education at home.
Click to expand...


It is a possibility, but not the reality for most.


----------



## rightwinger

WelfareQueen said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free public school education has been the great equalizer in this country
> 
> 
> 
> And once again that is merely a general opinion not something which can be demonstrated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has been demonstrated millions of times over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it never has the burden is on you to demonstrate it not some vague other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor children from struggling families could never afford an education
> Free public education made it possible to succeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the history lesson.  US Public Schools suck relative to the rest of the industrialized world.  It's time to make major changes or close them down and find better alternatives.
Click to expand...

Other nations have centrally controlled education
We farm it out to local communities


----------



## rightwinger

hadit said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are. That's where the ones with the high SATs come from. Many don't take advantage of those resources, and nothing in federal law says they have to. If there were requirements for parents to use those resources, or to determine if the child is being taught anything, then home schooling might be a viable option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the parents want their kids to go on to college, they have to take the SAT's just like everyone else. *We don't see large numbers of home schooled children suffering because they didn't get s good education.  *Just the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because of there was an epidemic of them, it would make the news just like failing government schools do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With no monitoring, who is to complain? You think the home school parents are going to demand less home schooling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are the uneducated of today coming from, home schools or government schools?
> 
> The reality remains, parents can give their kids a good education at home.
Click to expand...

Nothing shows homeschool kids do better than if they were in a public school environment


----------



## BULLDOG

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the parents want their kids to go on to college, they have to take the SAT's just like everyone else. *We don't see large numbers of home schooled children suffering because they didn't get s good education.  *Just the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because of there was an epidemic of them, it would make the news just like failing government schools do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With no monitoring, who is to complain? You think the home school parents are going to demand less home schooling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are the uneducated of today coming from, home schools or government schools?
> 
> The reality remains, parents can give their kids a good education at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing shows homeschool kids do better than if they were in a public school environment
Click to expand...


There is nothing showing anything about home schoolers. Some do OK, or even good in college, but there is no way of knowing how the majority do.


----------



## JakeStarkey

hadit said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying the racial makeup of the local school doesn’t play into the decision to homeschool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying people decide to home school for many reasons.  Insisting they're racist is just plain hateful and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, in many cases it is true.  It is not plain hateful and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can find racists everywhere, but to make a blanket statement that all home schooling parents are doing it because they are IS hateful and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you need to look up the term "blanket statement" because you obviously do not understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To say parents home school so their kids don't have to play with Negros isn't a blanket statement?
Click to expand...

Not for many on this board, no, it is not.


----------



## The Irish Ram

jillian said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> And believe me if I home schools I'd teach them to be hard core socialist as my wife and her parents are hard core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your idea of homeschooling is to teach them how to fill out HUD applications, and use their food stamp card...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is English not your first language? Read with comprehension. And stop lying. You're embarrassing.
> 
> Homeschooling-- where you can pretend that the Bible is science and there are no people of color and you can discriminate against anyone you want.
> 
> Because Jesus
Click to expand...

To the  contrary, home schoolers learn science and math and how to write, while public school teaches how to color and knit vagina hats for George Soros.  
^And I bet you have one..


----------



## rightwinger

The Irish Ram said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> And believe me if I home schools I'd teach them to be hard core socialist as my wife and her parents are hard core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your idea of homeschooling is to teach them how to fill out HUD applications, and use their food stamp card...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is English not your first language? Read with comprehension. And stop lying. You're embarrassing.
> 
> Homeschooling-- where you can pretend that the Bible is science and there are no people of color and you can discriminate against anyone you want.
> 
> Because Jesus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To the  contrary, home schoolers learn science and math and how to write, while public school teaches how to color and knit vagina hats for George Soros.
> ^And I bet you have one..
Click to expand...

Yes

Because mommy is an expert in Chemistry, Calculus and Physics


----------



## jillian

The Irish Ram said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> And believe me if I home schools I'd teach them to be hard core socialist as my wife and her parents are hard core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your idea of homeschooling is to teach them how to fill out HUD applications, and use their food stamp card...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is English not your first language? Read with comprehension. And stop lying. You're embarrassing.
> 
> Homeschooling-- where you can pretend that the Bible is science and there are no people of color and you can discriminate against anyone you want.
> 
> Because Jesus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To the  contrary, home schoolers learn science and math and how to write, while public school teaches how to color and knit vagina hats for George Soros.
> ^And I bet you have one..
Click to expand...


interestingly, contrary to the febrile delusions of crazed rightwingnuts, no teacher teaches politics unless they're a politics science teacher.

hint: creation is not science and teaching that it is not science is not political.


----------



## The Irish Ram

If mommy doesn't know the answer she is smart enough to find the one who does...
Home schooled kids are smarter,  no matter how much you protest.


Nothing crazed about where we stand in the world.  We don't even make the top ten in education, but we are #2 in ignorance. 

South Korea (1.30)
Japan (1.03)
Singapore (0.99)
Hong Kong (0.96)
Finland (0.92)
United Kingdom (0.67)
Canada (0.60)
Netherlands (0.58)
Ireland (0.51)
Poland (0.50
education | Ranking America


And as far as science vs Bible, who said it first?  There are 10 dimensions.  4 seen, 6 unseen?


----------



## jillian

The Irish Ram said:


> If mommy doesn't know the answer she is smart enough to find the one who does...
> Home schooled kids are smarter,  no matter how much you protest.
> 
> 
> Nothing crazed about where we stand in the world.  We don't even make the top ten in education, but we are #2 in ignorance.
> 
> South Korea (1.30)
> Japan (1.03)
> Singapore (0.99)
> Hong Kong (0.96)
> Finland (0.92)
> United Kingdom (0.67)
> Canada (0.60)
> Netherlands (0.58)
> Ireland (0.51)
> Poland (0.50
> education | Ranking America



yah... our educational levels aren't where they should be because religious zealots refuse to allow their kids to learn science. that is only one reason blue states have higher educational levels than red states.... 

Mississippi anyone?


----------



## The Irish Ram

Teach them what Hawking has revealed, and how he reached his conclusion.  Then teach them the same thing that Maimonides revealed, and how he reached his conclusion.  Because they BOTH reached the SAME conclusion.  4 seen, 6 unseen.  Only difference is Maimonides realized it  8 centuries ago.  From Genesis...
Science is merely the act of discovering how God works..


----------



## The Irish Ram

jillian said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> If mommy doesn't know the answer she is smart enough to find the one who does...
> Home schooled kids are smarter,  no matter how much you protest.
> 
> 
> Nothing crazed about where we stand in the world.  We don't even make the top ten in education, but we are #2 in ignorance.
> 
> South Korea (1.30)
> Japan (1.03)
> Singapore (0.99)
> Hong Kong (0.96)
> Finland (0.92)
> United Kingdom (0.67)
> Canada (0.60)
> Netherlands (0.58)
> Ireland (0.51)
> Poland (0.50
> education | Ranking America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yah... our educational levels aren't where they should be because religious zealots refuse to allow their kids to learn science. that is only one reason blue states have higher educational levels than red states....
> 
> Mississippi anyone?
Click to expand...


Except when the Bible actually *was *taught in schools our standing in the world wide educational community was much better.  #1 in fact.
So actually, it is the reverse of what you say that is true.

See? You would have know that if you had been home schooled...


----------



## BULLDOG

The Irish Ram said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> If mommy doesn't know the answer she is smart enough to find the one who does...
> Home schooled kids are smarter,  no matter how much you protest.
> 
> 
> Nothing crazed about where we stand in the world.  We don't even make the top ten in education, but we are #2 in ignorance.
> 
> South Korea (1.30)
> Japan (1.03)
> Singapore (0.99)
> Hong Kong (0.96)
> Finland (0.92)
> United Kingdom (0.67)
> Canada (0.60)
> Netherlands (0.58)
> Ireland (0.51)
> Poland (0.50
> education | Ranking America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yah... our educational levels aren't where they should be because religious zealots refuse to allow their kids to learn science. that is only one reason blue states have higher educational levels than red states....
> 
> Mississippi anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except when the Bible actually *was *taught in schools our standing in the education community was much better. #1 in fact.
> So actually, it is the reverse of what you say that is true.
> 
> See? You would have know that if you had been home schooled...
Click to expand...


The bible is still taught in school, but do you think the only difference now is that we no longer force students to go through religious indoctrination?


----------



## rightwinger

The Irish Ram said:


> If mommy doesn't know the answer she is smart enough to find the one who does...
> Home schooled kids are smarter,  no matter how much you protest.
> 
> 
> Nothing crazed about where we stand in the world.  We don't even make the top ten in education, but we are #2 in ignorance.
> 
> South Korea (1.30)
> Japan (1.03)
> Singapore (0.99)
> Hong Kong (0.96)
> Finland (0.92)
> United Kingdom (0.67)
> Canada (0.60)
> Netherlands (0.58)
> Ireland (0.51)
> Poland (0.50
> education | Ranking America
> 
> 
> And as far as science vs Bible, who said it first?  There are 10 dimensions.  4 seen, 6 unseen?


None of those countries rely on homeschooling


----------



## rightwinger

The Irish Ram said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> If mommy doesn't know the answer she is smart enough to find the one who does...
> Home schooled kids are smarter,  no matter how much you protest.
> 
> 
> Nothing crazed about where we stand in the world.  We don't even make the top ten in education, but we are #2 in ignorance.
> 
> South Korea (1.30)
> Japan (1.03)
> Singapore (0.99)
> Hong Kong (0.96)
> Finland (0.92)
> United Kingdom (0.67)
> Canada (0.60)
> Netherlands (0.58)
> Ireland (0.51)
> Poland (0.50
> education | Ranking America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yah... our educational levels aren't where they should be because religious zealots refuse to allow their kids to learn science. that is only one reason blue states have higher educational levels than red states....
> 
> Mississippi anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except when the Bible actually *was *taught in schools our standing in the world wide educational community was much better.  #1 in fact.
> So actually, it is the reverse of what you say that is true.
> 
> See? You would have know that if you had been home schooled...
Click to expand...

If more kids understood that evolution was a myth they would do better in school


----------



## jillian

rightwinger said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> If mommy doesn't know the answer she is smart enough to find the one who does...
> Home schooled kids are smarter,  no matter how much you protest.
> 
> 
> Nothing crazed about where we stand in the world.  We don't even make the top ten in education, but we are #2 in ignorance.
> 
> South Korea (1.30)
> Japan (1.03)
> Singapore (0.99)
> Hong Kong (0.96)
> Finland (0.92)
> United Kingdom (0.67)
> Canada (0.60)
> Netherlands (0.58)
> Ireland (0.51)
> Poland (0.50
> education | Ranking America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yah... our educational levels aren't where they should be because religious zealots refuse to allow their kids to learn science. that is only one reason blue states have higher educational levels than red states....
> 
> Mississippi anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except when the Bible actually *was *taught in schools our standing in the world wide educational community was much better.  #1 in fact.
> So actually, it is the reverse of what you say that is true.
> 
> See? You would have know that if you had been home schooled...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If more kids understood that evolution was a myth they would do better in school
Click to expand...


huh?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

hadit said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Online schools are great for some kids, but most do not learn as well.
> 
> Ever tried taking an on-line PE class?
> 
> How about chorus?
> 
> Band?
> 
> Welding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do that in co-ops. Face it, modern home schoolers have good resources at their fingertips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, right!
> 
> You should say "some", but that would defeat your argument, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's  up to the parents and students to access them, just like parents and students in government schools have resources they can choose to access.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Note that I never said they could not.  Please explain the resources available in a small farming community more then 50 miles away from the nearest large city.  You simply cannot make blanket statements as homeschools supporters have a strong tendency to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, they have a great advantage in biology, since it's literally out in the barn.  Then, online curricula place everything at the parents' fingertips. This isn't the 1950's any more.
Click to expand...


Do you ever consider how few people living in rural areas have access to the Internet?

Ever take a welding class on-line?  How about chemistry labs?  

How about any other number of classes that need to be hands-on?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

hadit said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying the racial makeup of the local school doesn’t play into the decision to homeschool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying people decide to home school for many reasons.  Insisting they're racist is just plain hateful and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, in many cases it is true.  It is not plain hateful and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can find racists everywhere, but to make a blanket statement that all home schooling parents are doing it because they are IS hateful and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you need to look up the term "blanket statement" because you obviously do not understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To say parents home school so their kids don't have to play with Negros isn't a blanket statement?
Click to expand...


Please quote where I said anything of the sort.

Whether you believe it or not, for some disgusting people out there, it is a consideration.  Just look at some of the posts on this forum.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

The Irish Ram said:


> If mommy doesn't know the answer she is smart enough to find the one who does...
> Home schooled kids are smarter,  no matter how much you protest.
> 
> 
> Nothing crazed about where we stand in the world.  We don't even make the top ten in education, but we are #2 in ignorance.
> 
> South Korea (1.30)
> Japan (1.03)
> Singapore (0.99)
> Hong Kong (0.96)
> Finland (0.92)
> United Kingdom (0.67)
> Canada (0.60)
> Netherlands (0.58)
> Ireland (0.51)
> Poland (0.50
> education | Ranking America
> 
> 
> And as far as science vs Bible, who said it first?  There are 10 dimensions.  4 seen, 6 unseen?



Do you have any idea how that ranking was produced?  

Look at what the top schools have in common.

BTW, Hong Kong is not a country.  It is part of China.  You would think the people who did the ranking might notice that.


----------



## rightwinger

jillian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> If mommy doesn't know the answer she is smart enough to find the one who does...
> Home schooled kids are smarter,  no matter how much you protest.
> 
> 
> Nothing crazed about where we stand in the world.  We don't even make the top ten in education, but we are #2 in ignorance.
> 
> South Korea (1.30)
> Japan (1.03)
> Singapore (0.99)
> Hong Kong (0.96)
> Finland (0.92)
> United Kingdom (0.67)
> Canada (0.60)
> Netherlands (0.58)
> Ireland (0.51)
> Poland (0.50
> education | Ranking America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yah... our educational levels aren't where they should be because religious zealots refuse to allow their kids to learn science. that is only one reason blue states have higher educational levels than red states....
> 
> Mississippi anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except when the Bible actually *was *taught in schools our standing in the world wide educational community was much better.  #1 in fact.
> So actually, it is the reverse of what you say that is true.
> 
> See? You would have know that if you had been home schooled...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If more kids understood that evolution was a myth they would do better in school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> huh?
Click to expand...

Sarcasm


----------



## hadit

BULLDOG said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the parents want their kids to go on to college, they have to take the SAT's just like everyone else. *We don't see large numbers of home schooled children suffering because they didn't get s good education.  *Just the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because of there was an epidemic of them, it would make the news just like failing government schools do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With no monitoring, who is to complain? You think the home school parents are going to demand less home schooling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are the uneducated of today coming from, home schools or government schools?
> 
> The reality remains, parents can give their kids a good education at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a possibility, but not the reality for most.
Click to expand...


Most? No.


----------



## hadit

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the parents want their kids to go on to college, they have to take the SAT's just like everyone else. *We don't see large numbers of home schooled children suffering because they didn't get s good education.  *Just the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because of there was an epidemic of them, it would make the news just like failing government schools do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With no monitoring, who is to complain? You think the home school parents are going to demand less home schooling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are the uneducated of today coming from, home schools or government schools?
> 
> The reality remains, parents can give their kids a good education at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing shows homeschool kids do better than if they were in a public school environment
Click to expand...


Likewise, no evidence they do worse. First hand accounts, moreover, are overwhelmingly positive.


----------



## hadit

JakeStarkey said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying people decide to home school for many reasons.  Insisting they're racist is just plain hateful and stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, in many cases it is true.  It is not plain hateful and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can find racists everywhere, but to make a blanket statement that all home schooling parents are doing it because they are IS hateful and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you need to look up the term "blanket statement" because you obviously do not understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To say parents home school so their kids don't have to play with Negros isn't a blanket statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for many on this board, no, it is not.
Click to expand...


This board doesn't come close to representing the real world, where reside those tarred by that very broad brush.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Correll said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, teaching bigotry and hatred of tens of millions of your follow Americans is such a wonderful things.
> 
> There's a reason 90% of kids go to public school! Parents don't have the fucking time when they have to work to make a rich man richer to just have a roof over their goddamn head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manufacturing jobs are the kind of jobs that enable One Income Families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It may take me some time to process this post. I really don't have the slightest idea what you are trying to say. But, speaking from personal experience, my stepfather had a manufacturing job at Ford when I was growing up, and the only thing it enabled for me was the fact that if I wanted lunch money for school, I had to work everyday after school and all day Saturday all through high school. Of course, years later, after I had moved out, the union had managed to get him a stock option and profit sharing plan that enabled him to retire with a little dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's counter to the information I've had about manufacturing jobs, especially old school car plants.
> 
> 
> There might be something unusual about your earlier situation, unusual expenses or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. The facts were simple. My step father had a manufacturing job at Ford, because he quit school in the 7th grade to support his mother, brothers and sisters after his father died, and that was the best job he could get. He worked all of his life at a job he hated, and we were poor. There was absolutely nothing about his working for 50 years at Ford manufacturing that anyone could possibly find positive, other than the fact that it kept food on the table at home. As for us kids, we all started work by the age of 14, and never asked for a dime thereafter. We all went to public school, and we all prospered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you extremely old?
Click to expand...


Nope. But retired.


----------



## JakeStarkey

hadit said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, in many cases it is true.  It is not plain hateful and stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find racists everywhere, but to make a blanket statement that all home schooling parents are doing it because they are IS hateful and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you need to look up the term "blanket statement" because you obviously do not understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To say parents home school so their kids don't have to play with Negros isn't a blanket statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for many on this board, no, it is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This board doesn't come close to representing the real world, where reside those tarred by that very broad brush.
Click to expand...

You are mumbling.


----------



## hadit

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do that in co-ops. Face it, modern home schoolers have good resources at their fingertips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, right!
> 
> You should say "some", but that would defeat your argument, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's  up to the parents and students to access them, just like parents and students in government schools have resources they can choose to access.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Note that I never said they could not.  Please explain the resources available in a small farming community more then 50 miles away from the nearest large city.  You simply cannot make blanket statements as homeschools supporters have a strong tendency to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, they have a great advantage in biology, since it's literally out in the barn.  Then, online curricula place everything at the parents' fingertips. This isn't the 1950's any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ever consider how few people living in rural areas have access to the Internet?
> 
> Ever take a welding class on-line?  How about chemistry labs?
> 
> How about any other number of classes that need to be hands-on?
Click to expand...


You do realize that government schools in those same locations have the same kinds of issues, right?  In some areas, home schooled kids have access to government school facilities for things difficult to do at home. In addition, remote areas typically don't tick parents off so much they teach their kids at home.

The reality remains, parents can give their kids a good education at home.


----------



## hadit

JakeStarkey said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can find racists everywhere, but to make a blanket statement that all home schooling parents are doing it because they are IS hateful and stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to look up the term "blanket statement" because you obviously do not understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To say parents home school so their kids don't have to play with Negros isn't a blanket statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for many on this board, no, it is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This board doesn't come close to representing the real world, where reside those tarred by that very broad brush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are mumbling.
Click to expand...


I'll type louder next time.


----------



## hadit

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying people decide to home school for many reasons.  Insisting they're racist is just plain hateful and stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, in many cases it is true.  It is not plain hateful and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can find racists everywhere, but to make a blanket statement that all home schooling parents are doing it because they are IS hateful and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you need to look up the term "blanket statement" because you obviously do not understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To say parents home school so their kids don't have to play with Negros isn't a blanket statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please quote where I said anything of the sort.
> 
> Whether you believe it or not, for some disgusting people out there, it is a consideration.  Just look at some of the posts on this forum.
Click to expand...


For some, yes. For all, no.  Go back over the post I responded to.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

hadit said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, right!
> 
> You should say "some", but that would defeat your argument, wouldn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's  up to the parents and students to access them, just like parents and students in government schools have resources they can choose to access.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Note that I never said they could not.  Please explain the resources available in a small farming community more then 50 miles away from the nearest large city.  You simply cannot make blanket statements as homeschools supporters have a strong tendency to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, they have a great advantage in biology, since it's literally out in the barn.  Then, online curricula place everything at the parents' fingertips. This isn't the 1950's any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ever consider how few people living in rural areas have access to the Internet?
> 
> Ever take a welding class on-line?  How about chemistry labs?
> 
> How about any other number of classes that need to be hands-on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that government schools in those same locations have the same kinds of issues, right?  In some areas, home schooled kids have access to government school facilities for things difficult to do at home. In addition, remote areas typically don't tick parents off so much they teach their kids at home.
> 
> The reality remains, parents can give their kids a good education at home.
Click to expand...


What "same kind of issues"?

I taught in rural schools for the past 5 years.  The vast majority of my students were farm kids.  When I have to tell a student to go outside and scrap the manure off their boots, I think I can detect the manure in your posts.

Also, I think I am familiar enough with the areas to know that there are few homeschoolers and there are no facilities available to them.

I believe now you have gone to talking out of your ass like a typical homeschool supporter.  I guess you believe that if can't dazzle them with your brilliance, you try to baffle them with bullshit.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

hadit said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unfortunately, in many cases it is true.  It is not plain hateful and stupid*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find racists everywhere, but to make a blanket statement that *all home schooling parents are doing it* because they are IS hateful and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I think you need to look up the term "blanket statement" because you obviously do not understand it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To say parents home school so their kids don't have to play with Negros isn't a blanket statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Please quote where I said anything of the sort.*
> 
> *Whether you believe it or not, for some disgusting people out there, it is a consideration.  Just look at some of the posts on this forum.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For some, yes. For all, no.  Go back over the post I responded to.
Click to expand...


That post is quoted above.  Are you incapable or reading?  My posts are in red.  Show me where I said what you claimed. Your claim's text is in blue.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Admiral has engaged hadit, and the enemy now belongs to Admiral.


----------



## WelfareQueen

rightwinger said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And once again that is merely a general opinion not something which can be demonstrated.
> 
> 
> 
> It has been demonstrated millions of times over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it never has the burden is on you to demonstrate it not some vague other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor children from struggling families could never afford an education
> Free public education made it possible to succeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the history lesson.  US Public Schools suck relative to the rest of the industrialized world.  It's time to make major changes or close them down and find better alternatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other nations have centrally controlled education
> We farm it out to local communities
Click to expand...



The idea is not which entity controls public education.....the question is accountability.

If you are stupid or lazy you do not advance in public education in England, as an example, past age 16.  Accountability is built in every step of the way.  

Those who do not want to be educated and disrupt public schools need to be culled from the herd.  Public school on the taxpayer dime is a privilege...it should not be a right.

I work in public schools...it is mostly a joke.  Roughly a 1/3 of kids do not want to learn are really do not want to participate.  That is obviously a personal choice.  Those students absorb the bulk of time and energy in public schools, and it is an utter waste.  

Schools need to clearly articulate expectations for all students.  If the student is unwilling to meet basic expectations then it should become the parents problem.  That would immediately vastly improve our public school system.  

Your education is your responsibility....and your parents.  Period.  Since it's "free"  you better fucking take full advantage of it.  If you are unwilling to take basic responsibility for your own education I have zero sympathy.


----------



## jillian

The Irish Ram said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> If mommy doesn't know the answer she is smart enough to find the one who does...
> Home schooled kids are smarter,  no matter how much you protest.
> 
> 
> Nothing crazed about where we stand in the world.  We don't even make the top ten in education, but we are #2 in ignorance.
> 
> South Korea (1.30)
> Japan (1.03)
> Singapore (0.99)
> Hong Kong (0.96)
> Finland (0.92)
> United Kingdom (0.67)
> Canada (0.60)
> Netherlands (0.58)
> Ireland (0.51)
> Poland (0.50
> education | Ranking America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yah... our educational levels aren't where they should be because religious zealots refuse to allow their kids to learn science. that is only one reason blue states have higher educational levels than red states....
> 
> Mississippi anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except when the Bible actually *was *taught in schools our standing in the world wide educational community was much better.  #1 in fact.
> So actually, it is the reverse of what you say that is true.
> 
> See? You would have know that if you had been home schooled...
Click to expand...


That is false. And if it were true, you bible thumpers wouldn't have educational levels in the trash bin.


----------



## rightwinger

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of there was an epidemic of them, it would make the news just like failing government schools do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With no monitoring, who is to complain? You think the home school parents are going to demand less home schooling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are the uneducated of today coming from, home schools or government schools?
> 
> The reality remains, parents can give their kids a good education at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing shows homeschool kids do better than if they were in a public school environment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Likewise, no evidence they do worse. First hand accounts, moreover, are overwhelmingly positive.
Click to expand...

Anecdotal exaggeration


----------



## rightwinger

hadit said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, right!
> 
> You should say "some", but that would defeat your argument, wouldn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's  up to the parents and students to access them, just like parents and students in government schools have resources they can choose to access.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Note that I never said they could not.  Please explain the resources available in a small farming community more then 50 miles away from the nearest large city.  You simply cannot make blanket statements as homeschools supporters have a strong tendency to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, they have a great advantage in biology, since it's literally out in the barn.  Then, online curricula place everything at the parents' fingertips. This isn't the 1950's any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ever consider how few people living in rural areas have access to the Internet?
> 
> Ever take a welding class on-line?  How about chemistry labs?
> 
> How about any other number of classes that need to be hands-on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that government schools in those same locations have the same kinds of issues, right?  In some areas, home schooled kids have access to government school facilities for things difficult to do at home. In addition, remote areas typically don't tick parents off so much they teach their kids at home.
> 
> The reality remains, parents can give their kids a good education at home.
Click to expand...

Very true

Some can, some can't


----------



## The Irish Ram

jillian said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> If mommy doesn't know the answer she is smart enough to find the one who does...
> Home schooled kids are smarter,  no matter how much you protest.
> 
> 
> Nothing crazed about where we stand in the world.  We don't even make the top ten in education, but we are #2 in ignorance.
> 
> South Korea (1.30)
> Japan (1.03)
> Singapore (0.99)
> Hong Kong (0.96)
> Finland (0.92)
> United Kingdom (0.67)
> Canada (0.60)
> Netherlands (0.58)
> Ireland (0.51)
> Poland (0.50
> education | Ranking America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yah... our educational levels aren't where they should be because religious zealots refuse to allow their kids to learn science. that is only one reason blue states have higher educational levels than red states....
> 
> Mississippi anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except when the Bible actually *was *taught in schools our standing in the world wide educational community was much better.  #1 in fact.
> So actually, it is the reverse of what you say that is true.
> 
> See? You would have know that if you had been home schooled...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is false. And if it were true, you bible thumpers wouldn't have educational levels in the trash bin.
Click to expand...


It's true no matter how many personal insults you hurl:

In the 1960s and 1970s, the United States had the best-educated young people in the world, or pretty close to it. But a disturbing new report from the Council on Foreign Relations says that the generations who’ve followed the boomers haven’t been able to maintain that global edge – and that, as a result, America’s ability to compete economically is suffering as well.
U.S. Global Education Rankings Slipping, Boomers Once Held Strong Lead

And to the idiot that thinks parents home school so they can have sex with their children, if a parent wanted to have sex with their children (odd your mind went there..) they could just wait until public school let out.  
What a bizarre hyperbole though. Makes you wonder...


----------



## hadit

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  up to the parents and students to access them, just like parents and students in government schools have resources they can choose to access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that I never said they could not.  Please explain the resources available in a small farming community more then 50 miles away from the nearest large city.  You simply cannot make blanket statements as homeschools supporters have a strong tendency to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, they have a great advantage in biology, since it's literally out in the barn.  Then, online curricula place everything at the parents' fingertips. This isn't the 1950's any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ever consider how few people living in rural areas have access to the Internet?
> 
> Ever take a welding class on-line?  How about chemistry labs?
> 
> How about any other number of classes that need to be hands-on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that government schools in those same locations have the same kinds of issues, right?  In some areas, home schooled kids have access to government school facilities for things difficult to do at home. In addition, remote areas typically don't tick parents off so much they teach their kids at home.
> 
> The reality remains, parents can give their kids a good education at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "same kind of issues"?
> 
> I taught in rural schools for the past 5 years.  The vast majority of my students were farm kids.  When I have to tell a student to go outside and scrap the manure off their boots, I think I can detect the manure in your posts.
> 
> Also, I think I am familiar enough with the areas to know that there are few homeschoolers and there are no facilities available to them.
> 
> I believe now you have gone to talking out of your ass like a typical homeschool supporter.  I guess you believe that if can't dazzle them with your brilliance, you try to baffle them with bullshit.
Click to expand...


I grew up in a rural area and am familiar with the challenges faced by the people therein.


----------



## hadit

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can find racists everywhere, but to make a blanket statement that *all home schooling parents are doing it* because they are IS hateful and stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I think you need to look up the term "blanket statement" because you obviously do not understand it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To say parents home school so their kids don't have to play with Negros isn't a blanket statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Please quote where I said anything of the sort.*
> 
> *Whether you believe it or not, for some disgusting people out there, it is a consideration.  Just look at some of the posts on this forum.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For some, yes. For all, no.  Go back over the post I responded to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That post is quoted above.  Are you incapable or reading?  My posts are in red.  Show me where I said what you claimed. Your claim's text is in blue.
Click to expand...


Why are you assuming you are the originator? Like I said, go back over the thread and find what I was responding to. History did not start with you, you know.


----------



## hadit

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of there was an epidemic of them, it would make the news just like failing government schools do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With no monitoring, who is to complain? You think the home school parents are going to demand less home schooling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are the uneducated of today coming from, home schools or government schools?
> 
> The reality remains, parents can give their kids a good education at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing shows homeschool kids do better than if they were in a public school environment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Likewise, no evidence they do worse. First hand accounts, moreover, are overwhelmingly positive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anecdotal exaggeration
Click to expand...


In the absence of other evidence, it's the best we have. If it simply didn't work, we'd know.  We do know that it does work because those who do it generally succeed.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

hadit said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I think you need to look up the term "blanket statement" because you obviously do not understand it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To say parents home school so their kids don't have to play with Negros isn't a blanket statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Please quote where I said anything of the sort.*
> 
> *Whether you believe it or not, for some disgusting people out there, it is a consideration.  Just look at some of the posts on this forum.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For some, yes. For all, no.  Go back over the post I responded to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That post is quoted above.  Are you incapable or reading?  My posts are in red.  Show me where I said what you claimed. Your claim's text is in blue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you assuming you are the originator? Like I said, go back over the thread and find what I was responding to. History did not start with you, you know.
Click to expand...


You keep quoting my posts, dumb ass!


----------



## rightwinger

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> With no monitoring, who is to complain? You think the home school parents are going to demand less home schooling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the uneducated of today coming from, home schools or government schools?
> 
> The reality remains, parents can give their kids a good education at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing shows homeschool kids do better than if they were in a public school environment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Likewise, no evidence they do worse. First hand accounts, moreover, are overwhelmingly positive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anecdotal exaggeration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the absence of other evidence, it's the best we have. If it simply didn't work, we'd know.  We do know that it does work because those who do it generally succeed.
Click to expand...

We don't know that
Those who fail just drop off the radar or return to public school


----------



## Correll

WelfareQueen said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been demonstrated millions of times over
> 
> 
> 
> No it never has the burden is on you to demonstrate it not some vague other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor children from struggling families could never afford an education
> Free public education made it possible to succeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the history lesson.  US Public Schools suck relative to the rest of the industrialized world.  It's time to make major changes or close them down and find better alternatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other nations have centrally controlled education
> We farm it out to local communities
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The idea is not which entity controls public education.....the question is accountability.
> 
> If you are stupid or lazy you do not advance in public education in England, as an example, past age 16.  Accountability is built in every step of the way.
> 
> Those who do not want to be educated and disrupt public schools need to be culled from the herd.  Public school on the taxpayer dime is a privilege...it should not be a right.
> 
> I work in public schools...it is mostly a joke.  Roughly a 1/3 of kids do not want to learn are really do not want to participate.  That is obviously a personal choice.  Those students absorb the bulk of time and energy in public schools, and it is an utter waste.
> .....
Click to expand...



I've literally had a teacher tell me that my child was did not need much attention, as an indicator of how well she was doing, relative to the kids that are problems.

I've told that to another parent, who is also a teacher, and she had been told the same.


Repealing truancy laws, and mandatory attendance would greatly improve public schools overnight.


----------



## hadit

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> To say parents home school so their kids don't have to play with Negros isn't a blanket statement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please quote where I said anything of the sort.*
> 
> *Whether you believe it or not, for some disgusting people out there, it is a consideration.  Just look at some of the posts on this forum.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For some, yes. For all, no.  Go back over the post I responded to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That post is quoted above.  Are you incapable or reading?  My posts are in red.  Show me where I said what you claimed. Your claim's text is in blue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you assuming you are the originator? Like I said, go back over the thread and find what I was responding to. History did not start with you, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep quoting my posts, dumb ass!
Click to expand...


You join the conversation and comment on it, you get quoted.


----------



## hadit

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the uneducated of today coming from, home schools or government schools?
> 
> The reality remains, parents can give their kids a good education at home.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing shows homeschool kids do better than if they were in a public school environment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Likewise, no evidence they do worse. First hand accounts, moreover, are overwhelmingly positive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anecdotal exaggeration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the absence of other evidence, it's the best we have. If it simply didn't work, we'd know.  We do know that it does work because those who do it generally succeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't know that
> Those who fail just drop off the radar or return to public school
Click to expand...


1. Is there an epidemic of uneducated home schooled kids? I say no, because I have been involved with home schooling organizations and have seen good results. I see the detractors as sitting on the outside taking potshots for no good reason other than vague partisan ideas that conservative parents are getting away with something. If the concern is really for kids getting a good education, then we should be championing whatever works, and home schooling is a valid option for frustrated parents
 Why try to deny them that opportunity?
2. Why is it a problem if they return to government schools? Parents home school for a variety of reasons and can decide they no longer need or want to.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Correll said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it never has the burden is on you to demonstrate it not some vague other.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor children from struggling families could never afford an education
> Free public education made it possible to succeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the history lesson.  US Public Schools suck relative to the rest of the industrialized world.  It's time to make major changes or close them down and find better alternatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other nations have centrally controlled education
> We farm it out to local communities
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The idea is not which entity controls public education.....the question is accountability.
> 
> If you are stupid or lazy you do not advance in public education in England, as an example, past age 16.  Accountability is built in every step of the way.
> 
> Those who do not want to be educated and disrupt public schools need to be culled from the herd.  Public school on the taxpayer dime is a privilege...it should not be a right.
> 
> I work in public schools...it is mostly a joke.  Roughly a 1/3 of kids do not want to learn are really do not want to participate.  That is obviously a personal choice.  Those students absorb the bulk of time and energy in public schools, and it is an utter waste.
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've literally had a teacher tell me that my child was did not need much attention, as an indicator of how well she was doing, relative to the kids that are problems.
> 
> I've told that to another parent, who is also a teacher, and she had been told the same.
> 
> 
> Repealing truancy laws, and mandatory attendance would greatly improve public schools overnight.
Click to expand...




My wife was a teacher for many years.  I am teaching now.  Smart kids or kids who at least try get far less attention than the the kids who are disruptive or don't care.  

That has probably always been the case.  Some people simply do not want to learn or take advantage of the "free" educational opportunity they are afforded.  

At a certain point they need to become the parents problem and either be removed from schools or placed in vocational training if they want it.  If they don't even want vocational training then show them the door.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Correll said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it never has the burden is on you to demonstrate it not some vague other.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor children from struggling families could never afford an education
> Free public education made it possible to succeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the history lesson.  US Public Schools suck relative to the rest of the industrialized world.  It's time to make major changes or close them down and find better alternatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other nations have centrally controlled education
> We farm it out to local communities
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The idea is not which entity controls public education.....the question is accountability.
> 
> If you are stupid or lazy you do not advance in public education in England, as an example, past age 16.  Accountability is built in every step of the way.
> 
> Those who do not want to be educated and disrupt public schools need to be culled from the herd.  Public school on the taxpayer dime is a privilege...it should not be a right.
> 
> I work in public schools...it is mostly a joke.  Roughly a 1/3 of kids do not want to learn are really do not want to participate.  That is obviously a personal choice.  Those students absorb the bulk of time and energy in public schools, and it is an utter waste.
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've literally had a teacher tell me that my child was did not need much attention, as an indicator of how well she was doing, relative to the kids that are problems.
> 
> I've told that to another parent, who is also a teacher, and she had been told the same.
> 
> 
> Repealing truancy laws, and mandatory attendance would greatly improve public schools overnight.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that will be great until you come home and find your home has been ransacked by teens who should have been in school.  

If they don't want to go to school, lock their ass up!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

WelfareQueen said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor children from struggling families could never afford an education
> Free public education made it possible to succeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the history lesson.  US Public Schools suck relative to the rest of the industrialized world.  It's time to make major changes or close them down and find better alternatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other nations have centrally controlled education
> We farm it out to local communities
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The idea is not which entity controls public education.....the question is accountability.
> 
> If you are stupid or lazy you do not advance in public education in England, as an example, past age 16.  Accountability is built in every step of the way.
> 
> Those who do not want to be educated and disrupt public schools need to be culled from the herd.  Public school on the taxpayer dime is a privilege...it should not be a right.
> 
> I work in public schools...it is mostly a joke.  Roughly a 1/3 of kids do not want to learn are really do not want to participate.  That is obviously a personal choice.  Those students absorb the bulk of time and energy in public schools, and it is an utter waste.
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've literally had a teacher tell me that my child was did not need much attention, as an indicator of how well she was doing, relative to the kids that are problems.
> 
> I've told that to another parent, who is also a teacher, and she had been told the same.
> 
> 
> Repealing truancy laws, and mandatory attendance would greatly improve public schools overnight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife was a teacher for many years.  I am teaching now.  Smart kids or kids who at least try get far less attention than the the kids who are disruptive or don't care.
> 
> That has probably always been the case.  Some people simply do not want to learn or take advantage of the "free" educational opportunity they are afforded.
> 
> At a certain point they need to become the parents problem and either be removed from schools or placed in vocational training if they want it. * If they don't even want vocational training then show them the door*.
Click to expand...


That door should be to a jail cell until they are 18 years old.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

hadit said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Please quote where I said anything of the sort.*
> 
> *Whether you believe it or not, for some disgusting people out there, it is a consideration.  Just look at some of the posts on this forum.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some, yes. For all, no.  Go back over the post I responded to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That post is quoted above.  Are you incapable or reading?  My posts are in red.  Show me where I said what you claimed. Your claim's text is in blue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you assuming you are the originator? Like I said, go back over the thread and find what I was responding to. History did not start with you, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep quoting my posts, dumb ass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You join the conversation and comment on it, you get quoted.
Click to expand...


You are directly quoting my responses.  Address your comments to those who made them.  It is not that hard.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing shows homeschool kids do better than if they were in a public school environment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise, no evidence they do worse. First hand accounts, moreover, are overwhelmingly positive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anecdotal exaggeration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the absence of other evidence, it's the best we have. If it simply didn't work, we'd know.  We do know that it does work because those who do it generally succeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't know that
> Those who fail just drop off the radar or return to public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Is there an epidemic of uneducated home schooled kids? I say no, because I have been involved with home schooling organizations and have seen good results. I see the detractors as sitting on the outside taking potshots for no good reason other than vague partisan ideas that conservative parents are getting away with something. If the concern is really for kids getting a good education, then we should be championing whatever works, and home schooling is a valid option for frustrated parents
> Why try to deny them that opportunity?
> 2. Why is it a problem if they return to government schools? Parents home school for a variety of reasons and can decide they no longer need or want to.
Click to expand...



No, there is not an epidemic.  

No one should deny parents the right to homeschool.

When they return to school they are usually a minimum of one to two years behind.  Ever try to teach Algebra to student who cannot multiply?


----------



## hadit

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some, yes. For all, no.  Go back over the post I responded to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That post is quoted above.  Are you incapable or reading?  My posts are in red.  Show me where I said what you claimed. Your claim's text is in blue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you assuming you are the originator? Like I said, go back over the thread and find what I was responding to. History did not start with you, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep quoting my posts, dumb ass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You join the conversation and comment on it, you get quoted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are directly quoting my responses.  Address your comments to those who made them.  It is not that hard.
Click to expand...


If you will recall, you said I didn't know what a blanket statement was.  I asked you if the statement to which I was responding was not a blanket statement, and we went from there. No, you didn't make the original statement, I was asking what you thought about it.  Does that clear things up?


----------



## jillian

Correll said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it never has the burden is on you to demonstrate it not some vague other.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor children from struggling families could never afford an education
> Free public education made it possible to succeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the history lesson.  US Public Schools suck relative to the rest of the industrialized world.  It's time to make major changes or close them down and find better alternatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other nations have centrally controlled education
> We farm it out to local communities
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The idea is not which entity controls public education.....the question is accountability.
> 
> If you are stupid or lazy you do not advance in public education in England, as an example, past age 16.  Accountability is built in every step of the way.
> 
> Those who do not want to be educated and disrupt public schools need to be culled from the herd.  Public school on the taxpayer dime is a privilege...it should not be a right.
> 
> I work in public schools...it is mostly a joke.  Roughly a 1/3 of kids do not want to learn are really do not want to participate.  That is obviously a personal choice.  Those students absorb the bulk of time and energy in public schools, and it is an utter waste.
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've literally had a teacher tell me that my child was did not need much attention, as an indicator of how well she was doing, relative to the kids that are problems.
> 
> I've told that to another parent, who is also a teacher, and she had been told the same.
> 
> 
> Repealing truancy laws, and mandatory attendance would greatly improve public schools overnight.
Click to expand...


that is absurd

truancy laws serve multiple purposes. one, it makes sure that kids aren't being used for child labor; two, schools receive funds based upon attendance; and three, it makes certain that kids are being educated.

this aversion you have to rules is childish and silly


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

hadit said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> That post is quoted above.  Are you incapable or reading?  My posts are in red.  Show me where I said what you claimed. Your claim's text is in blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you assuming you are the originator? Like I said, go back over the thread and find what I was responding to. History did not start with you, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep quoting my posts, dumb ass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You join the conversation and comment on it, you get quoted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are directly quoting my responses.  Address your comments to those who made them.  It is not that hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you will recall, you said I didn't know what a blanket statement was.  I asked you if the statement to which I was responding was not a blanket statement, and we went from there. No, you didn't make the original statement, I was asking what you thought about it.  Does that clear things up?
Click to expand...


No.  You are still confused.


----------



## hadit

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise, no evidence they do worse. First hand accounts, moreover, are overwhelmingly positive.
> 
> 
> 
> Anecdotal exaggeration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the absence of other evidence, it's the best we have. If it simply didn't work, we'd know.  We do know that it does work because those who do it generally succeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't know that
> Those who fail just drop off the radar or return to public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Is there an epidemic of uneducated home schooled kids? I say no, because I have been involved with home schooling organizations and have seen good results. I see the detractors as sitting on the outside taking potshots for no good reason other than vague partisan ideas that conservative parents are getting away with something. If the concern is really for kids getting a good education, then we should be championing whatever works, and home schooling is a valid option for frustrated parents
> Why try to deny them that opportunity?
> 2. Why is it a problem if they return to government schools? Parents home school for a variety of reasons and can decide they no longer need or want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, there is not an epidemic.
> 
> No one should deny parents the right to homeschool.
> 
> When they return to school they are usually a minimum of one to two years behind.  Ever try to teach Algebra to student who cannot multiply?
Click to expand...


I'd like to see the stats on kids who were placed in public schools after being home schooled for a while. Especially if they heave been taking the SOL's.

They have to be a small number.

And yes, I have tutored kids who had trouble in math.


----------



## hadit

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you assuming you are the originator? Like I said, go back over the thread and find what I was responding to. History did not start with you, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep quoting my posts, dumb ass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You join the conversation and comment on it, you get quoted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are directly quoting my responses.  Address your comments to those who made them.  It is not that hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you will recall, you said I didn't know what a blanket statement was.  I asked you if the statement to which I was responding was not a blanket statement, and we went from there. No, you didn't make the original statement, I was asking what you thought about it.  Does that clear things up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  You are still confused.
Click to expand...


Okay, just understand that I know you didn't say that parents home school so their kids won't have to play with Negros, something I consider a blanket statement and very hateful.


----------



## rightwinger

hadit said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep quoting my posts, dumb ass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You join the conversation and comment on it, you get quoted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are directly quoting my responses.  Address your comments to those who made them.  It is not that hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you will recall, you said I didn't know what a blanket statement was.  I asked you if the statement to which I was responding was not a blanket statement, and we went from there. No, you didn't make the original statement, I was asking what you thought about it.  Does that clear things up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  You are still confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, just understand that I know you didn't say that parents home school so their kids won't have to play with Negros, something I consider a blanket statement and very hateful.
Click to expand...

In many cases...quite true
Parents want to control who their child has contact with


----------



## Correll

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor children from struggling families could never afford an education
> Free public education made it possible to succeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the history lesson.  US Public Schools suck relative to the rest of the industrialized world.  It's time to make major changes or close them down and find better alternatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other nations have centrally controlled education
> We farm it out to local communities
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The idea is not which entity controls public education.....the question is accountability.
> 
> If you are stupid or lazy you do not advance in public education in England, as an example, past age 16.  Accountability is built in every step of the way.
> 
> Those who do not want to be educated and disrupt public schools need to be culled from the herd.  Public school on the taxpayer dime is a privilege...it should not be a right.
> 
> I work in public schools...it is mostly a joke.  Roughly a 1/3 of kids do not want to learn are really do not want to participate.  That is obviously a personal choice.  Those students absorb the bulk of time and energy in public schools, and it is an utter waste.
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've literally had a teacher tell me that my child was did not need much attention, as an indicator of how well she was doing, relative to the kids that are problems.
> 
> I've told that to another parent, who is also a teacher, and she had been told the same.
> 
> 
> Repealing truancy laws, and mandatory attendance would greatly improve public schools overnight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that will be great until you come home and find your home has been ransacked by teens who should have been in school.
> 
> If they don't want to go to school, lock their ass up!
Click to expand...


Let them get jobs.


----------



## Correll

jillian said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor children from struggling families could never afford an education
> Free public education made it possible to succeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the history lesson.  US Public Schools suck relative to the rest of the industrialized world.  It's time to make major changes or close them down and find better alternatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other nations have centrally controlled education
> We farm it out to local communities
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The idea is not which entity controls public education.....the question is accountability.
> 
> If you are stupid or lazy you do not advance in public education in England, as an example, past age 16.  Accountability is built in every step of the way.
> 
> Those who do not want to be educated and disrupt public schools need to be culled from the herd.  Public school on the taxpayer dime is a privilege...it should not be a right.
> 
> I work in public schools...it is mostly a joke.  Roughly a 1/3 of kids do not want to learn are really do not want to participate.  That is obviously a personal choice.  Those students absorb the bulk of time and energy in public schools, and it is an utter waste.
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've literally had a teacher tell me that my child was did not need much attention, as an indicator of how well she was doing, relative to the kids that are problems.
> 
> I've told that to another parent, who is also a teacher, and she had been told the same.
> 
> 
> Repealing truancy laws, and mandatory attendance would greatly improve public schools overnight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is absurd
> 
> truancy laws serve multiple purposes. one, it makes sure that kids aren't being used for child labor; two, schools receive funds based upon attendance; and three, it makes certain that kids are being educated.
> 
> this aversion you have to rules is childish and silly
Click to expand...



Children, or should I say, "children" that don't want to learn, are not learning and are disrupting the school for everyone else, AND, money per head is not a good enough reason for that to continue.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

hadit said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anecdotal exaggeration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the absence of other evidence, it's the best we have. If it simply didn't work, we'd know.  We do know that it does work because those who do it generally succeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't know that
> Those who fail just drop off the radar or return to public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Is there an epidemic of uneducated home schooled kids? I say no, because I have been involved with home schooling organizations and have seen good results. I see the detractors as sitting on the outside taking potshots for no good reason other than vague partisan ideas that conservative parents are getting away with something. If the concern is really for kids getting a good education, then we should be championing whatever works, and home schooling is a valid option for frustrated parents
> Why try to deny them that opportunity?
> 2. Why is it a problem if they return to government schools? Parents home school for a variety of reasons and can decide they no longer need or want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, there is not an epidemic.
> 
> No one should deny parents the right to homeschool.
> 
> When they return to school they are usually a minimum of one to two years behind.  Ever try to teach Algebra to student who cannot multiply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the stats on kids who were placed in public schools after being home schooled for a while. Especially if they heave been taking the SOL's.
> 
> They have to be a small number.
> 
> And yes, I have tutored kids who had trouble in math.
Click to expand...


Why are you talking about Standards of Learning?  You realize that only applies to Virginia.

Yes, my kids went to school in Virginia too!


----------



## hadit

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You join the conversation and comment on it, you get quoted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are directly quoting my responses.  Address your comments to those who made them.  It is not that hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you will recall, you said I didn't know what a blanket statement was.  I asked you if the statement to which I was responding was not a blanket statement, and we went from there. No, you didn't make the original statement, I was asking what you thought about it.  Does that clear things up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  You are still confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, just understand that I know you didn't say that parents home school so their kids won't have to play with Negros, something I consider a blanket statement and very hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In many cases...quite true
> Parents want to control who their child has contact with
Click to expand...


That's a far cry from accusing them of being racist, however.


----------



## hadit

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the absence of other evidence, it's the best we have. If it simply didn't work, we'd know.  We do know that it does work because those who do it generally succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know that
> Those who fail just drop off the radar or return to public school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Is there an epidemic of uneducated home schooled kids? I say no, because I have been involved with home schooling organizations and have seen good results. I see the detractors as sitting on the outside taking potshots for no good reason other than vague partisan ideas that conservative parents are getting away with something. If the concern is really for kids getting a good education, then we should be championing whatever works, and home schooling is a valid option for frustrated parents
> Why try to deny them that opportunity?
> 2. Why is it a problem if they return to government schools? Parents home school for a variety of reasons and can decide they no longer need or want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, there is not an epidemic.
> 
> No one should deny parents the right to homeschool.
> 
> When they return to school they are usually a minimum of one to two years behind.  Ever try to teach Algebra to student who cannot multiply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the stats on kids who were placed in public schools after being home schooled for a while. Especially if they heave been taking the SOL's.
> 
> They have to be a small number.
> 
> And yes, I have tutored kids who had trouble in math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you talking about Standards of Learning?  You realize that only applies to Virginia.
> 
> Yes, my kids went to school in Virginia too!
Click to expand...


Good point. I guess other states haven't caught up yet.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

hadit said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know that
> Those who fail just drop off the radar or return to public school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Is there an epidemic of uneducated home schooled kids? I say no, because I have been involved with home schooling organizations and have seen good results. I see the detractors as sitting on the outside taking potshots for no good reason other than vague partisan ideas that conservative parents are getting away with something. If the concern is really for kids getting a good education, then we should be championing whatever works, and home schooling is a valid option for frustrated parents
> Why try to deny them that opportunity?
> 2. Why is it a problem if they return to government schools? Parents home school for a variety of reasons and can decide they no longer need or want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, there is not an epidemic.
> 
> No one should deny parents the right to homeschool.
> 
> When they return to school they are usually a minimum of one to two years behind.  Ever try to teach Algebra to student who cannot multiply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the stats on kids who were placed in public schools after being home schooled for a while. Especially if they heave been taking the SOL's.
> 
> They have to be a small number.
> 
> And yes, I have tutored kids who had trouble in math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you talking about Standards of Learning?  You realize that only applies to Virginia.
> 
> Yes, my kids went to school in Virginia too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point. I guess other states haven't caught up yet.
Click to expand...


There is no major difference in the standards used in Virginia and in other places.

Most homeschooled kids do not have to show any evidence that they actually learned anything, depending on the state of course..


----------



## hadit

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Is there an epidemic of uneducated home schooled kids? I say no, because I have been involved with home schooling organizations and have seen good results. I see the detractors as sitting on the outside taking potshots for no good reason other than vague partisan ideas that conservative parents are getting away with something. If the concern is really for kids getting a good education, then we should be championing whatever works, and home schooling is a valid option for frustrated parents
> Why try to deny them that opportunity?
> 2. Why is it a problem if they return to government schools? Parents home school for a variety of reasons and can decide they no longer need or want to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, there is not an epidemic.
> 
> No one should deny parents the right to homeschool.
> 
> When they return to school they are usually a minimum of one to two years behind.  Ever try to teach Algebra to student who cannot multiply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the stats on kids who were placed in public schools after being home schooled for a while. Especially if they heave been taking the SOL's.
> 
> They have to be a small number.
> 
> And yes, I have tutored kids who had trouble in math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you talking about Standards of Learning?  You realize that only applies to Virginia.
> 
> Yes, my kids went to school in Virginia too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point. I guess other states haven't caught up yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no major difference in the standards used in Virginia and in other places.
> 
> Most homeschooled kids do not have to show any evidence that they actually learned anything, depending on the state of course..
Click to expand...


It shows when they hit the job market, and if large numbers were having a hard time coping, the organizations would know about it. While there is potential for problems, we're not seeing it.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

hadit said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, there is not an epidemic.
> 
> No one should deny parents the right to homeschool.
> 
> When they return to school they are usually a minimum of one to two years behind.  Ever try to teach Algebra to student who cannot multiply?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the stats on kids who were placed in public schools after being home schooled for a while. Especially if they heave been taking the SOL's.
> 
> They have to be a small number.
> 
> And yes, I have tutored kids who had trouble in math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you talking about Standards of Learning?  You realize that only applies to Virginia.
> 
> Yes, my kids went to school in Virginia too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point. I guess other states haven't caught up yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no major difference in the standards used in Virginia and in other places.
> 
> Most homeschooled kids do not have to show any evidence that they actually learned anything, depending on the state of course..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It shows when they hit the job market, and if large numbers were having a hard time coping, the organizations would know about it. While there is potential for problems, we're not seeing it.
Click to expand...


Where do you think all of those Mcdonald's people who can't count change come from?


----------



## hadit

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the stats on kids who were placed in public schools after being home schooled for a while. Especially if they heave been taking the SOL's.
> 
> They have to be a small number.
> 
> And yes, I have tutored kids who had trouble in math.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you talking about Standards of Learning?  You realize that only applies to Virginia.
> 
> Yes, my kids went to school in Virginia too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point. I guess other states haven't caught up yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no major difference in the standards used in Virginia and in other places.
> 
> Most homeschooled kids do not have to show any evidence that they actually learned anything, depending on the state of course..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It shows when they hit the job market, and if large numbers were having a hard time coping, the organizations would know about it. While there is potential for problems, we're not seeing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you think all of those Mcdonald's people who can't count change come from?
Click to expand...


Government schools that graduated them without teaching them.


----------



## rightwinger

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are directly quoting my responses.  Address your comments to those who made them.  It is not that hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you will recall, you said I didn't know what a blanket statement was.  I asked you if the statement to which I was responding was not a blanket statement, and we went from there. No, you didn't make the original statement, I was asking what you thought about it.  Does that clear things up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  You are still confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, just understand that I know you didn't say that parents home school so their kids won't have to play with Negros, something I consider a blanket statement and very hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In many cases...quite true
> Parents want to control who their child has contact with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a far cry from accusing them of being racist, however.
Click to expand...

Some are

Don't want their kids to associate with negroes, Hispanics, poor people, Jews, Muslims......


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you will recall, you said I didn't know what a blanket statement was.  I asked you if the statement to which I was responding was not a blanket statement, and we went from there. No, you didn't make the original statement, I was asking what you thought about it.  Does that clear things up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You are still confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, just understand that I know you didn't say that parents home school so their kids won't have to play with Negros, something I consider a blanket statement and very hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In many cases...quite true
> Parents want to control who their child has contact with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a far cry from accusing them of being racist, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are
> 
> Don't want their kids to associate with negroes, Hispanics, poor people, Jews, Muslims......
Click to expand...

Some people that send their kids to public schools are racist so what's your point?


----------



## rightwinger

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You are still confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, just understand that I know you didn't say that parents home school so their kids won't have to play with Negros, something I consider a blanket statement and very hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In many cases...quite true
> Parents want to control who their child has contact with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a far cry from accusing them of being racist, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are
> 
> Don't want their kids to associate with negroes, Hispanics, poor people, Jews, Muslims......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people that send their kids to public schools are racist so what's your point?
Click to expand...

The point is that at public schools those kids will be exposed to different races, different faiths, different social status

They don't get that homeschooling


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, just understand that I know you didn't say that parents home school so their kids won't have to play with Negros, something I consider a blanket statement and very hateful.
> 
> 
> 
> In many cases...quite true
> Parents want to control who their child has contact with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a far cry from accusing them of being racist, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are
> 
> Don't want their kids to associate with negroes, Hispanics, poor people, Jews, Muslims......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people that send their kids to public schools are racist so what's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is that at public schools those kids will be exposed to different races, different faiths, different social status
> 
> They don't get that homeschooling
Click to expand...


So what?


----------



## rightwinger

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In many cases...quite true
> Parents want to control who their child has contact with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a far cry from accusing them of being racist, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are
> 
> Don't want their kids to associate with negroes, Hispanics, poor people, Jews, Muslims......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people that send their kids to public schools are racist so what's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is that at public schools those kids will be exposed to different races, different faiths, different social status
> 
> They don't get that homeschooling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
Click to expand...


Sooooooooooo.........

Public schools offer a better opportunity to interact socially with those you may not normally be exposed to

Something that terrifies homeschool parents


----------



## P@triot

jillian said:


> and psssst..... no matter how many times you and your uneducated, uniformed angry white male loons repeat the same thing, it doesn't make you any less delusional.


Psst...Donald Trump sits in the White House this evening while you sit at home crying. Republicans control the House, the Senate, and 33 of 50 states while you can’t even control your outbursts.


----------



## P@triot

rightwinger said:


> Public schools offer a better opportunity to interact socially with those you may not normally be exposed to


And yet statistics *prove* that homeschooled children are more engaged and adapted socially than their public schooled peers. _Oops_...

Proving yet again that wrongwinger makes up everything he posts!


----------



## P@triot

Esmeralda said:


> Yes,  if there are parents who have the time and capabilities to do a good job of homeschooling their kids, they will be successful.


The facts are so indisputable - even Esmeralda can no longer deny it.


Esmeralda said:


> However, the vast majority of parents either do not have the time because both mom and dad are working


So you’re excuse is “they don’t care”? Because if they cared - they would make the time. Pathetic excuse Esy.


Esmeralda said:


> or they are not well enough educated or intelligent enough to do a good job educating their kids on their own.


If a parent isn’t smart enough to read a textbook and then explain the content of that textbook to a child, then they shouldn’t be a fuck’n parent in the first place.


----------



## deanrd

P@triot said:


> The results don’t lie - homeschooled students are better educacted and exponentially more successful than their public-schooled counterparts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recent study shows that homeschooled kids score almost twice as high on exams as public school students. Other studies show that homeschooled kids score 72 points higher than the national average on SAT exams.
> 
> Homeschoolers are more likely to attend college, are more likely to graduate, and have higher college GPAs (Grade Point Averages) than other students.
> 
> The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. Homeschoolers are almost 2x’s as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost 3x’s times as involved in politics.
> 
> Homeschooled children also have far fewer behavioral problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see - it goes so much further than just education. They are better citizens and better people, more actively involved in their communities and with less behavioral problems.
> 
> Excerpt From The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide
> Wayne Allyn Root. This material may be protected by copyright.
Click to expand...

How on earth do you bring Obama into home schooling?  Of all the tardation.


----------



## P@triot

deanrd said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The results don’t lie - homeschooled students are better educacted and exponentially more successful than their public-schooled counterparts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recent study shows that homeschooled kids score almost twice as high on exams as public school students. Other studies show that homeschooled kids score 72 points higher than the national average on SAT exams.
> 
> Homeschoolers are more likely to attend college, are more likely to graduate, and have higher college GPAs (Grade Point Averages) than other students.
> 
> The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. Homeschoolers are almost 2x’s as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost 3x’s times as involved in politics.
> 
> Homeschooled children also have far fewer behavioral problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see - it goes so much further than just education. They are better citizens and better people, more actively involved in their communities and with less behavioral problems.
> 
> Excerpt From The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide
> Wayne Allyn Root. This material may be protected by copyright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How on earth do you bring Obama into home schooling?  Of all the tardation.
Click to expand...

Uh...I didn’t type the word “Obama” anywhere there, chief. If you’re referring to the title of the book in the citation at the bottom, that would be because education was ONE chapter of the book.


----------



## Markle

rightwinger said:


> Some are
> 
> Don't want their kids to associate with negroes, Hispanics, poor people, Jews, Muslims......



As are "negros", Hispanics, poor people, Jews, Muslims, Native Americans, Germans, English, Australians who don't want their kids to associate with others.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> ..... interact socially with those you may not normally be exposed to
> 
> Something that terrifies homeschool parents




How do you know what terrifies people you've never met?


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a far cry from accusing them of being racist, however.
> 
> 
> 
> Some are
> 
> Don't want their kids to associate with negroes, Hispanics, poor people, Jews, Muslims......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people that send their kids to public schools are racist so what's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is that at public schools those kids will be exposed to different races, different faiths, different social status
> 
> They don't get that homeschooling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sooooooooooo.........
> 
> Public schools offer a better opportunity to interact socially with those you may not normally be exposed to
> 
> Something that terrifies homeschool parents
Click to expand...

No it really doesn't.  Home schooled kids are not locked up in fact they have more opportunity to interact with other kids and with adults because they aren't locked in a classroom 7 hours a day

Most home schooled kids I have met are more polite more articulate and more mature than their public school counterparts


----------



## rightwinger

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Public schools offer a better opportunity to interact socially with those you may not normally be exposed to
> 
> 
> 
> And yet statistics *prove* that homeschooled children are more engaged and adapted socially than their public schooled peers. _Oops_...
> 
> Proving yet again that wrongwinger makes up everything he posts!
Click to expand...

Engaged with who?
Those who are carefully selected by their parents


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... interact socially with those you may not normally be exposed to
> 
> Something that terrifies homeschool parents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what terrifies people you've never met?
Click to expand...


Wrong


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... interact socially with those you may not normally be exposed to
> 
> Something that terrifies homeschool parents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what terrifies people you've never met?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong
Click to expand...



So, you don’t know? Then why make the claim?


----------



## Correll

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the stats on kids who were placed in public schools after being home schooled for a while. Especially if they heave been taking the SOL's.
> 
> They have to be a small number.
> 
> And yes, I have tutored kids who had trouble in math.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you talking about Standards of Learning?  You realize that only applies to Virginia.
> 
> Yes, my kids went to school in Virginia too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point. I guess other states haven't caught up yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no major difference in the standards used in Virginia and in other places.
> 
> Most homeschooled kids do not have to show any evidence that they actually learned anything, depending on the state of course..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It shows when they hit the job market, and if large numbers were having a hard time coping, the organizations would know about it. While there is potential for problems, we're not seeing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you think all of those Mcdonald's people who can't count change come from?
Click to expand...



From public schools.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... interact socially with those you may not normally be exposed to
> 
> Something that terrifies homeschool parents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what terrifies people you've never met?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you don’t know? Then why make the claim?
Click to expand...



Because he is a race baiting asshole.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... interact socially with those you may not normally be exposed to
> 
> Something that terrifies homeschool parents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what terrifies people you've never met?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you don’t know? Then why make the claim?
Click to expand...

Wrong


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... interact socially with those you may not normally be exposed to
> 
> Something that terrifies homeschool parents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what terrifies people you've never met?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you don’t know? Then why make the claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is a race baiting asshole.
Click to expand...


So sensitive this morning Snowflake


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... interact socially with those you may not normally be exposed to
> 
> Something that terrifies homeschool parents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what terrifies people you've never met?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you don’t know? Then why make the claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is a race baiting asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sensitive this morning Snowflake
Click to expand...



No, just keeping it real.


You know I am right. Don't even pretend otherwise.


The only question is why you know are an asshole and yet feel no need to change. 


Actually, there are more questions, but answering that one would be a big step forward for you.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what terrifies people you've never met?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you don’t know? Then why make the claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is a race baiting asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sensitive this morning Snowflake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, just keeping it real.
> 
> 
> You know I am right. Don't even pretend otherwise.
> 
> 
> The only question is why you know are an asshole and yet feel no need to change.
> 
> 
> Actually, there are more questions, but answering that one would be a big step forward for you.
Click to expand...

Can I find you a safe space?


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... interact socially with those you may not normally be exposed to
> 
> Something that terrifies homeschool parents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what terrifies people you've never met?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you don’t know? Then why make the claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is a race baiting asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sensitive this morning Snowflake
Click to expand...



Could you answer the question? Is that too much to ask?


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what terrifies people you've never met?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you don’t know? Then why make the claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is a race baiting asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sensitive this morning Snowflake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Could you answer the question? Is that too much to ask?
Click to expand...

Wrong

All your posts deserve......you are not worth the effort


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you don’t know? Then why make the claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is a race baiting asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sensitive this morning Snowflake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Could you answer the question? Is that too much to ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong
> 
> All your posts deserve......you are not worth the effort
Click to expand...



So you are here on this discussion forum with no intention of discussing anything?


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you don’t know? Then why make the claim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is a race baiting asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sensitive this morning Snowflake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Could you answer the question? Is that too much to ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong
> 
> All your posts deserve......you are not worth the effort
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you are here on this discussion forum with no intention of discussing anything?
Click to expand...

I have plenty of discussions with credible posters

Yours are not worth the effort


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is a race baiting asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sensitive this morning Snowflake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Could you answer the question? Is that too much to ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong
> 
> All your posts deserve......you are not worth the effort
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you are here on this discussion forum with no intention of discussing anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have plenty of discussions with credible posters
> 
> Yours are not worth the effort
Click to expand...



So, you are just trolling me personally? Is that your official position?


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you don’t know? Then why make the claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is a race baiting asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sensitive this morning Snowflake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, just keeping it real.
> 
> 
> You know I am right. Don't even pretend otherwise.
> 
> 
> The only question is why you know are an asshole and yet feel no need to change.
> 
> 
> Actually, there are more questions, but answering that one would be a big step forward for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I find you a safe space?
Click to expand...



I not the one here with a problem and you know it.

YOu are comfortable smearing good people with vicious lies, and you do it all the time.


That makes you an asshole. 


And you know it. 



The question is why doesn't that bother you.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sensitive this morning Snowflake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you answer the question? Is that too much to ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong
> 
> All your posts deserve......you are not worth the effort
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you are here on this discussion forum with no intention of discussing anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have plenty of discussions with credible posters
> 
> Yours are not worth the effort
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are just trolling me personally? Is that your official position?
Click to expand...

Ignoring you personally


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you don’t know? Then why make the claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is a race baiting asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sensitive this morning Snowflake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Could you answer the question? Is that too much to ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong
> 
> All your posts deserve......you are not worth the effort
Click to expand...



HOw much effort does it take to answer a simple question?


Answer very little.


How much effort does it take to rationalize, defend, distract from a vicious lie with people that see though your bullshit?


Answer. A lot.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you don’t know? Then why make the claim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is a race baiting asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sensitive this morning Snowflake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, just keeping it real.
> 
> 
> You know I am right. Don't even pretend otherwise.
> 
> 
> The only question is why you know are an asshole and yet feel no need to change.
> 
> 
> Actually, there are more questions, but answering that one would be a big step forward for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I find you a safe space?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I not the one here with a problem and you know it.
> 
> YOu are comfortable smearing good people with vicious lies, and you do it all the time.
> 
> 
> That makes you an asshole.
> 
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> The question is why doesn't that bother you.
Click to expand...

You voted for Crooked Donnie


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you answer the question? Is that too much to ask?
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> All your posts deserve......you are not worth the effort
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you are here on this discussion forum with no intention of discussing anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have plenty of discussions with credible posters
> 
> Yours are not worth the effort
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are just trolling me personally? Is that your official position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignoring you personally
Click to expand...



Go ahead then. What you are doing now is trolling, not ignoring.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> All your posts deserve......you are not worth the effort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are here on this discussion forum with no intention of discussing anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have plenty of discussions with credible posters
> 
> Yours are not worth the effort
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are just trolling me personally? Is that your official position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignoring you personally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead then. What you are doing now is trolling, not ignoring.
Click to expand...

Wrong


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is a race baiting asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sensitive this morning Snowflake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, just keeping it real.
> 
> 
> You know I am right. Don't even pretend otherwise.
> 
> 
> The only question is why you know are an asshole and yet feel no need to change.
> 
> 
> Actually, there are more questions, but answering that one would be a big step forward for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I find you a safe space?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I not the one here with a problem and you know it.
> 
> YOu are comfortable smearing good people with vicious lies, and you do it all the time.
> 
> 
> That makes you an asshole.
> 
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> The question is why doesn't that bother you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You voted for Crooked Donnie
Click to expand...





With his trade and immigration policies compared to hillaries? damn straight I did.


Partisan differences of opinion do not justify your being such an asshole, and you know that too.



What do you think would happen if you stopped being such an asshole? What are you afraid of?


----------



## hadit

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you will recall, you said I didn't know what a blanket statement was.  I asked you if the statement to which I was responding was not a blanket statement, and we went from there. No, you didn't make the original statement, I was asking what you thought about it.  Does that clear things up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You are still confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, just understand that I know you didn't say that parents home school so their kids won't have to play with Negros, something I consider a blanket statement and very hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In many cases...quite true
> Parents want to control who their child has contact with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a far cry from accusing them of being racist, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are
> 
> Don't want their kids to associate with negroes, Hispanics, poor people, Jews, Muslims......
Click to expand...


And some parents who send their kids to government schools are racist too. Not a reason to tar them all.


----------



## hadit

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are
> 
> Don't want their kids to associate with negroes, Hispanics, poor people, Jews, Muslims......
> 
> 
> 
> Some people that send their kids to public schools are racist so what's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is that at public schools those kids will be exposed to different races, different faiths, different social status
> 
> They don't get that homeschooling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sooooooooooo.........
> 
> Public schools offer a better opportunity to interact socially with those you may not normally be exposed to
> 
> Something that terrifies homeschool parents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it really doesn't.  Home schooled kids are not locked up in fact they have more opportunity to interact with other kids and with adults because they aren't locked in a classroom 7 hours a day
> 
> Most home schooled kids I have met are more polite more articulate and more mature than their public school counterparts
Click to expand...


That's because they have more interactions with adults. Do I want my children to learn how to function in society from a bunch of kids or from adults?


----------



## Correll

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You are still confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, just understand that I know you didn't say that parents home school so their kids won't have to play with Negros, something I consider a blanket statement and very hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In many cases...quite true
> Parents want to control who their child has contact with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a far cry from accusing them of being racist, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are
> 
> Don't want their kids to associate with negroes, Hispanics, poor people, Jews, Muslims......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And some parents who send their kids to government schools are racist too. Not a reason to tar them all.
Click to expand...



YOu don't understand rightwinger. 


He needs to tar his enemies as racists, because he needs an excuse to not listen to their arguments, because he knows they are right.


Also, he needs to panic monger minorities because he knows that his lefty agenda is horrible for them and if they ever really think about it for even a second, that his side would lose half of them, easy.


----------



## initforme

It depends where one lives.  I'm the southern states or all big cities yes it may be the way to go.  Here our schools do very well.


----------

